# Naruto Chapter 632 Discussion Thread



## Fay (May 22, 2013)

Hiro said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


Predict away <3


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

I predict Team 7 Madness...


----------



## vered (May 22, 2013)

color page and poster.at least that.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 22, 2013)

i think the manga is going to go really bad.....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 22, 2013)

Naruto will puke out rainbows all over everyone resulting in a massive orgy and the world will spontaneously burst into flames.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 22, 2013)

*Chapter 632 Prediction:*   Onslaught

The Juubi is held in check, which leaves Team 7 to attack Madara and force him to lose control of the beast.   But the battle is far from easy.


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

I predict that the hokages start using combination moves in tandem with team 7.

The title of the chapter will be linked to Sakura's powerup.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 22, 2013)

Rookie action please


----------



## Coldhands (May 22, 2013)

I predict:

Hokages are locked in place, holding the Juubi in the barrier
Minato gives Naruto Yin Kurama
Naruto goes BM (his cloak changes slightly, he doesn't go full Kurama yet), Sasuke activates EMS, Sakura reveals something (Byakugo or Slug Sage Mode maybe?)
Madara vs. Team 7


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 22, 2013)

Hashi and Madz go off-panel for some fun time.

Next 16 pages are reaction faces.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 22, 2013)

vered said:


> color page and poster.at least that.



2014 Movie poster?


----------



## Mayweather (May 22, 2013)

Juubi gets raped by Sasuke's harem.

Team 7 gives Madara a taste of their hatred.


----------



## Strauss (May 22, 2013)

It was just too easy, to get Sasuke back on Team 7.....I think Madara will try to turn Sasuke and there will be some wavering of loyalty.


----------



## bearzerger (May 22, 2013)

Minato will use the 7 dragonball jutsu which summons Rikudou Sennin, Son Goku and Luffy onto the battlefield and they'll all proclaim that Minato is the bestest and baddest Mofo of all times and then all the hokages will combine their powers to summon Captain Planet and then ...

seriously I don't think there's any fun in predicting what happens while Kishi is writing like an eight your old ADD kid on crack. Even if I turned out to be right I would feel bad for it.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 22, 2013)

I want to see Tsunade. 

Don't let the war end without her returning to the Battlefield, Kishi!


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 22, 2013)

KakaObi mini-arc!


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Susano'o Armored Kurama  

While Sakura...just stands there.


----------



## Annabella (May 22, 2013)

I predict:

Sasuke and Madara finally interact.

Team 7 vs Madara

And we find out what Sakura's real power is.


----------



## FreudianSnake (May 22, 2013)

- Juubi gets beaten.
- Transforms
- Team 7 ... beaten
- Kakashi... Beaten
- Obito Edo Tenseis Kakashi
- ???
Profit


----------



## CA182 (May 22, 2013)

Next week...

[sp][/sp]


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 22, 2013)

- Team 7 lead the alliance attack jubii
- Jubii transform to last form
- barrier from 4 kage have broke
- hashirama vs madara
- second, third, and fourth lead all alliance to fight jubii

jubii must be perfect form


----------



## Aman Shahur (May 22, 2013)

The time for a hero destiny await.............i am start a begin of a legend......i will fufill a prophecy and everyone will bow for my greatness.........enjoy..........thank me later for this icredible predict...............

Link removed


----------



## Sacrass (May 22, 2013)

Aman Shahur said:


> The time for a hero destiny await.............i am start a begin of a legend......i will fufill a prophecy and everyone will bow for my greatness.........enjoy..........thank me later for this icredible predict...............
> 
> Link removed



I missed this guy 


So, Team 7 combination attacks? Dunno from where, but I can feel a paralellism of sorts coming.


----------



## jux (May 22, 2013)

Naruto dies. Sasuke becomes Hokage in his spirit just as he wanted.

Everyone sucks Sasuke's dick.

Roll credits.


----------



## Aman Shahur (May 22, 2013)

I EDIT MY LINK EVERYBODY WATCH MY PREDICT OR ELTSE!!!1 Link removed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2013)

Aman Shahur said:


> I EDIT MY LINK EVERYBODY WATCH MY PREDICT OR ELTSE!!!1 Link removed


Your reviews are shit so go away troll.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 22, 2013)

I predict that we wank to sakura next week, something that hasnt happened in about eight years.

plus we cut to the gokages and get some resolution with tsunade... just as naruto was reborn with jiraiyas death, the same happens with sakura.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 22, 2013)

I predict this will be Hinata's reaction to what Naruto said to Minato.


----------



## extinction (May 22, 2013)

After hyping up Sakura, I hope Kishi actually gives her some cool jutsus and not have her just Shannaroing the field with her punches because if he doesn't, I'll... 



probably do nothing. But Sakura will remain as the plain brawler that she is, which is lame.


----------



## Sete (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Next week...
> 
> [sp][/sp]



This is legit!


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Next week...
> 
> [sp][/sp]



deniers will forever deny.....for sakura's sake i hope it happens.....


----------



## Moeka (May 22, 2013)

-Random stuff.
-Orochimaru smirks wherever he is.
-Last page Obito is out ...alone o.o


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2013)

Sakura surpassing Tsunade.


----------



## Sete (May 22, 2013)

I got a good one!
Obito and kakashi will come out of lego land and Obito will say loud and clear:
I will be HOKAGE!


----------



## takL (May 22, 2013)

WSJ preview from ohana
"the inevitable destiny!! the fated rival(/s?)!!
Sasuke at last got to the field!! and Naruto will...!?"



CA182 said:


> Next week...
> 
> [sp][/sp]



haha she has to be hokage! out of the 3 nin only her master made a hokage!
but seriously i can see her byakugo no jutsu.


----------



## calimike (May 22, 2013)

Awesome, that must be clown! Naruto and Saskue got scold by Hashirama for dumb say NarSas want become next hokage. 

-Juubi will break out of red barrier.
-2-4 kages take care of Juubi
-Madara vs Hashirama

Team 7 is on color page next week. Awesome!


----------



## WT (May 22, 2013)

Predict that in the end, we'll have a scene with an old Sasuke looking at the Hokage mountain. There will be 6 faces, his face being the 6th. 

He then remembers Naruto as the greatest Shinobi he ever met


----------



## Sango-chan (May 22, 2013)

Well lets see.....
-Sakura will finally *DO SOMETHING *
-Team 7 will go into  battle 
-Rookies Join in and assist (The 9 Rookies assemble) 
-Madara and Hashirama love fest will continue 
- Where the hell is TenTen?!
-Orochimaru and the other members of Team Taka went back to assist the current kages....and possibly to retrive Anko and Yamato too.....


----------



## Prince Vegeta (May 22, 2013)

A little conversation between Madara and Sasuke.

Juubi is free with his final form

Kakashi and obito come back from Kamui dimension

the Hokages get ready for their next move. 

Naruto enters KCM 

Orochimaru arrives.


----------



## Penance (May 22, 2013)

Prince Vegeta said:


> A little conversation between Madara and Sasuke.
> 
> Juubi is free with his final form
> 
> ...



Fixed?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2013)

Sakura opens Byakugo or Slug Mode


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura opens Byakugo or Slug Mode



Then Naruto finally loses interest, and Sasuke's interest is piqued

Naruto: 

Sasuke: That genderless slug ... I must have it


----------



## Njaa (May 22, 2013)

I predict epic juubi beatdown while Madara drools over Hashrama. Chapter ends with Juubi evolving and laying the groundwork for...

*JUUUBIII SMAAAASH!!!!!!*


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 22, 2013)

I predict that the combined attack from the Hokages will prove to ultimately be ineffective against the Juubi, also I predict Kakashi and or Obito to return.


----------



## Cjones (May 22, 2013)

Madara: Hashirama!!!!

Hashirama: What!?

Madara:.....I fucked your granddaughter! 

Hashirama: .....


----------



## pimpnamedslipback (May 22, 2013)

entire chapter based on future sakura ass pulls


----------



## titantron91 (May 22, 2013)

Chapter: LIVE ON

Madara throws a tantrum asking why Hashirama won't fight him. Hashirama explains that it's the younger generation's turn to save the world now. The Hokages are the ones to pave the way for them.

He observes that an Uchiha allies with the Alliance and calls him traitor. Sasuke rebuts that he couldn't careless about Madara's drama and that he'll be the one to redeem the Uchiha name and Madara's standing on his way to its fulfillment.

Madara answers back, saying that the Uchiha needs no redeeming for soon enough they'll be rulers in the Infinite Tsukuyomi.

Scene goes to Oro and crew. Oro goes to the Five Kage. He approaches Tsunade's bifurcated body noting how pitiful Tsunade is, reminiscing his brother Nawaki's death. Tsunade ask if he's there to finish them off. Oro asks back a question "Do you want to live?"... Tsunade stares at Oro then gets flashback of a young Oro mourning about his parents' death

Young Tsunade: What's up? I'm sorry about your parents' death but we have to move on sooner or later
Young Oro: They're the only family I have... our clan has been exterminated even before Konoha was made... I'm very thankful of the Shodai Hokage for making this village but why do people still have to die? What good is this village for?
Young Tsunade: I don't really know what to say... I'll be biased to say that my grandfather did nothing wrong... but honestly I think the best way to honor your parents is to live on... they died protecting you... you must be very special at least to them
Young Oro: Live on?
Young Tsunade: Yeah... live on... maybe live long enough to see everything change... even if it takes forever
Young Oro: Live on... forever...

Flashback stops. Oro shouts and asks again "DO YOU WANT TO LIVE ON?" Tsunade with the last ounce of strength she has shouts "I WANT TO LIVE ON!" Oro's hands produce chakra and proceeds to start a jutsu... "Suigetsu, Karin... remove this trunk over Tsunade."

Scene moves to Kakashi and Obito. Kakashi is lying down without his Sharingan eye. Angle shifts to Obito holding the Rinnegan in his hand and wearing both his Sharingan eyes now in his sockets. He notes that at this point, using his natural power is useful.


----------



## MinuGaHana (May 23, 2013)

Considering the last time she had an opportunity to go bad ass (Chuunin exam), Sakura failed miserably in showing any cool powers. Hopefully kishi has decided to let Sakura have one moment of badass awesomeness and that is what i predict will be shown to us next week.


----------



## Turrin (May 23, 2013)

Check out My Review of the Latest Naruto and Bleach Chapter:

[YOUTUBE]lwkCUZT3UZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (May 23, 2013)

one of the following happens and you can bookmark this post for some of it will be true!!!!!!!! 

1- sakura is useless or trolls the ever lasting shit out of this forums.
2- paring moment.
3- minato bamfing.


----------



## Burke (May 24, 2013)

I predict that instead of sakura feats, we will cut back to kakashi :/


----------



## runsakurarun (May 24, 2013)

Sakura training arc, where she trains in the spirit world. A world that has 999x gravity than Narutoverse.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 24, 2013)

I predict...more bullshit?


More boring ass fighting and talk.:sleepy


----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2013)

takL said:


> WSJ preview from ohana
> "the inevitable destiny!! the fated rival(/s?)!!
> Sasuke at last got to the field!! and Naruto will...!?"



hmmm, that preview...its not boding well. Madara might spit some venom soon enough.


----------



## Quintessential (May 24, 2013)

how/when did minato put that kunai in the ocean?


----------



## vered (May 24, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> hmmm, that preview...its not boding well. Madara might spit some venom soon enough.



It may very well be the chapter that renews their unspoken rivalry once Sasuke gets to witness Narutos new powers(BM,SM....) and viceversa.Sasuke dosent really know how powefull Naruto has become even though he was sensing his country wide chakra back at the village(and was told about his power after the pain invasion arc).
This coming chapter will be the first chapter since the end of part 1, that have both of them fighting and cooperating with eachother.So i expect Kishi to deliver us a really great chapter(he better be)


----------



## takL (May 24, 2013)

i think this preview is just telling what happened in the chap we already saw rather than what will happen in the next chap.. 
like the previous preview that said 'that man' and then the opening caption of the chap says 'meet minato' .

naruto with center colour(=with a colour chapter cover and not the leadoff of the issue)  is  unusual to say the least.


----------



## Sete (May 24, 2013)

Obito will come of tetris land absorb the Alliance, or team 7, whatevs, attack and will use the opportunity since the jubbi is immobilized to become the jin.
Kakashi will be dead or trapped in a gengetsu or in a hospital bed reading his porn.


----------



## CA182 (May 24, 2013)

takL said:


> naruto with center colour(=with a colour chapter cover and not the leadoff of the issue)  is  unusual to say the least.



It must be cause Team 7 have finally reunited...

Still it says alot. 

Anyways at the pace we seem to be going, I reckon next weeks chappie will have Obito and Kakashi rearriving onto the battlefield.


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 24, 2013)

CA182 said:


> Next week...
> 
> [sp][/sp]



eh! something like that


----------



## ZE (May 24, 2013)

I cannot be the only one thinking the only way out for Kishi after this chapter is to have Oro possess Sasuke's body and take the final villain spot from Madara/Obito/Jyuubi. 

It's the only way a battle to the death between Sasuke and Naruto makes sense at this point. Sasuke turned good too soon for my tastes.


----------



## Klue (May 24, 2013)

Return to Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## Abz (May 24, 2013)

Klue said:


> Return to Kakashi and Obito.



they'll have one hell of an entrance....bet ya


----------



## Rose (May 24, 2013)

I perdict Team 7 not getting a long at the beginning but begin to connect at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Gabe (May 24, 2013)

Naruto and sasuke perform a combo like they did against zabuza


----------



## Arya Stark (May 25, 2013)

I swear KakaObi part is better than this mess. Let's return to Kamui, _please._


----------



## CA182 (May 25, 2013)

I predict that Sasuke magically gains the yata mirror and the sword of totsuka because he joined the "good side."


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 25, 2013)

I predict some Orochimaru shenanigans.


----------



## Sagitta (May 25, 2013)

This chapter will have the dynamics of the Yin Yang. You will see positive energy and negative energy colliding and you will see the dynamic of that through Sasuke and Naruto. It should be pretty awesome. I'm just guessing this. 632. 6=3x2
Half half.
Should be a cool chapter. I'm pretty excited.


----------



## Sieves (May 25, 2013)

team seven in action
more hashimada
maybe a jump back to kakashi/obito
juubi breaks out of/released from sealed cage


----------



## Rosi (May 25, 2013)

I predict dynamic last page entry from Obito/Kakashi/both.


----------



## lnite (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Gortef (May 25, 2013)

I predict that the color spread is either "Naruto+Sasuke+Sakura doing something" or "Jiraya+Naruto&Orochimaru+Sasuke&Tsunade+Sakura making a 'generations pose'".

The latter would be kind of cool.


----------



## Rosi (May 25, 2013)

I don't think the cover will be strictly Team 7. We already had one of them like a volume ago(in samurai outfits).

Hope Kishi comes up with something interesting.


----------



## Shattering (May 25, 2013)

Color Spread: "Team 7" or "Naruto+Sasuke with Minato+Itachi behind" 

Prediction: Orochimaru + Suigetsu + Karin are heading to Kabuto's location, Kabuto awakes and say "I have to summon Itachi" .

Meanwhile Madara protects the JUUBI making 2 mokuton clones with Perfect Susano'o, one of them vs Team 7 and the other one vs Tobirama/Minato/Hiruzen, the real Madara attacks Hashirama.


----------



## Ƶero (May 25, 2013)

A colour page of KCM Minato and Naruto. 

Kishi pls.


----------



## navy (May 25, 2013)

quintessential said:


> how/when did minato put that kunai in the ocean?



On his way their....


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2013)

Spread better feature the following: Team 7, four Hokages, Madara and the Juubi.

I'll accept nothing less.


----------



## Abz (May 25, 2013)

Klue said:


> Spread better feature the following: Team 7, four Hokages, Madara and the Juubi.
> 
> I'll accept nothing less.



Team 7 will definitely be a confirmed ...because this chapter marked the proper reunion of team 7 ...on the same side lol 

since....errr ....since way before part one finished....that was years ago ..


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Team 7 will definitely be a confirmed ...because this chapter marked the proper reunion of team 7 ...on the same side lol
> 
> since....errr ....since way before part one finished....that was years ago ..



Indeed, but Klue demands all.


----------



## auem (May 25, 2013)

vered said:


> It may very well be the chapter that renews their unspoken rivalry once Sasuke gets to witness Narutos new powers(BM,SM....) and viceversa.Sasuke dosent really know how powefull Naruto has become even though he was sensing his country wide chakra back at the village(and was told about his power after the pain invasion arc).
> This coming chapter will be the first chapter since the end of part 1, that have both of them fighting and cooperating with eachother.So i expect Kishi to deliver us a really great chapter(he better be)



huh!Sasuke won't flinch..will atmost show a 'meh' reaction...just the same way hokages ignored Minato's Kyubi cloak...
Kishi has already showed his hands...his targets are teen fans who just love the fanservice  and don't bother about finer details....


----------



## hitokugutsu (May 25, 2013)

Sasuke will casually pull out Perfect Susanoo to match Naruto's BM

And Sakura will once again realize she is useless after all


----------



## Klue (May 25, 2013)

Nine Tails Yin chakra, explain it Kishi.


----------



## CA182 (May 25, 2013)

@Klue

Inb4 Minato learnt KCM in the death god.


----------



## Trojan (May 25, 2013)

Minato's BM. lol
that will be fun  to see. lol


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 25, 2013)

Expecting to see some combo from team 7. Wouldn't be surprised if Sasuke busts out PS or some other insanely OP jutsu. He's going to need something like that for this battle. His current susanoo isn't going to be anywhere near enough. I'm also expecting SM for Sakura. Hopefully she actually does something instead of standing around being completely useless.


----------



## Leuconoe (May 25, 2013)

ipoog's comic:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (May 25, 2013)

CA182 said:


> I predict that Sasuke magically gains the yata mirror and the sword of totsuka because he joined the "good side."


if a forehead poke could give him a one shot amaterasu, imagine what a forehead to forehead clash


----------



## Shattering (May 25, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if a forehead poke could give him a one shot amaterasu, imagine what a forehead to forehead clash



Damn it! Sasuke is god now!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 25, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Damn it! Sasuke is god now!


itachi fans will rejoice


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 25, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Damn it! Sasuke is god now!


Sasuke=God?


----------



## CA182 (May 26, 2013)

I predict Kushina was able to use KCM.

And that explains how Minato knew how to use KCM last chapter and why Kushina was the person to help Naruto gain usage of Kuramas' chakra.


----------



## The Inevitable Llama (May 26, 2013)

Naruto activates BM.
Sasuke activates Yata Mirror and Totsuka.
Sakura constipates in fear and yells Sasuke-kun or something.

Meanwhile some other stuff with the 4 Edo Kage is going on.

And hopefully we'll see a bit of Orochimaru and Suigetsu.


----------



## Nic (May 26, 2013)

i'm expecting Minato to pull out all three sage modes and combine them this chapter.


----------



## Harbour (May 26, 2013)

Naruto use SM, Sasuke use Raiton. 
Madara deflect their attacks with Susano.
Madara comments: "Oh, young Uchiha with EMS. You remind me in your ages. Come to my side".
Sasuke refuse.
Hokages hold the barrier, Juubi transformed inside.
Hiruzen thoughts: "Damn barrier. If I did not have to focus on it, I would have remembered the old days, when i beat the Hashirama, still good Madara and Tobirama together with my own hands".
Minato thoughts: "If only i was alive, i would seal this Beast in myself with Holy Rikudo's Seal of Yellow God. This Edo Tensei body limited my potential".
Madara attack Team 7 with Susano swords. Sasuke save Naruto with Susano arm.
Madara comment: "You think, that you saved your friend? Then look, you already in my genjutsu". 
Madara hold bleeding Naruto and Sasuke with Susano arms.
Then Sakura appear in front of Madara.
Sakura comments: "You think, that *you* catch them? Then look, you already in *my* genjustu".
Sasuke and Naruto stand alive behind Sakura. 
Madara stands cut in half.
The shocked faces of Naruto, Madara and Sasuke on the last page.
The Chapter Ends.


----------



## Leptirica (May 26, 2013)

Sakura said her _thing_ is 'almost' ready, so I predict the chapter ends with her activating it.


----------



## RBL (May 26, 2013)

prediction :


*Spoiler*: __ 



everybody but rock lee,gai and tenten die.




hope we get to see rock lee again  , i don't really care for the OP hokages, i want to see more of the rookies. (except for shikamaru's team, i got enought of that team)


----------



## Coldhands (May 26, 2013)

Knowing Kishi I predict more asspull powerups for Minato


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

I hope Rock Lee dies.


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> I hope Rock Lee dies.



Next chapter we will get the Neo sannin shining. It will probably be against Madara as the Juubi being contained by the Hokage. End of the chapter Sasuke will probably reveal ( to Madara) that he is a high level Uchiha by activating Susuano.


----------



## Okodi (May 26, 2013)

It will be a full chapter of Kakashi and Obito!


OR, Minato will somehow lose his KCM to Naruto. Sakura won't have the same sage mode as Hashirama, if she has it that is. Hashirama will give some secrets to Naruto about SM.


----------



## Abz (May 26, 2013)

I think we'll find out exactly what Sakura meant about 'I've nearly stored enough chakra. I'll soon be able to use my real power'

I think people will be having seconds thoughts about the negativity she gets....it might actually change when we see what she does...

personally i don't think we'll see kakashi and obito for another 1-1 1/2 to 2 chapters...


----------



## Coldhands (May 26, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I think we'll find out exactly what Sakura meant about 'I've nearly stored enough chakra. I'll soon be able to use my real power'
> 
> I think people will be having seconds thoughts about the negativity she gets....it might actually change when we see what she does...



Nobody cares if she's powerful or not, it's her personality that everyone hates.


----------



## Lovely (May 26, 2013)

Team 7 interactions and maybe some fighting. 


Also I predict more pairing fanservice.


----------



## takL (May 26, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I think we'll find out exactly what Sakura meant about 'I've nearly stored enough chakra. I'll soon be able to use my real power'



in the raw sakura doesnt say chakra tho. "just a little more...just a little more and itll be accumulated enough....then i can bring out real power..."


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

Chakra wasn't implied?


----------



## Coldhands (May 26, 2013)

takL said:


> in the raw sakura doesnt say chakra tho. "just a little more...just a little more and itll be accumulated enough....then i can bring out real power..."



Real power? The Bijuus were wrong, RS wasn't talking about Naruto... He was obviously referring to Sakura 
same


----------



## Thor (May 26, 2013)

Minato uses KCM and fuses his element with Rasengan. Tobirama confirms that Minato's hirashin is vastly superior to his.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 26, 2013)

Klue said:


> Chakra wasn't implied?



It was assumed.


----------



## Harbour (May 26, 2013)

Shisui appear out of nowhere and confirms, that Minato's Genjutsu is superior to his.

Sakura goes into BM (Bitch Mod) and stomped Madara.


----------



## Gunners (May 26, 2013)

I will laugh if Sasuke karate chops her next chapter, and its revealed that Naruto's smile is down to Sasuke still caring about team 7's well being. Or if Madara butchers in the opening panel.


----------



## KyuubiFan (May 26, 2013)

^ I'd go for the "Madara butchers them" option...



It's time to d-d-d-d-duel for Madara and Hashirama!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2013)

Gunners said:


> I will laugh if Sasuke karate chops her next chapter, and its revealed that Naruto's smile is down to Sasuke still caring about team 7's well being. Or if Madara butchers in the opening panel.


you guys are merciless, Kishi has brought enough nightmares to Sakura fans, come on


----------



## Octavian (May 26, 2013)

hashirama and minato duo this one


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

Thor said:


> Minato uses KCM and fuses his element with Rasengan. Tobirama confirms that Minato's hirashin is vastly superior to his.



Before unleashing a new and vastly superior version of Hirashin that he came up with on the way to the battlefield. 

Hiruzen's uses master S-Rank level techniques for all 5 elements. Rinnegan fans rage.

Wait a minute...


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 26, 2013)

Sakura gets her ass kicked with Naruto and Sasuke having to save her .....

Oh, and return to more bitching from Obito !


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 26, 2013)

Minato & Hashirama do sweet shit while Tobirama and Hiruzen Fap about it


----------



## Greedy master (May 26, 2013)

Chapter 632: Itachi The Great


*Spoiler*: __ 





Edo Madara: hahaha , Hashirama did you think a barrier like this will stop me? i will show you the true power of the Juubi

Juubi starts to transform

Hashirama: damn we will not be able to stop the Juubi if it transforms , we have first to beat its controller

Naruto: Are you ready yet guys?!

Sasuke: Lets go Naruto !!!

Edo Madara: I dont know what you are planning but it will not work

Edo Minato:  dont look down on my son !!!

Minato use rasengan on madara from behind

Edo Madara: time space ninjutsu huh? you are fast but still no match for me

Madara use tsukuyomi on minato

Edo Minato: what is this genjutsu? in just 1 second he trapped me in this place and it seems i cant escape damn!

In the Illusion world itachi appears

Madara: you are trapped in my genjutsu , the man infront of you is uchiha itachi an invincible uchiha , he has all the powers he had
when he lived and i will allow you to fight him with all your powers , if you win i will let you free.

Edo Minato: damn i have no choice i will have to follow your rules

Itachi: 4th hokage is that you? you are too weak to fight me run

Edo Minato: we will see about that!

Minato throws all his shurikens to set the marks but itachi counter them with his own

Edo Minato: Damn , i cant believe he has such expertise with shurikens

Minato shushin behind itachi with the kyubi speed and use rasengan

Edo Minato: i can still be as fast as ever thanks to kyubi

Itachi is a clone and he explodes on minato but minato manage to escape

Itachi: You are fast

Itachi use amaterasu on minato but minato avoids it with the kyubi speed and counterattacks itachi but itachi activates susano 

Edo Minato: this armor is strong... i need more brutal force to get through it

Minato  summons gamabunta but gamabunta get sealed instantly by the totsuka sword 

Edo Minato: what was that sword?!!! what did you do?!!!

Itachi attacks minato with the totsuka but minato teleports 

Itachi Prepares Tsukuyomi

Minato attacks itachi with a giant rasengan 

Minato is caught in tsukuyomi but its a clone

Edo Minato: i wont fall for the same trick twice !!!

Minato appears and  throws a bijuudama on itachi 

Edo Minato: This should do the trick 

Itachi Reflects the Bijuudama with his shield

Edo Minato: what the hell did he reflect it ? he is indeed invincible

Minato tries to redirect it to itachi with a time space barrier but before he does he is attacked by the totsuka sword , minato barely evades the
bijuudama and he is inside the smoke created by the blast.

Edo Minato: Damn my vision is lost

Itachi takes the opportunity and stab minato with totsuka , the smoke wears off

Itachi: this is the totsuka sword you will be sealed away , any last words?

Edo Minato: Im sorry itachi , i knew i couldnt beat you but i had fun thanks for playing with me.

Madara: it seems you didnt pass the test , farewell 4th hokage

Naruto: DAD NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!!!!!!!

Itachi kills Edo Minato in the tsukuyomi world and naruto learns the horrible news what will he do now?


----------



## Octavian (May 26, 2013)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 632: Itachi The Great
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



allow me to redirect you to fanfiction.net


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2013)

long prediction 

_Title: True self_

color spread has team 7 fighting together with a quote about Sakura's and Naruto's desire of team 7 one day being reunited and laughing once again. 

color cover of current Sasuke looking at his own old team 7 self with the caption: those who do not acknowledge themselves are destined to fail.


*Spoiler*: __ 




chapter starts with team 7 standing on that rock and everybody getting ready to perform an attack against the juubi at the same time.


Hashirama: "pay attention everyone, we must make a combined effort to stop this thing. I want you all to get ready to use the strongest attack in your arsenal!"

Madara is looking amused at Hashirama.

Madara: "always taking the lead, you havent changed in this aspect at least..."

Hashirama: "there is no time for talk right now."

Madara: "hn. Annoying."

Suddenly, something catches Madara's attention. He notices that among those preparing to attack, somebody has pulled what seems to be a susanoo.

Madara: "!?" *this is*


Meanwhile, Sasuke and Naruto look at each other, with their own powers activated.

Sasuke: *So this is Naruto's new power*

Naruto: *So Gaara was right, Sasuke's power is the same as Madara's*

Then, they are interrupted by Madara arriving right before them.


Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura look at him surprised.

Madara: "An Uchiha huh?" 

Sasuke: "..."

Madara: "You were supposed to be all dead, I made sure that Obito would do as I told"

Sasuke: "!?" *Obito...*

Madara: "What are you doing siding with the Senju?"

Sasuke *glares*: "what do you mean by "you were supposed to be all dead".

Madara: "answering my question with another question, didnt your parents teach you how to deal with your elders?"

Sasuke looks madly angry at Madara's statement.

Madara: "Obito will have to give me a good explanation later for not following my orders. But now Im going to show you what is the fate of an Uchiha who stands by the senju side!"

Hashirama turns his face to where Madara is, but is being hold in position to keep the barrier up.

Hashirama: "Madara!"


Sasuke stands in defending position, while Naruto and Sakura step ahead in front of him, ready to defend him from Madara.


Madara notices that Sakura has byakugou activated. 

Madara: "uh, thats the same power as Senju Hashirama's grandaughter's..."

Hashirama: "!!?"

Madara: "im going to show you Hashirama...what i did to her...just some moments ago.."

Madara charges ahead in Sakura's direction and uses mokuton, while Naruto pulls Kurama tails out to try to shield her of the roots.

Meanwhile, Sasuke doesnt make a move, and Naruto screams: "THIS IS NOT THE SASUKE I KNOW!!"

Sasuke then closes his eyes.

*flashback*

We see Itachi's words to him, with old scenes representing them. (itachi in bold)



*"I want you to find what i didnt have."*

scene of the gaara fight where he says that he doesnt want to see his beloved comrades die before his eyes ever again.

*"first..*you* should have acknowledged your real self." "that way you wouldn't have had to tell lies. Not even to yourself. Like i did."*

scene of Madara saying: _"you have changed...Hashirama." "you are mistaking the cause for the end...one day..that will become darkness..and envelop the village.."_

Scene of himself in the VotE fight saying that Naruto had become his strongest bond, thats why by severing it, he would become even stronger to be able to kill Itachi. 

scene of Hashirama saying: _"...I think that...shinobi are people who endure to archieve their goals..but depending on what they choose as their goal, they change" _

*"there is no trust in lies, you dont get any comrades to rely on. And lies...also make you unable to look at your own self."*

to the forest of death scene where Naruto tells him the same thing about this not being the Sasuke that he knows.

Itachi: "i am not the one who can change you. So the very least i can do is put a stop to this jutsu technique. In order so that i wont make light what's been entrusted to Naruto."

*end of flashback*

Sasuke: *I...*

Naruto is trying to shield Madara's attacks, while Sakura destroys what gets too close to her, but they are under full pressure.

Madara: "Hah, no matter how you try...a team formed by an Uchiha, an Uzumaki...and a Senju apprendice will never work!"

Madara then uses mokuton's full power.

Hashirama: "MADARA!!"

Naruto: "SASUKE!!"

And then, we get a large painel with a susanoo covered in amaterasu flames shielding both Naruto and Sakura with Yata mirror, while the amaterasu destroys the mokuton that was trying to reach Sakura.

Sasuke: "I am Sasuke, member of Konoha's team 7...and i wont let my beloved comrades die before my eyes, ever again."

Naruto and Sakura walk to Sasuke's side, and Sasuke looks at them with his old times smirk.

Sakura smiles at him and Naruto smirks: "now thats what i am talking about."

The end.


----------



## DivineRiku (May 26, 2013)

What is Sakura's true Power?
Madara: An Uchiha eh. Why do you disgrace your clan in this manner?
Sasuke: [Activates EMS] Disgrace my clan? By saving Konoha and killing you, I'll be bringing honor to my clan and the greatest Uchiha that ever lived, Itachi!
Madara: I don't know or care about this "Itachi" but he sounds like a fool
Madara: Following his will will lead to the death of another Uchiha, but following mine will lead to peace
Sasuke: [Angry] My brother was no fool! And I carry him and his will inside me with his eyes!
Madara: Ah, Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan...
Madara: Your eyes carry so much hate at such a young age, your a fool not to use your hate properly
Sasuke: [Eye bleeds] Then I'll channel all this hate towards you...
Sasuke: [Zooms into Sasuke's red, straining, bleeding eye] Amaterasu!
Madara: !?
[Black flames gather around Madara's susanoo rib cage]
Madara: (Amaterasu...) So this is you Mangekyo's ability, not bad
Naruto: Sakura, can you activate your jutsu yet?
Sakura: [Claps hands together] I gathered enough chakra! Now I need more time to mold it
Naruto: No problem
Juubi: RAAAAARG!!!
[4 kage fall to their knees]
Hashirama: Shit! This beast is strong!
Minato: (I only hope this can buy enough time for Naruto's kyuubi to regain strength)
[Scene switches to Pocket dimension]
Obito: That should put you in your place
[Kakashi falls to the floor with 5 wooden spikes sticking out of his back]
SFX: Thud
Obito: Now, as you breath you last breaths, contemplate everything I've said and learn to resent this world
????: Learn to differentiate the difference between reality and illusion
Obito: [In same panel] ?!
SFX: Slash
[Kakashi stabs Obito with raikiri]
Obito: [shocked] When did you?!
Kakashi: What you killed was a mere illusion
Kakashi: Now tell me, did it feel good to kill a friend?
Obito: ...
Obito: It doesn't. You force me to do this
[Obito slips out of the raikiri]
Obito: (This pain...It shouldn't be here)
Obito: (It's not the raikiri that hurts, it must be...)
Kakashi: I'll do whatever it takes to protect my friends, and maybe the only way to protect you is by killing you
Obito: And the only way to change this broken world is by killing you
[Scene goes to battlefield)
[Naruto and Sasuke fall back after a clash with Madara]
Naruto: Tsk. Bastard's tough
Sasuke: Regardless, I'll have him dead before Sakura can even play with him
[Sasuke activates his susanoo]
Sasuke: Blaze Release: Yasaka Magatama
Madara: !
[Madara easily dodges all of the magatama]
Madara: It's a shame you waste your talent with these wastes of life
Juubi: RAAARGH!!!
[The Juubi breaks the ten seals and the barrier]
Madara: The transformation's almost complete!
Hiruzen: Shit!
Sakura: Now!
Sakura: Mokuton Senpou!
Madara: (Hashirama's senjutsu, this will get fun)
Sakura: (Tsunade, I will carry your will and protect konoha until my death)
Hashirama: (So this is Tsunade's student, she must be strong to master mokuton senpou)
Naruto: That's what I'm talkin' about! Let's show this guy Team 7's power!
Sasuke: Right!
[Naruto activates Bijuu mode and Sasuke actives susanoo]
Madara: I hope this is lasts awhile
Sakura's power revealed!
Team 7 shows it's true force!

chapter 633

Naruto: Let's end this!
[Naruto activates full scale kyuubi]
[Sakura has a flashback to her training with Tsunade]
Tsunade: You're training's almost over now
Sakura: I feel so much more capable and powerful now, what more can I learn?
Tsunade: A jutsu that even I couldn't master, but you may be able to...
Tsunade: The first Hokage's most powerful jutsu, Mokuton Senpou)
Sakura: But I can't use mokuton, only the 1st could!
Tsunade: This is the one thing you can learn from him, it will greatly enhance your strength and powers beyond feets you wouldn't believe
Tsunade: He tried teaching it to me, but my chakra reserves weren't enough to use it, but I think you can
Sakura: Then let's start the training
[Black panel]
[The terrain is destroyed for a mile ahead]
[Sakura lies on the ground with Tsunade healing her]
Sakura: I c-couldn't do...it
Tsunade: All of that power nearly killed you, I guess the 1st was th only one with great enough reserves to fully utilize the jutsu
Tsunade: Sakura...I never want you to use this jutsu again! Promise me...
Sakura: A-All right...
[Switches to present time]
Sakura: (Sorry I had to disobey you Tsunade, but I have no choice...)
[hashirama comes over to Sakura]
Hashirama: How about I lend a helping hand, perform the summoning with me
[Hashirama and Sakura summon the wooden 1000 arms statue]
Sakura: Woah!
Hashirama: You supply the sage chakra and I'll control the statue, I can't use senjutsu in my current state
Sakura: O-ok
Sakura: (This jutsu's so tiring)
[Madara jumps onto the Juubi]
Madara: Now for the game to begin!
[Madara summons in perfect susanoo to cloak the Juubi
Team 7: !!!
Sasuke: (He cloaked the Juubi with his susanoo)
Hashirama: (He's using the same strategy)
[Minato rushes over saying]
Minato: Time for more support!
[Minato summons his full scale Kurama]
Tobirama: I won't allow the world to fall to you, Madara!
[Tobirama summons 3 water dragons simultaneously]
Hashirama: I'll multitask
[Hashirama summons the wood dragon]
Good Shinobi: ARRRGH!!!
Madara: CHARGE!!
[They all clash for 3-8 panels]
[A giant wood hand goes for Madara]
Madara: !
[Madara jumps from the juubi]
Sakura: Now's my chance
[Sakura jumps to attck the exposed Juubi]
[Sakura punches the Juubi in the face, forcing it to be thrown the the left]
Sakura: (This senjutsu is so amazing, I'm ten times stronger than before!)
Bee: Now Hachibi!
[Hachibi launches 10 straight TBBs at the disoriented juubi]
[The wood dragon grabs the juubi]
Sasuke stabs the juubi with his blaze orb's sword, setting it ablaze]
Naruto jumps with 100 kage buushin and launches bijuudama rasengan at the juubi, launching it back into a juubi bijuudama sized explosion]
[Naruto loses Bijuu mode]
Naruto: I-I think that did it
Madara: [Evil laugh] I feel it! The Juubi is complete!
Juubi: GRAAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!
Everyone: !!!!
The Final Transformation!
The End of Humanity is at Hand!

END


----------



## Revolution (May 26, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> long prediction
> 
> _Title: True self_
> 
> ...



A flashback chapter.  Seems legit!


----------



## ch1p (May 26, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> i think the manga is going to go really bad.....



colour pages: team 7 ready to rumble
spread: generic team 7 cover
chapter: obito VS kakashi

sweet loving the tags 



CA182 said:


> Next week...
> 
> [sp][/sp]



Looks really nice. 



Sango-chan said:


> -Rookies Join in and assist (The 9 Rookies assemble)



nope. 

Sai is not a rookie.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> A flashback chapter.  Seems legit!


more like a necessary flashback chapter


----------



## Klue (May 26, 2013)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 632: Itachi The Great
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



What is this wank!?!


----------



## BUUUU (May 26, 2013)

something interesting in the preview?
[SP][/SP]


----------



## Jeαnne (May 26, 2013)

Greedy master said:


> Chapter 632: Itachi The Great
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


im laughing too hard


----------



## Abanikochan (May 26, 2013)

BUUUU said:


> something interesting in the preview?
> [SP][/SP]



I think it just says "Sasuke is here! And Naruto will?!!!!!"

Or something stupid like that. 

I don't trust the previews anymore. They usually just state what happened in the current chapter. I'm still waiting for Madara to rein in the Juubi.


----------



## C-Moon (May 27, 2013)

BUUUU said:


> something interesting in the preview?
> [SP][/SP]



I think the text near Naruto's head says "Escaping destiny! Fate's rival!" I could be wrong.
EDIT: and I was

That's all I can read. The rest is too small.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2013)

takL said:


> WSJ preview from ohana
> "the inevitable destiny!! the fated rival(/s?)!!
> Sasuke at last got to the field!! and Naruto will...!?"
> 
> ...


quoting the translation of the preview here


----------



## auem (May 27, 2013)

i can pretty much see Sakura as Hokage...she and Sasuke has a son called Naruto..who runs around the office(like kid Konohamaru)..real Naruto died in the war sealing Jubi and saving others...


----------



## Cjones (May 27, 2013)

@ the tags.


----------



## Annabella (May 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> long prediction
> 
> _Title: True self_
> 
> ...



Nice prediction Jeanne. I wouldn't be surprised if Madara masterminded the massacre.  Also, I like that series of flashbacks :3




> And then, we get a large painel with a susanoo covered in amaterasu flames shielding both Naruto and Sakura with *Yata* *mirror,* while the amaterasu destroys the mokuton that was trying to reach Sakura.



So Itachi touching Sasuke's forehead with his forehead transferred the weapons after all  

I think his susanoo will be double sided like Madara's, with it's own weapons at the front and Itachi's at the back


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

Lol, no sakura in the preview 

Wonder if sasuke doesn't want to fight madara and talks with him instead since thwy are both family?


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2013)

Sauce already knows pretty much everything there is to know about Mads, I don't see the point in talking.

Also I wonder if Team 7 is gonna go after Mads or Juubi first.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2013)

I predict Kishi will wank Team 7 and Team 10, and Team 8 and Team Gai will get shafted as usual


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sauce already knows pretty much everything there is to know about Mads, I don't see the point in talking.
> 
> Also I wonder if Team 7 is gonna go after Mads or Juubi first.



I mean TNJ madara. The main thing that regretted in life was not talking to sasuke about what he did. He didnt try to see eye to eye with him o  the matter.  Sasuke MIGHT tey to tnj madara like kakashi is doing to obito.



cosmovsgoku said:


> I predict Kishi will wank Team 7 and Team 10, and Team 8 and Team Gai will get shafted as usual


Neji died, and only hinata is relavent from team 8 so no


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> I mean TNJ madara. The main thing that regretted in life was not talking to sasuke about what he did. He didnt try to see eye to eye with him o  the matter.  Sasuke MIGHT tey to tnj madara like kakashi is doing to obito.



Can't we have just ONE final villain candidate that doesn't get TnJ'd?


----------



## Abz (May 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> quoting the translation of the preview here



Thanks Jeanne xxxx

I find it kinda funny that every preview seems to either stop mid sentence....and isn't legit for a few chapters after it comes out (but thats sometimes)




Addy said:


> Lol, no sakura in the preview
> 
> Wonder if sasuke doesn't want to fight madara and talks with him instead since thwy are both family?



doesn't mean she isn't in the chapter 


Yep I think it's going to be a chapter full of Team 7 ...


and possibly Sai getting all upset about it...

I wouldn't be surprised if he turned up next to them and said... "I'm part of team 7 too" nardo and Sakura will smile...sincerely...Sauce well...he'll just be not interested


----------



## kzk (May 27, 2013)

Sakura unveils her final form: slug form.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

Lol, sai in the chapter


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (May 27, 2013)

Sasuke shows a flying final susanoo, while Sakura grows breasts in her sage mode.


----------



## zuul (May 27, 2013)

I wish we'll have more of Kiba and co bitching at Sasuke.
Because as much as I love him he deserves it, and we know that Sakura and Naruto are too soft on him.
Sadly they aren't strong enough to deliver a bitchslap.


----------



## takL (May 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> I mean TNJ madara. The main thing that regretted in life was not talking to sasuke about what he did. He didnt try to see eye to eye with him o  the matter.  Sasuke MIGHT tey to tnj madara like kakashi is doing to obito.



or madara is to TNJ sasuke? 
madara hardly listens to others.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

takL said:


> or madara is to TNJ sasuke?
> madara hardly listens to others.



except for.............. his dead bro 



> sakura for rikudo sennin!, sasuke for rokudaime!


oh god


----------



## takL (May 27, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Real power? The Bijuus were wrong, RS wasn't talking about Naruto... He was obviously referring to Sakura
> 1



yeah kish used the same words 本当の力=real power　and 2chers have been sayin the same to u. 



Addy said:


> except for.............. his dead bro



the irony here is that madara is over excited to see the real hash while obitos insisting to kakashi that ur fantasy friends>real friends.


----------



## rac585 (May 27, 2013)

Addy said:


> Lol, sai in the chapter



it's totally gonna happen. sai will save sasuke when we think it'll be naruto or even sakura to block some deadly attack.

he'll say something lame like i'm part of team 7 too. and it'll continue with kakashi and even possibly yamato. (okay now i'm dreaming.)

and dem thread tags.


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2013)

takL said:


> yeah kish used the same words 本当の力=real power　and 2chers have been sayin the same to u.



100% confirmed


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 27, 2013)

Sakura kicking ass or Tsunade returning to the Battlefield and showing some awesome shit like Slug Sage Mode. Do it Kishi!


----------



## Sango-chan (May 27, 2013)

Sai is the Jan Brady in all of  this........ he might not show up in this chapter either.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 27, 2013)

Minato is going to throw some meteors on these bitches.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2013)

i am just thinking here.


Rikudou might have been talking about Sakura's true power, when he told the bijuus that on that day they would see what true power is


----------



## Xeogran (May 27, 2013)

Big Bοss said:


> Minato is going to throw some meteors on these bitches.



I think you mean the other person whose name also starts on M...


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i am just thinking here.
> 
> 
> Rikudou might have been talking about Sakura's true power, when he told the bijuus that on that day they would see what true power is



Yeah go ahead and steal my ingenious idea from few posts above 

It's already 100% takL and 2ch approved!


----------



## Suigetsu (May 27, 2013)

Sai is going to die.

His original role was to fill Sasuke's gap but now that sauce has returned it means that his role and purpose its over.

Time for him to meet his master, in the other world!


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah go ahead and steal my ingenious idea from few posts above
> 
> It's already 100% takL and 2ch approved!


well shit, great minds think alike


----------



## Revolution (May 27, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Sai is going to die.
> 
> His original role was to fill Sasuke's gap but now that sauce has returned it means that his role and purpose its over.
> 
> Time for him to meet his master, in the other world!



This would be very anticlimactic.  I expect more from him and I don't see him as a throwaway character.  I never have.


----------



## Coldhands (May 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well shit, great minds think alike



oh you


----------



## Sword Sage (May 27, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> 100% confirmed



As If Sakura would own Juubi, like that would happen.


----------



## BisonLlama (May 27, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> As If Sakura would own Juubi, like that would happen.



Don't underestimate Sakura so easily now, she is Tsunade's student after all


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> As If Sakura would own Juubi, like that would happen.



ino shat on madara and obito. don't tell me that kishi cant do the same for sakura 


i wonder how much praise naruto will give her, though?. the last page makes me think that naruto's view of sakura will change........... again


----------



## ch1p (May 27, 2013)

sakura is gonna brofist the ten tails.

and win.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 27, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> As If Sakura would own Juubi, like that would happen.


..........


----------



## KevKev (May 27, 2013)

Whatever happens next chapter with Sakura, the results will be hilarious.


----------



## Addy (May 27, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ..........



he has a point though  

it is sakura after all. it could be a red haring. just saying.............


----------



## Gabe (May 27, 2013)

Sakura uses kcm by herself she will be revealed to be a descendent of RS and her body somehow absorbed the chakra given by naruto thus her gaining the ability to use it alone. Or she will use tsunades jutsu.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 27, 2013)

I predict an entire chapter of Team 7 barraging the Juubi with their strongest jutsu, possibly with the rookies and alliance giving their all to fend off Madara and buy them time to attack the Juubi. Now one of two things is going to happen with the Juubi subplot at some point:

1) Team Naruto fails to destroy the Juubi as it reaches its final form, at which point all hell breaks loose. I believe somebody will become its Jinchuuriki at some point but, I'm not entirely sure how this can occur should it reach full power before being sealed. They'd basically have to have RS level strength to pull it off.

2) Team Naruto succeeds in destroying its body before it can fully resurrect, however, its soul remains and will regenerate its body soon. At some point somebody, whether it be Madara (maybe), Obito (not likely), Orochimaru (crapshoot), or Sasuke (zomg dramatic plot twist!) will seal its soul within themselves and become its Jinchuuriki. THEN all hell breaks loose.


----------



## MS81 (May 27, 2013)

I predict that Mad and Hashirama will converse before the big battle, then some Obito and Kakashi action.

hopefully Kakashi absorbed some of kyuubi's chakra before it disappeared.


----------



## Golden Circle (May 27, 2013)

632 spoiler

sakura grows one hundred feet high, kicks juubi in the balls, then throws a rock at the moon and causes mass extinction worldwide.

end


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

I expect more shipping troll moments, unfortunately. And maybe a mild exchange between Madara and Sasuke. I'm not sure if Sauce is going to get his attention since Hashirama is there.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 28, 2013)

Sakura dies


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 28, 2013)

Naruto Will be Jinchuriki Jubii :amazed
sakura can use Sage Mode + Byakugou 
Sasuke will be Jinchuriki Madara


----------



## Shattering (May 28, 2013)

Sakura goes sage mode and cause her breast to expand uncontrolled, Naruto see it and faints after loosing a lot of blood.

Sakura gets closer to heal him, Naruto wakes up just to die a second later with a weird expression in his face.

*Everyone at the battlefield:*  !!!
*Sasuke:* Bye bye competence 
*Madara:* 

*Naruto 633 preview:* Naruto is death forever, and now Sasuke?!?!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2013)

Matrix XZ said:


> As If Sakura would own Juubi, like that would happen.



She's not below Ino and Hinata.


----------



## jgalt7 (May 28, 2013)

gonna call it now.  a few chapters from now, jiraiya is coming back.  orochimaru is late because he will summon jiraiya (of course he has jiraiya dna, he knew him for so long) and he will arrive with the gokage.

the sannin will fight to help their students fight the juubi.  new and old sannin.

kishi will pander to his audience and you will see everyone in full power....even hiruzen.

sakura is ..........you ready for it?

half uchiha.......


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

auem said:


> why don't you try to find it few pages before.?.preview has already been posted couple of days ago....



it's also in the convo thread too.



how long do you guys think we have until the Juubi reaches it's final form ??? 

because we've been predicting that for weeks now...


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 28, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> gonna call it now.  a few chapters from now, jiraiya is coming back.  orochimaru is late because he will summon jiraiya (of course he has jiraiya dna, he knew him for so long) and he will arrive with the gokage.
> 
> the sannin will fight to help their students fight the juubi.  new and old sannin.
> 
> kishi will pander to his audience and you will see everyone in full power....even hiruzen.



needz moar Shisui


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> it's also in the convo thread too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably at the end of this volume. 

When did this volume start?


----------



## Otaku Shrink (May 28, 2013)

Prediction: 

There will be a war going on with zombie ninjas since Kakashi let Rin die.



Rainbow Dash said:


> 632 spoiler
> 
> sakura grows one hundred feet high, kicks juubi in the balls, then throws a rock at the moon and causes mass extinction worldwide.
> 
> end



About time Sakura did something useful. Bwhahaha


----------



## Rosi (May 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Probably at the end of this volume.
> 
> When did this volume start?



Chapter 628.


----------



## MS81 (May 28, 2013)

I hope that Kakashi had enough sense to absorb a good amount of Kyuubi's chakra. it would suck if he couldn't even use the portion that was given to him..shm


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (May 28, 2013)

whatever sakura does.
there will be bashing.


----------



## takL (May 28, 2013)

Ho-Kage-Bunshin said:


> whatever sakura does.
> there will be bashing.



the same is true with whatever naruto or sasuke says or does.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2013)

If it's a flashback chapter I will choke every bitch I can get my hands on.


----------



## Ho-Kage-Bunshin (May 28, 2013)

if it turns out the haruno-clan are descendants from rikudos daughter,
i predict to be banned.


----------



## Phobos (May 28, 2013)

jgalt7 said:


> gonna call it now.  a few chapters from now, jiraiya is coming back.  orochimaru is late because he will summon jiraiya (of course he has jiraiya dna, he knew him for so long) and he will arrive with the gokage.
> 
> the sannin will fight to help their students fight the juubi.  new and old sannin.
> 
> kishi will pander to his audience and you will see everyone in full power....even hiruzen.



Considering Jiraya has nothing "unique" that interests Orochimaru, I believe your prediction is very far-fetched. 

I imagined a scenario coming from the current development (goes ahead of this chapter):

*Spoiler*: __ 




Madara is in a big disadvantage, being cornered by two exceptional enemies (Minato and Hashirama) assisted by the other two previous Hokages (who pale in comparison to the other two), Team 7 and a truckload of ninjas.  Obito get his zetsu-ass kicked by Kakashi and to make his defeat worth something, gives back Madara's life (their original deal). Juubi matures shortly and Madara becomes its host, getting his needed power-up. We get an insight of how would life under infinite Tsukuyomi be like when he finally gets his plan going and after some chapters of boring inner monologue (and typical "the previous memories mustn't have been for nothing!"), everyone gets redpilled out of it. Madara's too weak to fight back, so Orochimaru jumps from behind the nearest rock and gives him that surprise buttsecks. The resulting entity is the FINAL BOSS.




On short term, we gotta see what is Sakura hiding and perhaps Madara getting a little beatdown. And ofc, the warranted shipwreck coming from the previous chapter's tease (I mean, it gotta wrap up sometime soon right?).


----------



## auem (May 28, 2013)

Color page will be Sakura holding hands of both Naruto and Sasuke...


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont think it will be boring, perhaps its something with everybody even, because



Don't give me high expectations, it'll only end up with tears.


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

if we want to be completely trolled, then i predict color page wih Naruto and Sasuke and *without *Sakura.


----------



## auem (May 28, 2013)

fact is Sakura is not there yet(in terms of storing the optimum chakras)..so whether Sasuke will save her ass for time being and we will see some bonding(like Naru-Hina)


----------



## Escargon (May 28, 2013)

I predict Kishi forgetting about Sakura in the next chapter


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

I liked that cover with the popsicle.

hopefully it's something memorable.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Hoping for Madara to make a move, but I bet the entire chapter consist of the Hokages and Team 7 dealing with the Juubi.

My interest in the 10 Tails has fizzled out.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 28, 2013)

ch1p said:


> If it's a flashback chapter I will choke every bitch I can get my hands on.


I'll help you out with that.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Hoping for Madara to make a move, but I bet the entire chapter consist of the Hokages and Team 7 dealing with the Juubi.
> 
> My interest in the 10 Tails has fizzled out.


10 tails is in the way


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2013)

Ho-Kage-Bunshin said:


> if it turns out the haruno-clan are descendants from rikudos daughter,
> i predict to be banned.






I kind of agree. We already have one a few chapters ago, we don't need another. We're still getting it though.



Blazing CobaltX said:


> I'll help you out with that.


----------



## Ezekial (May 28, 2013)

I hope Madara wrecks Minato.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

ch1p said:


> I kind of agree. We already have one a few chapters ago, we don't need another. We're still getting it though.


Kishi gave Sasuke color pages even when he wasnt around, do you think he would miss the chance now that he just rejoined team 7?


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2013)

madara hashirama and naruto sasuke on cover and chapter will be a flashback on Sakura gaining power or something. Unless Kishi only shows a couple panels on it which would be better but who knows.



Ezekial said:


> I hope Madara wrecks Minato.



Come on Kishi will not make minato look bad like with itachi


----------



## Bringer (May 28, 2013)

*Prediction*

*Sakura explains when she learned her new powerup/jutsu/ability and it's mechanics 
*The Hokage say they cant aid the alliance in battle, due to the fact they're holding the Juubi
*Team 7 use a combo attack and harms Madara, they receive praise
*Madara makes a comment about Sasuke being an Uchiha, and also makes a comment that Sakura's fighting style is similar to Tsunade. 
*Madara presumes Tsunade is Sakura's teacher, and makes a comment about her current condition. Hashirama is shocked
*Fade to Orochimaru, Karin, and Suigetsu standing over Tsunade

*End chapter*


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

predict Evil appear and give the spoilers, and there will be another night without sleep.
also predict
the color page will be smthing with the spirit of old 1st season color pages.
the next chapter will be focused on naruto/sasuke/maybe sakura interactions.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

the Haruno clan might be part of the Senju


----------



## Lurko (May 28, 2013)

That would be great lol.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the Haruno clan might be part of the Senju



sounds legit i can see that , kishi is already destroying the manga


----------



## zuul (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the Haruno clan might be part of the Senju



Flashy hair colour. Why not ?

But I think the point of Sakura's character is that she comes from a regular family. But well, Kishi has shitted on many of his themes before so...


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2013)

Naruto becomes Kamikage.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

see, Sakura is related to flowers, and Hashirama could make trees grow 


We have also seen senjus with white hair color. She might come from an Uzumaki+Senju family , red+white=pink.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> see, Sakura is related to flowers, and Hashirama could make trees grow
> 
> 
> We have also seen senjus with white hair color. She might come from an Uzumaki+Senju family , red+white=pink.



I wouldn't be surprised if that was the case


----------



## takL (May 28, 2013)

if u see the marks on narutos shoulders, back  n belly in 9b mode, they are double circles as well.....


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

in before Rikudou had pink hair.


----------



## The Faceless Man (May 28, 2013)

Harbour said:


> in before Rikudou had pink hair.



true story ....

i dont know why i laugh cuz i am sad as fuck


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

Harbour said:


> in before Rikudou had pink hair.



I'll actually laugh it that turns out to be true....

everyone is expecting blonde/red/ heck even black or white...

Pink will throw everyone off completely .... to be honest i don't think it'll be long before we see the rikudou...


----------



## Rai (May 28, 2013)

Team 7 , Team Hokage and Alliance kill the Juubi

The Juubi will resurrect later in its final form(it will take a lot of time)


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

Oh shit... That man who put Sasuke, Sakura and Naruto on the same team after Academy is the genius.


----------



## C-Moon (May 28, 2013)

alexu9696 said:


> sounds legit i can see that , kishi is already destroying the manga



DESTINY IS BULLSHIT, EXCEPT WHEN I NEED IT TO MAKE MY TITLE CHARACTER IMPORTANT AGAIN


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

i wonder if it is tsuande's regeneration or SM or a sharingan 

what will you get, sakura?


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

In before unprecedented trolling.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

again, i predict parings


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

It will be like:
-I had the power to stomp Demigod-level enemies since the time-skip. But i never used it because i was just a healer. *Sakuratrollface*


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> again, i predict parings



Pairing wars are Kishi's specialty 


it's become very apparent the moment Kishi dumped Sakura and Hinata on the same Battlefield.... 

Kubo may be a Troll of villians....

But Kishi.....Kishi trolls the Pairing Fandoms ....and it's blatantly obvious and painful to watch.....


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

either sakura brings the goods this chapter or not. either way, i am satisfied 

sakura can easily shit on hinata and ino right now which would be funny.

she could also do nothing or be owned by a rock again.

tomorrow, i win regardless


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Pairing wars are Kishi's specialty
> 
> 
> it's become very apparent the moment Kishi dumped Sakura and Hinata on the same Battlefield....
> ...



even as someone who hates the main 3 parings in naruto, it is annoying to see naruto ditching hinata or ignoring her since the pain arc. as for sasuke, he never gave a shit and sakura did shit to him so chocking her was funny as fuck :rofl


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> I swear, if Sakura has a connect to the Rikudou Sage, I'm will rage.



Klue.....darling




Sakura isn't worth the time, there's other things to rage over and to get your nickers in a twist about....

Like i dunno..... 

The rikudou in general and the destiny stuff


and the possiblity that* Karin *is going to *appear next chapter* and fuck up the (already raging) pairing fandoms....Kishi can't resist....


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

But what if Sakura trolls Naruto and Sasuke. Can it be?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 28, 2013)

I predict Sakura will confirm for the 1.000.000th time that she loves Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> I swear, if Sakura has a connect to the Rikudou Sage, I'm will rage.



both suck so it makes sense for them to be related


----------



## Amanda (May 28, 2013)

Why are people unwilling to let Sakura do something useful? Of course if she gets a random power up it really comes out of thin air after hundreds of chapters of no development in her powers... but even that is better than her not doing anything, ever. Her joining Naruto & Sasuke in their fight against Juubi & Madara raises questions (when did she get on the level required in this fight, and why didn't she use her powers before?), but at least acknowledges she really _should_ be there with them. Her being left behind while the rest of her team fights would be the final insult at the girl audience who - I guess - is supposed to identify with her.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I predict Sakura will confirm for the 1.000.000th time that she loves Sasuke.



Link removed
sakura: sasuke... kun?
sasuke: sakura.
sakura: sasuke kun!!!

for an entire page, her dialogue was two words  

oh.........and for the 1.000.000th time, naruto is jealous  with showing us hinata as nothing more than his rebound girl with sasuke giving no shits about sakura.......... again 

do it, kishi!!!! 



Naymles said:


> and the possiblity that* Karin *is going to *appear next chapter* and fuck up the (already raging) pairing fandoms....Kishi can't resist....



man, if sasuke tells sakura to move on cause he likes karin or ino or some other chick 

i would jizz  sharingans for two weeks if that happens


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Why are people unwilling to let Sakura do something useful? Of course if she gets a random power up it really comes out of thin air after hundreds of chapters of no development in her powers... but even that is better than her not doing anything, ever. Her joining Naruto & Sasuke in their fight against Juubi & Madara raises questions (when did she get on the level required in this fight, and why didn't she use her powers before?), but at least acknowledges she really _should_ be there with them. *Her being left behind while the rest of her team fights would be the final insult at the girl audience who - I guess - is supposed to identify with her.*



that last sentence Sib .....you go!!!! solo the thread right now!!

In other Predictions...


i'm fairly confident that Karin will appear with Orochimaru ....Karin will REALLy mess things up with the love triangle ....

Sauce has always been indifferent to her as well to be fair.... 

and then you have Naruto and Karin both being uzumaki.....


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

i predict orochimaru is late because he got to dig up hidan 

i have a feeling that will happen 

and f u if you don't like it  i was thinking that since oro went to konoha.


----------



## Sete (May 28, 2013)

I wanna see Obito fucking some shit up...But I fear a TnJ...


----------



## Ben B (May 28, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Why are people unwilling to let Sakura do something useful? Of course if she gets a random power up it really comes out of thin air after hundreds of chapters of no development in her powers... but even that is better than her not doing anything, ever. Her joining Naruto & Sasuke in their fight against Juubi & Madara raises questions (when did she get on the level required in this fight, and why didn't she use her powers before?), but at least acknowledges she really _should_ be there with them. Her being left behind while the rest of her team fights would be the final insult at the girl audience who - I guess - is supposed to identify with her.




Unless Sakura gets some asspulled power-up, there is no way in hell she is going to be realistically doing anything useful in this fight. Itll be like Nami fights in One Piece where her comparatively over-powered opponents spend most of the fight taunting her or they take turns to attack each other, no one wants to see panel time wasted on that pokemon battle shit.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2013)

I really hope Kishi gives Sasuke fans fanservice...(A)


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> _*
> and then you have Naruto and Karin both being uzumaki*_.....



we learn that she loves ramen, and is 99% like naruto. why? to please the narusasu fans


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Sete said:


> I wanna see Obito fucking some shit up...But I fear a TnJ...



it is coming but.......... when?


----------



## Sete (May 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> it is coming but.......... when?



I give it 4 chapters and neji is alive again.Maybe 5.


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Sete said:


> I give it 4 chapters and neji is alive again.Maybe 5.



meh, i give it 3. 

1- team 7.
2- obito TNJ.
3- defeat of juubi and neji comes back to life.


----------



## gershwin (May 28, 2013)

I realy hope Sakura will repeat her part-1 triumph (climbing trees) when she was better than Naruto and Sasuke at something 
Though probably she will fail this chapter (and get a lot of bashing) just to show what she is capable of in 633.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2013)

I hope Sasuke saves Konoha 11 asses


----------



## RFujinami (May 28, 2013)

Sibylla said:


> Why are people unwilling to let Sakura do something useful? Of course if she gets a random power up it really comes out of thin air after hundreds of chapters of no development in her powers... but even that is better than her not doing anything, ever. Her joining Naruto & Sasuke in their fight against Juubi & Madara raises questions (when did she get on the level required in this fight, and why didn't she use her powers before?), but at least acknowledges she really _should_ be there with them. *Her being left behind while the rest of her team fights would be the final insult at the girl audience who - I guess - is supposed to identify with her.*



I'm a member of the girl audience and I never identified with her. 

Based on the past patterns of Team 7 reunions in part II, I predict Kishi will give some relevance to Sakura first, then go back to emphasizing the Naruto and Sasuke team up against Juubi and Madara.


----------



## gershwin (May 28, 2013)

RFujinami said:


> Based on the past patterns of Team 7 reunions in part II, I predict Kishi will give some relevance to Sakura first, then go back to emphasizing the Naruto and Sasuke team up against Juubi and Madara.



Yeah I also think the whole current Team-7 fighting together fanservice is mostly for Sakura`s sake 
Unfortunately all real stuff will be left for boys to deal with.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Klue.....darling
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Relating Rikudou to Sakura would serve as nothing more than a cheap ploy to tie in a largely-undeveloped-main-character into one of the plot's core structure points.


----------



## Sete (May 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> meh, i give it 3.
> 
> 1- team 7.
> 2- obito TNJ.
> 3- defeat of juubi and neji comes back to life.



Only if he is rushing like crazy.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Neji's revival is inevitable.

Question is: Who will perform the Rinne Tensei?


----------



## Addy (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Relating Rikudou to Sakura would serve as nothing more than a cheap ploy to tie in a largely-undeveloped-main-character into one of the *plot's core structure points*.



he already related naruto to RS by blood. he already related uchiha and senju to RS by blood. the prophecy and RS have never been well thought out so i don't see the problem of sakura being RS related.


----------



## BlinkST (May 28, 2013)

Rinnegan Sasuke


----------



## Abanikochan (May 28, 2013)

Addy said:


> he already related naruto to RS by blood. he already related uchiha and senju to RS by blood. the prophecy and RS have never been well thought out so i don't see the problem of sakura being RS related.



This. 

RS has always been a cheap plot point since the moment he was introduced.


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke



 please no. I hope Kishi is at least a bit creative...


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 28, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke


Hoooo boy. 

 Let's hope for your sake you didn't just jinx yourself.


----------



## kteo (May 28, 2013)

It?s easy.

Sasuke = Hokage

Sakura = Rikudou

Hinata = Juubi?s jinchuuriki

Naruto => Final Boss with Itachi


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2013)

I predict Kagutsuchi shenanigans, along with Blinx's salty tears.


----------



## Default (May 28, 2013)

Itachi in the next chapter confirmed, once again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I was right the last time, I've been blessed with Itachi's wisdom


----------



## -JT- (May 28, 2013)

Mizuki arrives at the battlefield.


----------



## vagnard (May 28, 2013)

Sakura will reveal her full name: Sakura Mito Haruno Senju Uchiha Uzumaki


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2013)

I repeat Naruto becomes Kamikage (God Shadow).


----------



## ed17 (May 28, 2013)

Hokages will be given kurama's chakra


----------



## ironblade_x1 (May 28, 2013)

Rinnegan Sasuke is inevitable. Sasuke is the eyes, Naruto is the body. Or whatever that pairing was.

Also the Hokages aren't going to sweep everything, plot demands Sasuke/Naruto win in the end with shining moments. Only question is how Madara is going to dump them. Might be through Orochimaru, since they're all tied to his Edo.


----------



## SaiST (May 28, 2013)

ironblade_x1 said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke is inevitable. Sasuke is the eyes, Naruto is the body. Or whatever that pairing was.


And the Rinnegan seemingly cannot be obtained without the pinnacle of both.

No Rinnegan Sasuke.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 28, 2013)

Sakura will perform the Rinne tensei

A woman's role in this manga is to heal, Sakura needs to surpass Chiyo and Tsunade, she needs the ultimate revival technique for that

Believe it!


----------



## Menacing Eyes (May 28, 2013)

TasteTheDifference said:


> Sakura will perform the Rinne tensei
> 
> A woman's role in this manga is to heal, Sakura needs to surpass Chiyo and Tsunade, she needs the ultimate revival technique for that
> 
> Believe it!


Rinnegan Sakura? 

Edo Madara doesn't stand a fucking chance. Fuck Rinne tensei, she should just go and rip his soul right from his dusty edo ass with preta path.


----------



## joshhookway (May 28, 2013)

I hope Tobirama reveals senjutsu and summons a tsunami


----------



## RaptorRage (May 28, 2013)

I predict Karin will find Tsunade and stick her two halves together while Orochimaru looks on with an odd smirk on his face. Then Tsunade will bite Karin, who makes another suggestive moaning scream for her first time with another woman, leading to Tsunade's halves fusing and healing up good as new. And the readers will be left confused, grossed out, and perhaps mildly aroused.


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke





Fay said:


> please no. I hope Kishi is at least a bit creative...



I'd rather have a rinnegan Sauce any day of the week ...over a Rinnegan Nardo.....


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> I predict Karin will find Tsunade and stick her two halves together while Orochimaru looks on with an odd smirk on his face. Then Tsunade will bite Karin, who makes another suggestive moaning scream for her first time with another woman, leading to Tsunade's halves fusing and healing up good as new. And the readers will be left confused, grossed out, and perhaps mildly aroused.



Unsure. I'm feeling kind of disturbed, but I'm sure this can grow on me.


----------



## The Big G (May 28, 2013)

Team 8 and 10 join Team 7 in an epic battle of EPICNESS 


And then Hinata stabs Sasuke in the back heheheheh


----------



## AoshiKun (May 28, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> I wish to see Sasuke's Susano'o wielding both Itachi's _Totsuka no Tsurugi_ and _Yata no Kagami_.
> 
> Please make it happen.


Plus his Enton orb?
Oh boy, that is overkill. 


BlinkST said:


> Rinnegan Sasuke


Who knows.
Kishimoto should explain the reason for Orochimaru, Kabuto and Obito want Sasuke _that_ much and as Naruto will receive more power-up, I wouldn't doubt that Sasuke will have some too.


----------



## Raventhal (May 28, 2013)

Dumbest thing about this if Itachi didn't end ET he could have just seal the real madara and Juubi.  But then again his powers are stupid in the first place.


----------



## RaptorRage (May 28, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Team 8 and 10 join Team 7 in an epic battle of EPICNESS
> 
> 
> And then Hinata stabs Sasuke in the back heheheheh



I'm expecting Karin might just blindside Sasuke in the middle of the battle actually. Not convinced she actually forgave him about the whole lightning through the chest thing.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I'd rather have a rinnegan Sauce any day of the week ...over a Rinnegan Nardo.....



Rinnegan Naruto has already been foreshadowed.


----------



## ch1p (May 28, 2013)

Yata mirror is the only treasure left, so I agree it's gonna show up eventually.


----------



## Raventhal (May 28, 2013)

It would be interesting if Sasuke bust out a Cursed Seal Susanoo.


----------



## Revolution (May 28, 2013)

RaptorRage said:


> I'm expecting Karin might just blindside Sasuke in the middle of the battle actually. Not convinced she actually forgave him about the whole lightning through the chest thing.



I just know this will play a part in the near future and I predicted it a while ago only to be told "that would ruin her character".


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> I wish to see Sasuke's Susano'o wielding both Itachi's _Totsuka no Tsurugi_ and _Yata no Kagami_.
> 
> Please make it happen.




Not me I just want these two plot devices to go away...I also want Sasuke's to stay distinct from Itachi's...


----------



## Abz (May 28, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Rinnegan Naruto has already been foreshadowed.





Bruce.....don't.... 

I'd rather not argue this....

prey tell where it's foreshadowed because i can't remember


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2013)

Naymles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe he means the scene where juubi sees rs in naruto but i never saw that as forshadowing for naruto to receive rinnegan..​


----------



## Cord (May 28, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Plus his Enton orb?
> Oh boy, that is overkill.



Sure. Especially the Yata. I don't believe that its full potential was really displayed. It had a lot of hype surrounding its name yet we've only seen it deflected Sasuke's explosives.

It's not impossible. Considering that Sasuke now has Itachi's eyes, he might've also inherited those ethereal weapons. (Which I hope he really did).


----------



## Raventhal (May 28, 2013)

Cordelia said:


> Sure. Especially the Yata. I don't believe that its full potential was really displayed. It had a lot of hype surrounding its name yet we've only seen it deflected Sasuke's explosives.
> 
> It's not impossible. Considering that Sasuke now has Itachi's eyes, he might've also inherited those ethereal weapons. (Which I hope he really did).



Yes, so Sasuke when he gets rejected at being Hokage can stab the ground and seal the whole planet placing everyone in genjutsu.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 28, 2013)

Chapter 632: Enter: Haruno Sakura

*Spoiler*: __ 



Naruto: Ready *looks at Sasuke and Sakura* *activates BM*
Sasuke: ... *activates EMS*
Sakura: Yes! *puts hands together like Hashi* Senpou Mokuton *trees start growing around her*
Madara: ?! No way, that natural energy... who are you?!
Saskura: Haruno Sakura. Direct descendant of Senju Haruno.
Suigetsu: Haruno? That was in the scroll!
Naruto and Sasuke: ?!!
Sakura: What? 
Hashirama: Kids, you can talk later. You're our only chance!
Sakura: Follow me, everyone! Shannaro! 
Naruto: Hell yeah! Let's go Kurama!
Sasuke: *summons susano'o*
Minato: You've become strong Naruto.
Hiruzen: Don't leave me behind 'cause I'm old!
The rest of the alliance: Haaaaaa!!!!
(KABOOM! the Juubi is hit by everyone's attack. Then the dust clears)
Madara: How naive. 
Sakura: I'm not done yet! (grabs the Juubi's tail and throws the Juubi up in the air)
Madara: ?!
Hashirama: That girl... she is a better shinobi than me.
Sakura: Naruto, Sasuke-kun, let's finish this!
Naruto, Sasuke and Sakura: triple sealing formula! 
Juubi sealed.
Sakura: Now only you're left.
Madara: Impossible.
(change scene)
Orochimaru: They should be done by now, if I was correct about that girl. So what do you say?
???: I'll follow you for now. 

Note: What is Orochimaru plotting, now? And who is this mysterious man?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

Raventhal said:


> Yes, so Sasuke when he gets rejected at being Hokage can stab the ground and seal the whole planet placing everyone in genjutsu.


omg, Obito's and Madara's whole plan now sound so dumb...Obito should have just asked Itachi to stab the ground


----------



## dark ut (May 28, 2013)

time for talk no justu.


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

Damn we needed you this week Evil : (.


----------



## Grendel (May 28, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Chapter 632: Enter: Haruno Sakura
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




lol sounds legit....


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 28, 2013)

i predict team 7 goes to stop the juubi and madara slaps down there combine effort and says.

NO!


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2013)

i've been on a roll these last 2 weeks in predicting so i'm gonna go for something wild to break the streak.


*Spoiler*: __ 



yamato returns.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (May 28, 2013)

The chapter opens with Team 7 facing Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke use really flashy attacks to no effected at all.  Madara batters them aside, and mocks them.

Enter Sakura.  Using forbidden medical ninjutsu she developed while studying Kakuzu's body (Ninja Blood Needles), she sews herself, Naruto, and Sasuke into a freakish GREAT NINJA CENTIPEDE GOD.  This links their digestive systems, and chakra systems together with her as the moderating influence.

Sasuke tells Naruto that he can "feel your chakra inside me."  Naruto nods, feeling the same thing.  Karin and Hinata's heads explode with jealousy.  

Now, forming three seals at once, they're able to perform a super awesome ninja technique that leaves Madara without vital body-parts, such as his head.

The day is saved, and they enter into a weird group marriage that allows them to exist as an abomination.  Sakura realizes it too late, that she sewed them all in such a fashion that she will never get with anyone, EVER.


----------



## Axekick (May 28, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Sakura: I'm not done yet! (grabs the Juubi's tail and throws the Juubi up in the air)
> Madara: ?!
> Hashirama: That girl... she is a better shinobi than me.




Believe it!


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The chapter opens with Team 7 facing Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke use really flashy attacks to no effected at all.  Madara batters them aside, and mocks them.
> 
> Enter Sakura.  Using forbidden medical ninjutsu she developed while studying Kakuzu's body (Ninja Blood Needles), she sews herself, Naruto, and Sasuke into a freakish GREAT NINJA CENTIPEDE GOD.  This links their digestive systems, and chakra systems together with her as the moderating influence.
> 
> ...



No Sweet Lord Have Mercy. 

I lawled and cried.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The chapter opens with Team 7 facing Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke use really flashy attacks to no effected at all.  Madara batters them aside, and mocks them.
> 
> Enter Sakura.  Using forbidden medical ninjutsu she developed while studying Kakuzu's body (Ninja Blood Needles), she sews herself, Naruto, and Sasuke into a freakish GREAT NINJA CENTIPEDE GOD.  This links their digestive systems, and chakra systems together with her as the moderating influence.
> 
> ...


what the fuck did i just read


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2013)

completely real spoiler straight from kishi himself and translated to perfect english:

everyone realizes sasuke is the greatest hokage candidate so they vote him in as 6th hokage with kakashi as pseudo-sixth hokage to makesure the decisions sasuke makes aren't "you let rin die" level stupid.


----------



## MrTouchyFeely (May 28, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> Chapter 632: *Enter: Haruno Sakura*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...





The Space Cowboy said:


> The chapter opens with Team 7 facing Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke use really flashy attacks to no effected at all.  Madara batters them aside, and mocks them.
> 
> *Enter Sakura*.  Using forbidden medical ninjutsu she developed while studying Kakuzu's body (Ninja Blood Needles), she sews herself, Naruto, and Sasuke into a freakish GREAT NINJA CENTIPEDE GOD.  This links their digestive systems, and chakra systems together with her as the moderating influence.
> 
> ...





Sexual. Lots of entering sakura this week hm.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> The chapter opens with Team 7 facing Madara.  Naruto and Sasuke use really flashy attacks to no effected at all.  Madara batters them aside, and mocks them.
> 
> Enter Sakura.  Using forbidden medical ninjutsu she developed while studying Kakuzu's body (Ninja Blood Needles), she sews herself, Naruto, and Sasuke into a freakish GREAT NINJA CENTIPEDE GOD.  This links their digestive systems, and chakra systems together with her as the moderating influence.
> 
> ...



Sounds legit.


----------



## Raventhal (May 28, 2013)

Sasuke activates his Susanoo and bring gets the attention of Madara.  Madara: Izuna!?!?

Sasuke proceeds to TnJ Madara in a verbal confrontation about the future of villages. Hashirama Gahahaha's.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 28, 2013)

- Jyuubi breaks out
- Sakura hits the ground giving Naruto and Sasuke cover, they say her physical strength is higher than Tsunade's 
- Naruto and Sasuke do a team-up attack that surpasses any team-up attack in this manga that attacks Jyuubi. Their teamwork makes everyone else's look like a welfare case
- The Jyuubi and Madara, hell, everyone's surprised they end up doing this 
- Jyuubi is knocked back and everyone says they can feel Naruto's inner strength and Sasuke's inner strength and together they can stop Jyuubi if they go all out
- Last page is a double page spread of Naruto and Sasuke standing together with massive amounts of chakra surrounding them both


Bullshit Kishi chapter like always. Cheesy as hell and it shouldn't make any sense but you know he'd do something this stupid.


----------



## KevKev (May 28, 2013)

Chapter 632: Part I Team 7, 8, and 10 nostalgia


----------



## Kazeshini (May 28, 2013)

Sai stops the Juubi .


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Almost forgot about Sasuke. Hopefully he activates his Perfect Susanoo. Kishimoto better not waste a cliff hanger on it though.


----------



## Moeka (May 28, 2013)

Still expecting an orochimaru smirk somewhere~


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (May 28, 2013)

Something something something Team 7, something something Sakura being useless.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2013)

Rasen-BijuuDama, Amaterasu-PerfectSusanoo Arrow, Shiruken Kirin Barrage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

UzumakiMAAKU said:


> Something something something Team 7, something something Sakura being useless.



Haruno will make you eat those words.


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Rasen-BijuuDama, Amaterasu-PerfectSusanoo Arrow, Shiruken Kirin Barrage!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



and sakura?


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

Sai kills Sakura from behind, because he want to become the third member of Team7.
The last page with Rinnegan Sai's evil face.
What Sasuke and Naruto will do?


----------



## ZiharkXVI (May 28, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Sai kills Sakura from behind, because he want to become the third member of Team7.
> The last page with Rinnegan Sai's evil face.
> What Sasuke and Naruto will do?



"Finally lost the 3rd wheel.  How 'bout a brosome threesome?"


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 28, 2013)

Team 7 team up is off-paneled as we switch to kaka/obi only to switch back as kaka/obi dash at each other and Juubi transforms into it's final state (color pages) and the alliance being fucked. Obito coming out of kamui realm cliffhanger.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2013)

Madara will show you all the power of a true Rikudo!

I can lie no more! Madara is the almighty one! 4 Hokages? Hahahaha! Fear the power Uncle Nagato once wielded. The Rinnegan!!!!!!!


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Madara will show you all the power of a true Rikudo!
> 
> I can lie no more! Madara is the almighty one! 4 Hokages? Hahahaha! Fear the power Uncle Nagato once wielded. The Rinnegan!!!!!!!



I like your style. Rinnegan solos.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 28, 2013)

I'm hoping we see Sasuke bust out a PS. :amazed


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

naruto will throw a rasen-shuriken full of amaterasu


----------



## Garfield (May 28, 2013)

Rac said:


> and sakura?


...will show madara her boobs and Madara will be distracted with laughter and die from asphyxiation therefore, with the parting words, "Now I've seen EVERYTHING!"


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 28, 2013)

Trolololol


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2013)

Sai comes flying in?


----------



## Harbour (May 28, 2013)

Madara's shocked face.
-It cant be!
Next 15 pages of "The Heart".
Last page with Rinnegan Hashirama, Rinnegan Tobirama, Rinnegan Hiruzen, Rinnegan Minato.

jump preview for the next chapter
Hokage's used the Rinnegan. Will  Alliance awake the Rinnegan too?!


----------



## Magician (May 28, 2013)

Waiting to see Sakura's major uber power up.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Sasuke: "Naruto, it's time to combine. "
Naruto: "Alright. "

*Forms Perfect Kyuubi Susanoo Zord*

Sakura: "Well shit, I feel out of place. "


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Sai comes flying in?


he will, he will come flying in a hawk painting, only to have Sasuke showing him that he has real hawks


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he will, he will come flying in a hawk painting, only to have Sasuke showing him that he has real hawks



Damn, he was a replacement in every single way.....minus the power.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 28, 2013)

I am expecting Naruto to finally have his Juubi or RS related power up, please. Or at least have Naruto the remaining half of Kyuubi.

Like this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

/\ spoiler tags are your friend.

poor Sai


----------



## rac585 (May 28, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> he will, he will come flying in a hawk painting, only to have Sasuke showing him that he has real hawks



lol. that would be ice cold on kishi's part.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 28, 2013)

BD said:


> Waiting to see Sakura's major uber power up.



Waiting to drop this gif when it happens:


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

Amaterasu + Futon Rasengan must happen, this chapter.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Amaterasu + Futon Rasengan must happen, this chapter.


this is the thing that i have almost certain that will happen sooner or later


----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2013)

sakura proves herself worthy by showing how she has learned sage mode, unfortunately in a matter of seconds she absorbs way too much natural energy and turns to stone, naruto goes on a kakashi rampage (off-panel) as sasuke says "if i was hokage this would never happen"


----------



## Gabe (May 28, 2013)

Combination team 7 jutsu naruto uses frs sasuke uses Ameratsu and Sakura a kunai or something


----------



## ShadowReij (May 28, 2013)

Klue said:


> Amaterasu + Futon Rasengan must happen, this chapter.



Agreed. Amaterasu arrow + FRS = Hellish Nuke. 

Time to pay up Kishi.


----------



## Klue (May 28, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Agreed. Amaterasu arrow + FRS = Hellish Nuke.
> 
> Time to pay up Kishi.



Even the Juubi would succumb. :sanji


----------



## auem (May 28, 2013)

spoiler thread is still locked...mods are late to wake up...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 28, 2013)

am I the only one expecting something crazy to happen when Naruto and Sasuke combine powers?


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one expecting something crazy to happen when Naruto and Sasuke combine powers?



They will bond through their chakra?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> They will bond through their chakra?


i dont know but, what if what Rikudou left was supposed to be triggered by the fact that his two halfs were actually working together?


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Amaterasu + Futon Rasengan must happen, this chapter.



Naruto: Sasuke, let's combine our attacks! Use your strongest fire on my Fuuton Rasenshuriken!

Sasuke: ...Fine.

Naruto: FUUTON: RASENSHURIKEN!

Sasuke: AMATERASU!

(The black flames completely consume the Rasenshuriken, leaving nothing behind.)

Naruto: OH C'MON!


----------



## Big Bοss (May 29, 2013)

I predict Minato throwing some meteors up in this bitch.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Even the Juubi would succumb. :sanji


Let's not forget rapid fire Enton Magatama (spelling) with FRS. Start spamming you two. 


Jeαnne said:


> am I the only one expecting something crazy to happen when Naruto and Sasuke combine powers?



Yeah, Kyuubi Susanoo fusion. 

And I better see compressed PS Kishi.


----------



## Harbour (May 29, 2013)

full Kakashi-Obito chapter maybe?


----------



## Palpatine (May 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> full Kakashi-Obito chapter maybe?



I'd take this over a 'reformed team 7' chapter.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Let's not forget rapid fire Enton Magatama (spelling) with FRS. Start spamming you two.



Wait. What if Juubi used Preta Path?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Wait. What if Juubi used Preta Path?


it will need something like that


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> They will bond through their chakra?




Soon.


----------



## Gabe (May 29, 2013)

Madara uses devas abilities to clear the battlefield and make hashirama notice him


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Soon.


its coming


----------



## jgalt7 (May 29, 2013)

wtf.....

what if naruto + sasuke (body and eyes) = rikudo sennin?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Wait. What if Juubi used Preta Path?





Jeαnne said:


> it will need something like that



We're going to need Itachi's Totsuka Blade. Oh Kishi.....


----------



## C-Moon (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Soon.



If they had the Potara earrings, this would be NSFW.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Madara uses devas abilities to clear the battlefield and make hashirama notice him



Tengai Shinsei incoming.


----------



## Harbour (May 29, 2013)

When the two halfs of one works together, the Life created.
You know, more SasuNaru what  i mean.


----------



## Luftwaffles (May 29, 2013)

It's 11:13 p.m. and I have a test tomorrow at 7 a.m. 
Awaiting for spoilers.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

> ..Damn it, I don't care anymore, I'm gonna tell too many things (=spoilers), ok?
> Yes, a faceoff between Naruto and Sasuke is waiting as well.
> First of all 'beep!' come(/comes) back and because 'beep!',
> 'beep!' resurge(/s) from 'beep!'. And then the bijus gather together and 'beep' to 'beep(/win)!'.



"First of all, Sasuke comes back and because him and Naruto are working together/teaming up, Rikudou resurges from them."


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Soon.





Gabe said:


> Madara uses devas abilities to clear the battlefield and make hashirama notice him



He's waited a century for this moment, he can wait a few minutes.


----------



## Jak N Blak (May 29, 2013)

Juubi uses Soul Dragon on a continental scale.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Jak N Blak said:


> Juubi uses Soul Dragon on a continental scale.



Fūinjutsu: Chou Genryū Kyūfūjin


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2013)

3 hours from now and I will know what sakura is


----------



## Majin Lu (May 29, 2013)

I predict Orochimaru, Karin and Suigetsu will help the Gokage.

Sakura will have a seal on her back "Now it's your turn... to watch my back!!" and she will put her headband on her forehead. 

Maybe Naruto will recharge the Alliance again...


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

I saw over 200 people viewing the section so I assume there was a chapter 

What time does is it usually out?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I saw over 200 people viewing the section so I assume there was a chapter
> 
> What time does is it usually out?


people just cant wait for it this time


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

insane111 said:


> I saw over 200 people viewing the section so I assume there was a chapter
> 
> What time does is it usually out?



In one to four hours.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i dont know but, what if what Rikudou left was supposed to be triggered by the fact that his two halfs were actually working together?



That sounds possible. And many of the fans predictions have been proven right, so...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> 3 hours from now and I will know what sakura is


I think we know enough. 


insane111 said:


> I saw over 200 people viewing the section so I assume there was a chapter
> 
> What time does is it usually out?



Normally about 4 hrs from now. And I have no intention of staying up all night like last week.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> That sounds possible. And many of the fans predictions have been proven right, so...


i mainly think this because of that spoiler that Kishi left in the road to ninja DVD. He was talking about Naruto and Sasuke, and it was about something resurging because of their encounter.


The bijuus have yet to show what they are doing there, and Rikudou said that on that day they would see what true power is, and right after that Sasuke was shown questioning Naruto if he had forgotten what true strenght is, while thinking that true strenght was born from loneliness...so it might mean the opposite, the best way to represent this would be throught Naruto and Sasuke recovering their bond in the battlefield and the result being it triggering Rikudou's power to appear .


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 29, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Combination team 7 jutsu naruto uses frs sasuke uses Ameratsu and Sakura a kunai or something



Naruto combines his Rasenshuriken with Sasuke's Amaterasu, and then Sakura punches both towards Madara with her bare fist. She's protected by some special medical ninjutsu technique that she's also using to enhance her physical strength to new heights.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> 3 hours from now and I will know what sakura is



If that's true, I'd better just go sleep.


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Where are mah spoilers


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i mainly think this because of that spoiler that Kishi left in the road to ninja DVD. He was talking about Naruto and Sasuke, and it was about something resurging because of their encounter.
> 
> 
> The bijuus have yet to show what they are doing there, and Rikudou said that on that day they would see what true power is, and right after that Sasuke was shown questioning Naruto if he had forgotten what true strenght is, while thinking that true strenght was born from loneliness...so it might mean the opposite, the best way to represent this would be throught Naruto and Sasuke recovering their bond in the battlefield .



So they do this with the bijuu? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]xIanz-qGCtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Where are mah spoilers



No spoilas.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So they do this with the bijuu?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


EXACLY 

i was thinking exacly about sonic and shadow here


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 29, 2013)

Sakura...i wait for you 
don't make me sad about your _Real Power_
at least you have to surpass Lady Tsunade's Byakugou


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

Sakura's real power is crying for Naruto to save Sasuke


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> EXACLY
> 
> i was thinking exacly about sonic and shadow here



Oh wait there was third person here right? Do I honestly have to search for the 06' clip I'd rather pretend it doesn't exist.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/


                          ?




ShadowReij said:


> Oh wait there was third person here right? Do I honestly have to search for the 06' clip I'd rather pretend it doesn't exist.



forget silver 


Naruto = Sonic
Sasuke = Shadow
Chaos emeralds = bijuus
Maria = Itachi


----------



## calimike (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/



That lame link  spoiler will be out soon


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/




attack


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> ?



...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> ...


i gunna kill you


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/



I remember doing that a year ago and a mod raged at us 

Well then like 10 people were doing it at once


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

almost every week somebody play smart alec with this type of thing..


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> http://narutoverse.org/Naruto/510/11/


Luckily, I'm easily going right now. 

Can't say about the rest though. 


Jeαnne said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh I know what Obito and the Zetsus are.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Luckily, I'm easily going right now.
> 
> Can't say about the rest though.
> 
> Ooooh I know what Obito and the Zetsus are.


lets hope Sasuke wont go Shadow on us in this fight


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i gunna kill you



You don't have it in you, Jeanne. 

You know it. 



ShadowReij said:


> Luckily, I'm easily going right now.
> 
> Can't say about the rest though.



Wrong. You're my meat shield.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> You don't have it in you.
> 
> You know it's true, Jeanne.
> 
> ...


 


lets hope the mods dont either


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> lets hope Sasuke wont go Shadow on us in this fight


Oh he lives in the end so Sasuke will be just fine. In fact that's a perfect ending for Sasuke. 

Sasuke: "Good bye forever....Sasuke Uchiha. "


Luiz said:


> You don't have it in you, Jeanne.
> 
> You know it.
> 
> ...



Don't mistake my kindness for mercy.


----------



## Mansali (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto need to have a baby ASAP so that both their DNA can mold into the next Sage.


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2013)

I predict we go right back to Kakashi and Obito.


----------



## rscl (May 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict we go right back to Kakashi and Obito.



knowing kishi, very very likely


*Spoiler*: __ 



btw is that you in the av/sig, very curious?


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict we go right back to Kakashi and Obito.



I was just gonna say this.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict we go right back to Kakashi and Obito.



There's a very good chance of this happening. A whole chapter went by without them...


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

Though there's not much left to do with Kakashi and Obito. They already made their speeches and their powers are very well defined by this point.

I suspect that we won't see them again in a major way until the Juubi and Madara are defeated.


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 29, 2013)

I predict Minato doesn't do anything, so shit chapter.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Though there's not much left to do with Kakashi and Obito. They already made their speeches and their powers are very well defined by this point.
> 
> I suspect that we won't see them again in a major way until the Juubi and Madara are defeated.



Pretty much. 

The sole reason they're in that dimension is to really so they're protected from a plot standpoint.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2013)

Madara and Hashirama leave to fight in privacy


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict we go right back to Kakashi and Obito.



Predict the worst possible outcome, and hope that you're wrong.

Good job.


----------



## Csdabest (May 29, 2013)

I predict slow chapter with ass pulls and pairing war


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

That was fast. Someone translate please.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Google Translation said:
			
		

> Sync members to confront and to accept the ten tail Sasuke whatsoever saying and kettle
> 
> 
> Ten tail to trigger the tail beast ball in the barrier also subject to damage yourself in the barrier in
> ...



WTF!?!


----------



## C-Moon (May 29, 2013)

"Art of White Australia"
:rofl


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (May 29, 2013)

...any idea what the spoiler said?


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Art of White Australia sounds like awesome jutsu


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

dont understand from the google translation.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> ...any idea what the spoiler said?



No freaking idea.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

So, Sakura over the three years stored some haxxx ability and is now using it. Apparently Shizune couldn't do this......but it's Shizune.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2013)

Art of White Australia


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

"art of White Australia" 

So Sakura uses a move that takes three years of chakra accumulation, a move that not even Shizune could master.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Juubi shoots Bijudama inside the barrier, I don't know if the barrier gets destroyed but Juubi takes some damage I think. The rest of the google trans is impossible to decipher


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

lol google translate.

looks like the juubi fires off some attack that hurts itself in the barrier lol.

and who was laughing.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> So, Sakura over the three years stored some haxxx abiility and is now using it. Apparently Shizune couldn't do this......but it's Shizune.



BS if it's better than Tsunade's abilities.


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2013)

I swear.  As soon as I get a band together, I will call us "Art of White Australia"



And I knew it.  Naruto laughs with the Juubi because Naruto communicates with the Juubi and finds out a way to tame and free it (maybe not this chapter, but many after).


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2013)

Sounds legit so far.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

It appears the whole script is Sakura centric.

Go Sakura.


----------



## Abanikochan (May 29, 2013)

White Australian Art Mode FTW!


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Former Obd Lurker. said:


> Sounds legit so far.



Madara continues to do nothing.

Legit indeed.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Does that say Madara becomes the good guy to help the guy with the alter ego? 

Oh God. HashiMada team-up.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

i get the vibe that so Sakura stored her chakra for three years...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

i feel like i smoke something after reading the google translation


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

auem said:


> i get the vibe that so Sakura stored her chakra for three years...



Yes, that's what it says.......


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

This spoiler talks about Australia a lot according to Babelfish.


----------



## C-Moon (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> i feel like i smoke something after reading the google translation



[YOUTUBE]Rl-rcmNLv8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> "Art of White Australia"
> :rofl


the battlefield gets invaded by weird wild animals, seems legit


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2013)

Sync members to confront and to accept the ten tail Sasuke whatsoever saying and kettle


Ten tail to trigger the tail beast ball in the barrier also subject to damage yourself in the barrier in
Say and make a hole for everyone to assault bay opens the barrier from four directions tree 遁分 only

Madara says'll do good before arrival of cod in the alter ego and is ready also to wait for that body to come
Tail beast ambush bear the union to make a cup of alter ego of the human type
Sakura Sasuke laugh freaked out Naruto affectation to the power of annihilation too ten tail alter ego to use the art of White Australia
Art of White Australia seems could not even Shizune art that can be by continuously accumulating your chakra of certain three years
Sakura tail beast tries to attack with a chance Sakura to indulge in thought that he finally catch up was also blocked off guard at the same time Sasuke Naruto
Decided to fight in three back-to-back

It is crazy Hashori but looks like this

still makes more sense than sasuke wanting to be hokage or "because you let rin die"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> BS if it's better than Tsunade's abilities.



I have a better question what's with the Sasuke Sakura maniacal laughter that freaks out Naruto.

I'm seeing the word "affection" but I'm not saying shit.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Does that say Madara becomes the good guy to help the guy with the alter ego?
> 
> Oh God. HashiMada team-up.



Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.
Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.
Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.

Neva gonna it. WOOT, WOOT, WOOT, WOOT.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

That's Byakugou the OT is talking about


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Sakura's been storing chakra for 3 years to unless a jutsu that Shizune can't even do? 

Give me a fucking break.

That bitch has been in so many situations where she's needed something like this and now apparently she's using it? 

Give me a break. This manga is fucking done.


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

'Art of White Australia'? FUCKING LOL  

I'm a white Australian, and even I think that's fucking racist

Kishi


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Well... at least we know it's not a Kakashi/Obito chapter.


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Sakura uses Byakugō no Jutsu. It's in the text.


Tsunade jutsu is : 百豪の術 

Sakura jutsu is : 白豪の術

May bad, first Japanese symbol is wrong.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Art of White Australia sounds like Byakugou...I knew it.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Google Translation said:
			
		

> Himself I was saying glanced towards the minute Sakura do not need to Wakazukuri is maybe strong
> I was going can just go to that accumulated barely crest began to float in the amount of Sakura suddenly after



The rest.......


----------



## Csdabest (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke stop laughing with the pink hair chick and give us FEATS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

GET READY FOR THE TROLL OF ALL TROLLS.

Is Sasuke laughing at Sakura? .


----------



## Maracunator (May 29, 2013)

It's Sakura centric, for what I can make out, she uses Byakugou jutsu with chakra she stored for 3 years, and... sage mode?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> Sakura uses Byakugō no Jutsu. It's in the text.



Show me.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been storing chakra for 3 years to unless a jutsu that Shizune can't even do?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.



Nothing farfetch'd about that. Tsunade has stored chakra in her forehead for many years.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> It's Sakura centric, for what I can make out, she uses Byakugou jutsu with chakra she stored for 3 years, and... *sage mode*?



Don't say that, seriously.


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> That's Byakugou the OT is talking about



Now that makes sense.

At least the "Byaku = White" part. Not so sure about the "Australia" part. Probably Google Translate failing as usual.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

^ Nope. I checked Jisho.org and that Kanji definitely means Australia...  It also means "overpowering" though.



Klue said:


> Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.
> Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.
> Never gonna get it, neva gonna' get it.
> 
> Neva gonna it. WOOT, WOOT, WOOT, WOOT.



According to Kanji dictionary, "alter ego" also mean's duty to a person.

Madara feels he has a duty to protect his Hashi?


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

Someone said this earlier, but I'm guessing the seal is on her back. I'm also going to hope that Hashirama sees the move and relates it to his ability while asking Sakura where she learned it.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

It makes complete sense that it's byakugo.


----------



## ueharakk (May 29, 2013)

Cjones said:


> "art of White Australia"
> 
> So Sakura uses a move that takes three years of chakra accumulation, a move that not even Shizune could master.



holy crap, a move that not even *Shizune* could master!?


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

If Sakura's technique needs to store chakra for 3 years, wouldn't it be something related to this technique Tsunade created:
Shizune
Shizune


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Edit: I got it wrong, my bad.


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> It's Sakura centric, for what I can make out, she uses Byakugou jutsu with chakra she stored for 3 years, and... sage mode?



Naruto could be the one using sage mode. In fact he should be, since it only takes him a few seconds to enter it usually.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Sakura didn't disappoint I see


----------



## Nakson (May 29, 2013)

Question: where is Orochimaru? He was missing in the last chapter.

Orochimaru may yet betray all


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

I don't think we're seeing Obito nor Kakashi till maybe the end of the volume or maybe toward's its end. They are likely fighting in Kamuiland.

Sage Mode...Shikkotsurin?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Nothing farfetch'd about that. Tsunade has stored chakra in her forehead for many years.



I'm talking about the fact she just randomly uses it here after all the shit she's been through in this series. It's ridiculous.


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

Maybe it has something to do with snow? ;o
In any case, I hope it looks wonderful at least~


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> It's Sakura centric, for what I can make out, she uses Byakugou jutsu with chakra she stored for 3 years, and... *sage mode*?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

if Sasuke really laughs...o.O


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> Nothing farfetch'd about that. Tsunade has stored chakra in her forehead for many years.



It's random.


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> holy crap, a move that not even *Shizune* could master!?



Shizune doesn't seem to have been able to master super-strength, either.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke really laughs...o.O



too weird.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Well, this is good. If Sakura is going to want a serious position in this fight, she's going to need instant healing.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Guys.... It's google translate


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> if Sasuke really laughs...o.O



I can't even begin to imagine a joke capable of tearing lawls out of Sasuke.


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2013)

ueharakk said:


> holy crap, a move that not even *Shizune* could master!?



WHATT?? but shizune is like Top tier, if she couldn't master it then no one bar rikudo could master it


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Weird spoiler 

And if Kishi offpanels Obito's TnJ or defeat...


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> Guys.... It's google translate



So?

Let us enjoy ourselves. Nothing else to discuss.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> I can't even begin to imagine a joke capable of tearing lawls out of Sasuke.


i guess its the fact that Sakura wasnt useless all along


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

I guess Team 7 does laugh together again...


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been storing chakra for 3 years to unless a jutsu that Shizune can't even do?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.
> 
> ...



When?
Even if Sakura started to store his chakra the day he first started his training with Tsunade, she would have only finished to store the chakra a few months ago in manga time, after fighting Sasori and meeting Sasuke, etc.

And in the war or Pain's invasion, any jutsu that only helps her wouldn't have been useful for a medic that isn't fighting.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Weird spoiler
> 
> And if Kishi offpanels Obito's TnJ or defeat...



Chapter long Flashback TnJ.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Sage Mode? I thought we were just kidding?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Now can we all agree that Sakura ain't weak no more.....or useless....  ....

i bet there's a few of you who are beginning to regret giving her a 1 in that massacre of a poll thread


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke needs to not laugh tho. That shit was creepy as hell last time.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> I can't even begin to imagine a joke capable of tearing lawls out of Sasuke.



"Sakura is Kage level"


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> I can't even begin to imagine a joke capable of tearing lawls out of Sasuke.



From the garbage google is giving out it sounds like the Juubi is causing those two to act a little cookoo.


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> Weird spoiler
> 
> And if Kishi offpanels Obito's TnJ or defeat...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

so the sage mode of shikkotsurin is coming in near future...


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Marsala said:


> Speak for yourself. I always thought that she was Jounin level at minimum and approaching Tsunade (but unfortunately faaaaaaaaaaaaar behind Naruto and Sasuke who both won the power lottery).



Low jounin level at best, but the point still stands. I hadn't even believed she could fight on par with Kakashi, must less a Sanin.

Still, it's not confirmed, but....


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 29, 2013)

Revy said:


> I predict we go right back to Itachi massacring the Uchiha for the 10th time .



Fixed. >_>


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Jad said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> From the garbage google is giving out it sounds like the Juubi is causing those two to act a little cookoo.


lmfao


----------



## ZiBi21 (May 29, 2013)

well but its only a skill that she can use once 3years since she needs this much time to store the chakra... so its not that much of a powerup


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> I guess Team 7 does laugh together again...



Nice timing 

Jad


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> So?
> 
> Let us enjoy ourselves. Nothing else to discuss.



Fine... 

The white australia thing is weirdest stuff I heard from google in years.


----------



## Marsala (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Low jounin level at best, but the point still stands. I hadn't even believed she could fight on par with Kakashi, must less a Sanin.
> 
> Still, it's not confirmed, but....



Kakashi is equal or above the Sannin now that he has mastered his Kamui, though...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Sasuke needs to not laugh tho. That shit was creepy as hell last time.



No what the anime did with his laugh was creepy.....and hilarious.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

My worst fear is about to come true.

KakaObi will make a big entranceto battlefield then we'll have flashbacks about what happened.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> "Sakura is Kage level"



Nope. This serious business.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Sauce and a kettle.....
by the looks of it he just can't wait to have a cuppa tea, so he's getting all giddy about it because he's so excited


----------



## Maracunator (May 29, 2013)

*reads second spoiler*

Now Sakura is sporting a crest in her forehead.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> My worst fear is about to come true.
> 
> KakaObi will make a big entranceto battlefield then we'll have flashbacks about what happened.



I swear if Obito is actually TnJ'd by Kakashi offpanel in few chapters.... Goddamnit Kishi


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

This is what I got: the Juubi shoots a bijuudama and transforms into human mode, some stuff about Mokuton bunshin and other byplay between Madara and Hashirama, Naruto entering Bijuumode, Sasuke laughing and Sakura pulling off Byakugou and it ends with some sort of overlay of new and old Sannin


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been storing chakra for 3 years to unless a jutsu that Shizune can't even do?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.
> 
> ...


You know KN I never thought I see you join the dark side of being disappointed in Kishi and the manga. But welcome to the other side 

Anyway thank goodness I stopped taking this manga seriously.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Low jounin level at best, but the point still stands. I hadn't even believed she could fight on par with Kakashi, must less a Sanin.
> 
> Still, it's not confirmed, but....


ever since Chiyo hag told that Sakura will surpass Tsunade,it was guaranteed that such day would come...


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

An interesting to note that Byakogou also translates to White Hair

White Austria vs White hair


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> *reads second spoiler*
> 
> Now Sakura is sporting a crest in her forehead.



As the one she has of her clan's...which is kinda-ish similar to Hashirama's in Sage Mode?


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2013)

just a matter of time before we learn that sakura learned secret jutsu inside itachi's tsukiyomi over the timeskip and how she knew of the truth of itachi long before anyone else.

that's why sasuke laughs like "nii-san you ever thought this far?? all hail king nii-san"


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> No what the anime did with his laugh was creepy.....and hilarious.



Sasuke following limping Danzo with that 8D smile was really funny.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> This is what I got the *Juubi shoots a bijuudama and transforms into human mode*, some stuff about Mokuton bunshin, Naruto entering Bijuumode, Sasuke laughing and Sakura pulling off Byakugou and it ends with some sort of overlay of new and old Sannin



Juubi humanoid form?! 100000% confirmed FV


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

auem said:


> ever since Chiyo hag told that Sakura will surpass Tsunade,it was guaranteed that such day would come...



No snap.

But without the proper development, her ascension is nonsense.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

Also doubt Obito's gonna be TnJ off-panel or something like that. Not counting with it. Nor Madara or Orochimaru being through that.


----------



## Maracunator (May 29, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> As the one she has of her clan's...which is kinda-ish similar to Hashirama's in Sage Mode?



Can't figure if there is a description, but since the term can also mean "coat of arms", it could very well be the same, and in case it is, sage mode confirmed for her.


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Sakura new technique is becoming an Australian citizen.

I can see the politicians now. "We don't want the boat people and Sakura!"


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> This is what I got: the Juubi shoots a bijuudama and transforms into human mode, some stuff about Mokuton bunshin and other byplay between Madara and Hashirama, Naruto entering Bijuumode, Sasuke laughing and Sakura pulling off Byakugou and it ends with some sort of overlay of new and old Sannin



sasuke laughing?what is wrong with kishi?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> *I swear if Obito is actually TnJ'd by Kakashi offpanel in few chapters*.... Goddamnit Kishi



Knowing kishi maybe...

but there's a lot of people who don't want the team up to happen...
the comments on my latest drawing proves a lot....

EVEN though it's BLATANTLY obvious it's going to happen


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

Still no Gokage.


----------



## Brian (May 29, 2013)

Sakura got trolled


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Madara goes to protect Hashirama.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Lol, Sakura thinks she managed to catch up.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

OH YEAH.

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Oh Sakura.....

This week Telegrams will be hilarious


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Wow this chapter really does seem insanely rushed.

This manga will end in like a month.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Juubi creates human clones?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

I see team 7. Woot.

On the other hand, from the spoiler provider we have a rushed chapter again? Meh Kishi, meh


----------



## BlinkST (May 29, 2013)

Rinnegan is shit


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Sakura thinks she caught up with Naruto and Sasuke and then immediately they have to protect her


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

Manga needs more rock lee and Gai


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Still no Gokage.


They're old news before the might of Sakura.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sakura thinks she caught up with Naruto and Sasuke and then immediately they have to protect her



Lol, Kishi didn't let me down.


----------



## ParkerRobbins (May 29, 2013)

This sounds really stupid.


----------



## BlinkST (May 29, 2013)

In b4 Sasuke says Juubi has Mangekyo Sharingan


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> No snap.
> 
> But without the proper development, her ascension is nonsense.



'proper development'...?!..in part II Naruto....??!..you are too experienced to know better than that Klue...


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 29, 2013)

Those spoilers.  WTH is going on in this chapter?


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2013)

Maracunator said:


> *reads second spoiler*
> 
> Now Sakura is sporting a crest in her forehead.



This was already pointed out in the previous chapter when she was healing Naruto.  It was there since 631.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> Fine...
> 
> The white australia thing is weirdest stuff I heard from google in years.


Long live white austrailia. 


Maracunator said:


> *reads second spoiler*
> 
> Now Sakura is sporting a crest in her forehead.


Tsunade's mark?


bearzerger said:


> This is what I got: the Juubi shoots a bijuudama and transforms into human mode, some stuff about Mokuton bunshin and other byplay between Madara and Hashirama, Naruto entering Bijuumode, Sasuke laughing and Sakura pulling off Byakugou and it ends with some sort of overlay of new and old Sannin


So Juubi has achieved his final form, and why is Sasuke laughing?


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> As the one she has of her clan's...which is kinda-ish similar to Hashirama's in Sage Mode?


Oh shit, here it comes. 


Haruka Katana said:


> Sasuke following limping Danzo with that 8D smile was really funny.



If there was every, you're going to get raped moment it was that.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

_"They finish their preparations, but *Madara?s clone appears before them. Let?s do it,* he says, and he tells them to wait till his real body arrives."_​

HE IS FUCKING EAGER 




- and what is this... 'waiting for his REAL body to arrive..'

it sound baadd :S


----------



## eyeknockout (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol, Sakura thinks she managed to catch up.



^ it's for this exact reason that i will always laugh at her character. she learns one technique, kills some fodder and all of a sudden she can compete with 2 guys who can eradicate mountains or create tsunami's of supa hot fire


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

I wanted to see Kangaroo Sage Mode.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Juubi creates human clones?


It is the progenitor of all things, after all

Its well within its boundaries power-wise, though its just a cheap way for the heroes to have mooks to tear through and look cool.


----------



## Hossaim (May 29, 2013)

I predict the stomping of whatever might remain of Sasuke's character into the ground


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Wander how Sakura wipes out all the Juubi clones.


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2013)

> The spoiler provider seems to feel that the chapter felt a bit rushed.


After what we've seen in last chapter, "You don't say!" seems about right. Well I for one am glad.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Sakura's been storing chakra for 3 years to unless a jutsu that Shizune can't even do?
> 
> Give me a fucking break.
> 
> ...


I second this motion 



bearzerger said:


> it ends with some sort of overlay of new and old Sannin



I was genuinely excited for such an event for quite a long time..

But this..


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2013)

Still no Orochimaru.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sakura thinks she caught up with Naruto and Sasuke and then immediately they have to protect her


Kishi just had to do it, didnt he?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2013)

Awesome maybe Juubi creates humans like Father did in the final fight of FMA


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> They're old news before the might of Sakura.



Indeed. Sakura even solo'd.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Kishimoto never fails to deliver lulz 

At this point it's obvious he wants to draw Sasuke vs Naruto so he's rushing it.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

what does madara mean by saying to wait till his real body arrives.
this Madara was a clone all along?


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

According to the spoiler translation Kishi's troll this week is that apparently the Madara we've been seeing all this time was a clone.



Hydro Spiral said:


> I was genuinely excited for such an event for quite a long time..
> 
> But this..



You should trust Koohinin's translation more. I was just guessing based on the word Sannin.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

Yeah me too Jad.

Wanna see pics already. I doubt the Juubi's human clones means it reached it's final stage. The spoiler would say it.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Cjones said:


> Indeed. Sakura even solo'd.



They were probably White Zetsu level.


----------



## Shattering (May 29, 2013)

Wait wait wait, Could it be that Madara was a mokuton bunshin all this time? if he has to wait for his real body...


----------



## Csdabest (May 29, 2013)

MADARA YOUR FIGHTING FOR THE WRONG SIDE!!!! *Facepalms* its like when a kid is running a touchdown pass to the wrong end of the field.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2013)

AHAHAHAHAHA OH MAN

We are reaching new levels of shittiness never before thought possible.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> According to the spoiler translation Kishi's troll this week is that apparently the Madara we've been seeing all this time was a clone.



WTF!?! :sanji


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Shattering said:


> Wait wait wait, Could it be that Madara was a mokuton bunshin all this time? if he has to wait for his real body...



that means that this Madara who fought with Tobi was a clone?what a troll.
but he was cut in half by Lee.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Once again, Sasuke still thinks he's better than Naruto.


----------



## Overhaul (May 29, 2013)

Madara put his real body on layaway. He should be getting it soon.


----------



## Csdabest (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> WTF!?! :sanji



My thoughts exactly unless he means Obito ressurecting him.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke acting like part 1 sasuke all of a sudden doesn't make sense either.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

How lulz would it be if Madara's Edo Wood Clone used Rinne Tensei to revive Madara?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> According to the spoiler translation Kishi's troll this week is that apparently the Madara we've been seeing all this time was a clone.
> 
> 
> 
> You should trust Koohinin's translation more. I was just guessing based on the word Sannin.



Are you shitting me? Where's the real one? Aw fuck.


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2013)

Oh well, Sakura still did something useful even with the sexist DID thing at the end. I can live with that.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 29, 2013)

I don't like all this rushed business. After spending months complaining about how slow everything was....


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Madara's version of Datclone? Madara gets a SECOND entrance to the same battle? For fuck's sake Kishi, this is just beyond ridiculous...


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

run Sakura run...

i hope she will have more feat...


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Madara is talking about Obito maybe? :sanji


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Madara's taking his talents to South Beach. 

Sakura being trolled is funny but the whole Naruto/Sasuke protecting Sakura thing is flatout disgusting. I swear it feels like I've missed 50 chapters between last week's and this week's chapter judging Sasuke's actions. As for her jutsu that's ridiculous. Taking 3 years to do, give me a damn break that was random. So apparently when you've reached 3 years you can do it? Come on now Kishi you can do better than this. 



Lelouch71 said:


> You know KN I never thought I see you join the dark side of being disappointed in Kishi and the manga. But welcome to the other side
> 
> Anyway thank goodness I stopped taking this manga seriously.



Yeah I'm literally feeling nothing towards this manga like before. It's going to take 3 miracles to fix this but unfortunately knowing Kishi I know it won't happen. He can't save this. It's done. Now it's just "there".


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2013)

> Naruto trembles from exhaustion while Sasuke smiles at him smugly.



  Sasuke wants Naruto dead so he does not have to compete for Hokage position (so he arrogantly thinks)


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> They were probably White Zetsu level.



Everyone needs to start somewhere.


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

I made a point about Madara's clones being able to regenerate.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

I take it the color pages for the chapter are based on Sakura using Byakugou/Sage Mode?

Hope so. We'll get to see her canon colors for it.

But I also wanted to see Sage Hashirama and KCM Minato in color.

I bet Byakugou/Sage Sakura will make it for the volume cover of these chapters.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Scratch what I said about Sasuke's smile. Juubi biggest creep : /.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Madara's version of Datclone? Madara gets a SECOND entrance to the same battle? For fuck's sake Kishi, this is just beyond ridiculous...



Madara's Datclone > Naruto's.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2013)

Jubbi better have a human form.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Madara had his real body on reserve for fun time with Hashirama, I guess.



OMG.

Maybe Tobi is Madara after all????


----------



## Mephissto (May 29, 2013)

I doubt Madara was a clone. I think the spoiler isn't accurate maybe?

How did his clone regenerate with Edo tensei?
There is no way. It also looked like ET regenerating.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Madara is talking about Obito maybe? :sanji


i just hope that he is not talking about Sasuke ~.~, because we have yet to know why Obito even did it all with Sasuke in the first place, and if Madara is supposed to be rinne tensei'd, his original body would look so old, i dont know.


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Man, wander what Jutsu she uses? Because Tsunade doesn't use conventional ninjutsu.

Perhaps Sakura just punches the ground, lifts up a huge slab, and throws at the clones. Sort of how like Jirobo did against the rookies,


----------



## DemonBorn4569 (May 29, 2013)

Hossaim said:


> I predict the stomping of whatever might remain of Sasuke's character into the ground



That happened waaaaaay back when he decided to go full potato.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Madara had his real body on reserve for fun time with Hashirama, I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the drama begins


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's Datclone > Naruto's.



Don't you dare go there, mister


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> According to the spoiler translation Kishi's troll this week is that *apparently the Madara we've been seeing all this time was a clone.*





YOU CAN NOT BE SERIOUS......



seriously ??????>>>!!!!!!!


What has he been doing.......????

WALKING THE WHOLE WAY???????


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sakura thinks she caught up with Naruto and Sasuke and then immediately they have to protect her



When Danzou was talking the difference between heaven and earth, he was talking about the diffence between Sakura in comparision to Naruto and Sasuke, that is heaven and earth.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

I thought Obito would be the one who did the "my real body is not ready " thing.


----------



## TasteTheDifference (May 29, 2013)

Not really surprised that Madara is a clone

He's been pretty ineffectual since his arrival at the battlefield for someone Kishimoto described as invincible


----------



## calimike (May 29, 2013)

It seem chapter is bit rushed?  Is Mario next yet?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Sasuke acting like part 1 sasuke all of a sudden doesn't make sense either.


That plus Sakura needing protection just in the chapter that she should shine 

Kishimoto really want to surpass Kubo...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Ender Wiggin said:


> I don't like all this rushed business. After spending months complaining about how slow everything was....



I'm fine if he wants to rush but this rush is just totally a clusterfuck, slam the goddamn breaks already kishi.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> I doubt Madara was a clone. I think the spoiler isn't accurate maybe?
> 
> How did his clone regenerate with Edo tensei?
> There is no way. It also looked like ET regenerating.



When were you under the impression that Edo Clones won't regenerate? :ho


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Sasuke acting like part 1 sasuke all of a sudden doesn't make sense either.



I don't think a person's skill at doing something can actually decrease.

Kishimoto just... genuinely doesn't care anymore at this point, and just wants to get done with Naruto.


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

This madara thingie is confusing me ;s
inb4 this "good" sasuke is actually madara in disguise =.=


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> That plus Sakura needing protection just in the chapter that she should shinny
> 
> Kishimoto really want to surpass Kubo...



lets just hope the spoiler is not accurate and wait for the chapter.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

i guess the Madara who fought Kages are read edo and he sent a clone to Obito which we have seen so far....but it makes no sense....Kages were resurrected and they appeared from Konoha before Madara moved from one field to another...


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2013)

This means the Gokage got whooped by a clone


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Wait what's the color page?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> This means the Gokage got whooped by a clone


if this is the case


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> When were you under the impression that Edo Clones won't regenerate? :ho


So then what the fuck was the use of the army of a million zetsus? Madara with his infinite chakra could just have made a million indestructible clones and gotten done with the war since the beginning when Naruto wasn't around already. This is just bullshit and you know it


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> This means the Gokage got whooped by a clone



Greatest Datclone ever.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2013)

This manga....


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2013)

Please let that mads clone be true.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> lets just hope the spoiler is not accurate and wait for the chapter.



by the way,is it from T...?


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke protect Sakura 

And I think Madara means him being revived and becoming JJ.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Gilgamesh said:


> This means the Gokage got whooped by a clone



oh the humiliation 



or that was the real body....and he sent the clone....


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> lets just hope the spoiler is not accurate and wait for the chapter.


it isnt confirmed so?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

I think Madara's comment is about being resurrected and becoming a jinchūriki.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

adee said:


> So then what the fuck was the use of the army of a million zetsus? Madara with his infinite chakra could just have made a million indestructible clones and gotten done with the war since the beginning when Naruto wasn't around already. This is just bullshit and you know it



When were you under the impression that Madara was taking things seriously?


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

auem said:


> by the way,is it from T...?



yes its him.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

I feel ashamed for thinking Madara would stain his own hands with lowly peasants.


----------



## Mephissto (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> When were you under the impression that Edo Clones won't regenerate? :ho



Why should they?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

The greatest clash of all time:

Naruto's datclone vs. Madara's datclone


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Madara's Datclone > Naruto's.


Oh yeah. 


Jeαnne said:


> i just hope that he is not talking about Sasuke ~.~, because we have yet to know why Obito even did it all with Sasuke in the first place, and if Madara is supposed to be rinne tensei'd, his original body would look so old, i dont know.


In before Sasuke vs Madara = Zero vs Omega. 


JuubiSage said:


> Don't you dare go there, mister


Search your feelings, you know it's true. 


Naymles said:


> YOU CAN NOT BE SERIOUS......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Like Uchiha do, they get lost.


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the Gokage fought the real Madara.


----------



## KyubiiMode (May 29, 2013)

_Real Body_ may refer to Juubi, not madara?
but if Real Body means Madara was cloned, kishi is Perfect troller  

kishi's face


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> Why should they?


Mokuton clones use cells from the body, so if a zombie uses the technique, the clone should be part zombie.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

So... am I to believe that Madara just dropped the Moon Eye plan, out of nowhere?


----------



## CA182 (May 29, 2013)

KevKev said:


> Wait what's the color page?



Colour page is Sakura pwning Madara's clone...



Nah it's probably just a cover with Sasuke pulling some horrible colgate _smirk._


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> Why should they?



Not absolutely sure, but I think it's possible. Wood Clones surpass Shadow Clones - they're living clones created from the user's cells.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think Madara's comment is about being resurrected and becoming a jinchūriki.


i think the same.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

people should rep Kohiinin...he/she is lacking...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> I feel ashamed for thinking Madara would stain his own hands with lowly peasants.



Lowly ninja peasants.
Madara Master Race.


----------



## Rose (May 29, 2013)

This is painful to read.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

most likely the clone is the one that arrived at the battlefield to help obito.
the one who fought the kages has to be the real one.


----------



## Sango-chan (May 29, 2013)

Oh god now I'm confused........     Way to go Kish......Way.to.go..


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 29, 2013)

i read the spoiler thread...looks like Sakura finally gonna kick some asses

or 

i read wrong


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So... am I to believe that Madara just dropped the Moon Eye plan, out of nowhere?



He was never into it as much as Obito anyway...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

There's no one who gives less of a fuck than Kishimoto right now.


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

With how rushed things are,TnJ'ed Obito will come back next chapter and revive Madara so that they'd be able to kill him  all in like 2 panels


----------



## Harbour (May 29, 2013)

> Naruto trembles from exhaustion while Sasuke smiles at him smugly.


Oh, so cute. 
We all know what happend in the end.
Exhausted Naruto will fall on knees and Sasuke realize that their friendship bounds is still strong.
And there will be the copypaste of this:


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

The Sakura fandom will get mixed feelings from this chapter.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So... am I to believe that Madara just dropped the Moon Eye plan, out of nowhere?



Well with Hashirama here there's no need for it now

He and Hashi can fight for all eternity now


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> most likely the clone is the one that arrived at the battlefield to help obito.
> the one who fought the kages has to be the real one.


I doubt it, he should have arrived before the Hokages if so, unless he felt like sitting around and doing nothing for a bit ;p


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Sakura: "I finally caught up with you guys! "

*gets her ass kicked*

Naruto & Sasuke: Sakura you're drunk, go home.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

if its indeed a clone that means that it cant be destroyed seeing as it was cut in half by Lee.
that would make it the strongest clone.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> So... am I to believe that Madara just dropped the Moon Eye plan, out of nowhere?



madara aint about that MEP life.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think Madara's comment is about being resurrected and becoming a jinchūriki.



So he's going to become the Jinn right in front of everyone?


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

I pray to God these spoilers are fake... @_@


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

celestialskyes said:


> I pray to God these spoilers are fake... @_@



From T, they're real - gotta deal.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> He was never into it as much as Obito anyway...



What? He was the one who talked Obito into it.

And now he's... helping them fight the Juubi? There has to be some clarification to be done.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 29, 2013)

So much butthurt an the chapter isn't even out yet


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (May 29, 2013)

TheDivineOneDannii said:


> i read the spoiler thread...looks like Sakura finally gonna kick some asses
> 
> or
> 
> i read wrong



Lol, she's about to be saved


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

I hope being JJ rather than being a freed unlimited powered Edo tensei is worth it, Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> So much butthurt an the chapter isn't even out yet


i am amused


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> So he's going to become the Jinn right in front of everyone?


Obito has to beat Kakashi first. Otherwise, Madara can't be resurrected.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> What? He was the one who talked Obito into it.
> 
> And now he's... helping them fight the Juubi? There has to be some clarification to be done.



Old Madara, yes probably.

But Edo Madara never shown that much of an interest.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Oh, so cute.
> We all know what happend in the end.
> Exhausted Naruto will fall on knees and Sasuke realize that their friendship bounds is still strong.
> And there will be the copypaste of this:


Shoo.

Sasuke and being close to death have a ridiculously close relationship and we already someone take his spiked place.


----------



## Mephissto (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Mokuton clones use cells from the body, so if a zombie uses the technique, the clone should be part zombie.



Soo what is stopping Madara then from creating infinite invulnerable clones who dominate the world/ help to win the fight against the alliance already?


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

what's with those latest manga chapters 

kishi doesn't even care anymore

btw:

Manga needs more fcking Lee and Gai kicking some assess


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2013)

Plot no justu.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> Soo what is stopping Madara then from creating infinite invulnerable clones who dominate the world/ help to win the fight against the alliance already?



Probably the same force which prevents Obito from using the Rinnegan.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> if its indeed a clone that means that it cant be destroyed seeing as it was cut in half by Lee.
> that would make it the strongest clone.


BM Naruto's clones can tank a lot of demage so I wouldn't be surprised if Madara's ET clones "can't be destroyed".

Sasuke better use Totsuka


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> From T, they're real - gotta deal.



-__-; Somehow, Kishimoto seems to have dug himself deeper.


----------



## calimike (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> most likely the clone is the one that arrived at the battlefield to help obito.
> the one who fought the kages has to be the real one.



Clone Madara is really strong and keep chakra without poof (smoke out). How did he manage his excellent amount of monsterous chakra? Is he god of shinobi?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

celestialskyes said:


> -__-; Somehow, Kishimoto seems to have dug himself deeper.



All according to plan, I'm sure.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

Mephissto said:


> Soo what is stopping Madara then from creating infinite invulnerable clones who dominate the world?


Jūbi. It's been taking Madara's focus and later his kills.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Obito has to beat Kakashi first. Otherwise, Madara can't be resurrected.



That's why Madara is stalling for time now, I guess. 

He can start shooting the shit with Hashirama. They like storytelling.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Old Madara, yes probably.
> 
> But Edo Madara never shown that much of an interest.



There is only one Madara.



KevKev said:


> I hope being JJ rather than being a freed unlimited powered Edo tensei is worth it, Madara.



Well... yeah. That would make him killable.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Kishi got hit in the head or something


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

calimike said:


> Clone Madara is really strong and keep chakra without poof (smoke out). How did he manage his excellent amount of monsterous chakra? Is he god of shinobi?



lets wait for the chapter.its not like Madara needed to be even more haxed than he was.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 29, 2013)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Lol, she's about to be saved



lawl like always....

why y'all throwing shades at the chapter ? ...aint even out yet , calm down.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Juubi is in the way, Madara should become its jin as fast as possible ~.~


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Obito has to beat Kakashi first. Otherwise, Madara can't be resurrected.



I wouldn't be so sure of that. Remember the second Rinnegan eye is missing. If Black Zetsu which is supposed to be infused with Madara's will picks it up and takes the other away from Obito which is also possible  seeing how Obito's body is basically made from Zetsu and thus to some degree under Madara's control it could be Zetsu who ressurrects Madara and not Obito.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Obito has to beat Kakashi first. Otherwise, Madara can't be resurrected.



unless Obito pegs it. unable to withsand the rapid fire TnJ...and appears on the battlefield...everyone assuming he killed kakashi


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Sakura: "I finally caught up with you guys! "
> 
> *gets her ass kicked*
> 
> Naruto & Sasuke: Sakura you're drunk, go home.


On second thought, better stay. 


AoshiKun said:


> BM Naruto's clones can tank a lot of demage so I wouldn't be surprised if Madara's ET clones "can't be destroyed".
> 
> Sasuke better use Totsuka



He's going to be needing that sword Itachi, because there needs to be a lot of sealing.


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

KyubiiMode said:


> _Real Body_ may refer to Juubi, not madara?
> but if Real Body means Madara was cloned, kishi is Perfect troller
> 
> kishi's face



His real body may refer to the body he has been preparing for some time now, Obito's body.

Maybe when Obito gets back, after killing Kakashi off-panel, he'll be defeated and possessed by Madara. Then Madara, in a real body, and with a combination of his powers, Obito's and Hashirama's, will become  Juubi's jinchuuriki, once the Juubi is complete.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Unknown said:


> *His real body may refer to the body he has been preparing for some time now, Obito's body.*
> 
> Maybe when Obito gets back, after killing Kakashi off-panel, he'll be defeated and possessed by Madara. Then Madara, in a real body, and with a combination of his powers, Obito's and Hashirama's, will become  Juubi's jinchuuriki, once the Juubi is complete.



Lol, that makes no sense.


----------



## ueharakk (May 29, 2013)

so what was madara doing this whole time? 

building a palace for him and his princess?


----------



## Octavian (May 29, 2013)

obligatory hashirama solos


----------



## Revolution (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> lets wait for the chapter.its not like Madara needed to be even more haxed than he was.



were did you get the spoilers you posted?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> On second thought, better stay.
> 
> 
> He's going to be needing that sword Itachi, because there needs to be a lot of sealing.


In the end of day Itachi's powers will reign supreme 
Poor Madara he will meet THE Uchiha


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

Real Madara is with Yamato, the closest thing to Hashi that he could find at the time.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol, that makes no sense.



it kinda does.....it maybe Kamui that he's needing for this plan of HIS


minus all the stuff after that sentence....none of that makes sense


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Sarahmint said:


> were did you get the spoilers you posted?



2ch and the spoilers are from T a known spoiler provider.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

we need some raw pages....i am exited about Sakura's coat of arm..


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> lets wait for the chapter.its not like Madara needed to be even more haxed than he was.


Kishi is trying to have Madara compete with Aizen. We need more haxx. 


Jeαnne said:


> Juubi is in the way, Madara should become its jin as fast as possible ~.~



And once that is done he can die.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Naymles said:


> it kinda does.....it maybe Kamui that he's needing for this plan of HIS



So, Madara was waiting for a half dead Kamui user to randomly fall in his lap?


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

100% confirmed that Kubo is now writing the manga


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that. Remember the second Rinnegan eye is missing. If Black Zetsu which is supposed to be infused with Madara's will picks it up and takes the other away from Obito which is also possible  seeing how Obito's body is basically made from Zetsu and thus to some degree under Madara's control it could be Zetsu who ressurrects Madara and not Obito.


Naw, Obito wouldn't have been able to use resurrection as a bargaining chip against Madara if that were a viable option.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Real Madara is with Yamato, the closest thing to Hashi that he could find at the time.


makes sense 

he went to visit dat statue and remember the old times when he spent years looking at it alone


----------



## Kazeshini (May 29, 2013)

Naruto's annual disappointment chapter...


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

oh god, Sakura... I mean it was kinda expected that she would eventually need to be saved... but becoming a damsel in distress the very next chapter after boldly declaring it wont happen! smh

Kishi is an ass to not even give her this moment. hope the actual panel doesn't make it seem that bad


----------



## tears (May 29, 2013)

wtf so after all this madara was just a clone ?
and theres someone appears at kage's place?


----------



## Octavian (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Kishi is trying to have Madara compete with Aizen. We need more haxx.
> 
> 
> And once that is done he can die.



no one from naurtoverse can hang with monster aizen


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

I still think Mads will become the Jinn... Maybe eventually it will be forcibly extracted by the Hokages, who also keep him alive, and he'll use the last of his strength to help everyone else defeat it, though? 

I stored it away as my trollolol HashiMada ending but it seems kind of likely now...


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> 100% confirmed that Kubo is now writing the manga


If he was the art would be better.


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Naruto's annual disappointment chapter...



Annual?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 29, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Naruto's annual disappointment chapter...



It's been 2 weeks in a row.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> In the end of day Itachi's powers will reign supreme
> Poor Madara he will meet THE Uchiha


This going to be good. 


SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Real Madara is with Yamato, the closest thing to Hashi that he could find at the time.


Oh lord. 


cosmovsgoku said:


> 100% confirmed that Kubo is now writing the manga



Nah, the designs haven't improved.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Kazeshini said:


> Naruto's annual disappointment chapter...


you mean weekly


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Lol, that makes no sense.



Why? To be a jinchuuriki Madara needs a real, non Edo, body. He probably wants it to be Uchiha. There are 2 living Uchihas in the world. One the one he saved, powered up using his beloved Hashirama's cells and has some haxx MS jutsus. The other one, Sasuke, was said by the first one, Obito, to be a pawn to be used to control the Gedo Mazo.

Imho any of them, Sasuke or Obito are a valid bodies for Madara, and he'll try to posses them, so he can become Juubi's jinchuuriki.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

We had last weeks chapter and now this\
kishi wants to surpass Kubo in trolling so it seems.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Unknown said:


> Why? To be a jinchuuriki Madara needs a real, non Edo, body. He probably wants it to be Uchiha. There are 2 living Uchihas in the world. One the one he saved, powered up using his beloved Hashirama's cells and has some haxx MS jutsus. The other one, Sasuke, was said by the first one, Obito, to be a pawn to be used to control the Gedo Mazo.
> 
> Imho any of them, Sasuke or Obito are a valid bodies for Madara, and he'll try to posses them, so he can become Juubi's jinchuuriki.


i suspect that its Sasuke because Obito went out of his way to have him getting EMS.

Obito doesnt have EMS...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Octavian said:


> no one from naurtoverse can hang with monster aizen



Ah, but Kishi is trying.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Naw, Obito wouldn't have been able to use resurrection as a bargaining chip against Madara if that were a viable option.



Why would Madara give Obito warning that he has an insurance against betrayal or failure in place? Right now we are missing the second Rinnegan and Zetsu's defeat at the hands of Chojiro was so quick and unbelievable I doubt it will stick. It seems natural to me to put those two together.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

hopefully we can get a new telegrams pic from this chapter.

I don't think it will be all that bad. Sakura's upgrade is reasonable. The way it was written doesn't quite make sense. I'm not sure why the mangaka just didn't keep with having her want to compete with those guys.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

I'm alright with Sakura power up, it was bound to happen.

However Madara...


----------



## Plague (May 29, 2013)

Holy shit! Naruto AND fucking SASUKE are gonna protect Sakura? That is new and awesome! MF Sauce!


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> So, Madara was waiting for a half dead Kamui user to randomly fall in his lap?



what i'm saying is Madz was the one who chose to keep Obito alive...he was the only chance he had in going any further in the plan in the first place...the fact that he had a 'zetsu clone' strapped to Obito makes me wonder if he did it as a fail safe...hoping that he would get what he wanted...the right eye tech....because kamui .... while an MS tech ....is an echo of the 'new world' that madara wants to make.....if madara had the juubi and was able to amplify kamui.... 

a world where everything was at his control....

i'm starting to feel skeptical about it all being a genjutsu tech....


----------



## shadowmaria (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> If he was the art would be better.





ShadowReij said:


> Nah, the designs haven't improved.




I said writing, not drawing


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> hopefully we can get a new telegrams pic from this chapter.
> 
> I don't think it will be all that bad. Sakura's upgrade is reasonable. The way it was written doesn't quite make sense. I'm not sure why the mangaka just didn't keep with having her want to compete with those guys.



Oh come on she isn't a freak of nature like those two. She's queen of the normies.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Plague said:


> Holy shit! Naruto AND fucking SASUKE are gonna protect Sakura? That is new and awesome! MF Sauce!



I forget exactly what happened but didn't both try to protect her against Gaara in Part 1? 

I don't think it's new.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> hopefully we can get a new telegrams pic from this chapter.
> 
> I don't think it will be all that bad. Sakura's upgrade is reasonable. The way it was written doesn't quite make sense. I'm not sure why the mangaka just didn't keep with having her want to compete with those guys.


Kishimoto: Powerful women in my manga!? Fucking nooooo.
Even Tsunade is meh compared to _the_ guys.


vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.


In moments like this that you realise Naruto would be a better manga if it ended in Part 1 

Jesus Naruto, useless Sakura and insane Sasuke are shit man...


----------



## Garfield (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.


Yes, but look at it this way: The only people from Konoha who he tangibly hurt wer Naruto and Sakura anyways. And those two are more than willing to not just forgive Sasuke but suck his dick and pay him money for it. So what if he acts like normal? It's not all that different right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

Hey Madara!

Aizen wants his trolling abilities back!


I just realized a clone could help take control if juubi.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.


just wait a little vered, we must see how it will progress. Looks like there is talk right in the beginning so...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

cosmovsgoku said:


> I said writing, not drawing



Kubo doesn't write, he draws and the words magically appear after. 

Plus if he were doing it then where's my final susanoo.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> Why would Madara give Obito warning that he has an insurance against betrayal or failure in place?


I'd expect Obito to leap at the chance of actually being part of _Mugen Tsukuyomi_. Right now he's going to sacrifice himself for this dream world but not be able to take part.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.



well,he was already accepted in the last chapter by Nardo and Sakura...so what else you can expect now...


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.



I'm sure the aftermath of war arc will focus on this. Right now they are in emergency mode.


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> its like part 2 never happened.



That would be a good thing though, so maybe that's what Kishi's going for.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> just wait a little vered, we must see how it will progress. Looks like there is talk right in the beginning so...



Considering how much crap happens this week, I can't imagine they talk very much...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Hey Madara!
> 
> Aizen wants his trolling abilities back!
> 
> ...



Madara: Nope.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Naruto and Sasuke working together with Sakura like they never separated is another unreasonable thing together with Sasuke part 1 attitude.its like part 2 never happened.



To be fair, there's a great difference between fighting on the same side and fighting as a team.

It's not like they're doing something like the strategy Naruto and Sasuke used together against Zabuza in the first arc.

You know, the one where Sasuke uses a large shuriken and Naruto transforms into one as well.


----------



## Hossaim (May 29, 2013)

At this point unless this chapter has Sasuke going "loljk fuck you Naruto", it's going to be trash.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Considering how much crap happens this week, I can't imagine they talk very much...


it might be just "lets go"


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 29, 2013)

This is getting stupid.  Can madara just get serious already?  He trolled the 5 kages enough.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Now that I think of it there's absolutely no way that Mads could have been a clone all this time. Rock Lee sliced him half, he was clearly Edo Tensei. Clones don't survive something like that. So I think Mads just made a new clone for whatever reason.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Cover is probably Team 7 as T doesn't mention in his spoiler.


----------



## AMtrack (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Kishimoto: Powerful women in my manga!? Fucking nooooo.
> Even Tsunade is meh compared to _the_ guys.
> 
> In moments like this that you realise Naruto would be a better manga if it ended in Part 1
> ...




Of course it would.  Dragonball had the same problem.  It should have ended after the Frieza saga but nooooo.  Not surprised that Kishi is following in Toriyama's footsteps.

Maybe end it with Cell Saga at the VERY latest.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Madara is a boss


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Now that I think of it there's absolutely no way that Mads could have been a clone all this time. Rock Lee sliced him half, he was clearly Edo Tensei. Clones don't survive something like that. So I think Mads just made a new clone for whatever reason.



Wood Clones are created from the user's cells. It's possible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 29, 2013)

Sakura only useful every three years.


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Now that I think of it there's absolutely no way that Mads could have been a clone all this time. Rock Lee sliced him half, he was clearly Edo Tensei. Clones don't survive something like that. So I think Mads just made a new clone for whatever reason.



What if clones have edo-tensei regeneration?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Sakura only useful every three years.



But then again, not really.

Lol, Kishi.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 29, 2013)

Madara's flaw is so obvious. He's so incredibly full of himself that he believes himself unstoppable.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

SageEnergyMode said:


> Madara's flaw is so obvious. He's so incredibly full of himself that he believes himself unstoppable.



He is.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

BD said:


> What if clones have edo-tensei regeneration?



.................... 

Bunch of Madara clones already got beaten by the Gokage, they don't have Edo regen.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

i don't think you guys should raise your hope of Naruot and Sakura asking any more questions to Sasuke afterwards...Kishi don't bother about such details...all that's left is truth about Itachi to be told(despite he forbade Naruto) to the rookies and then all will be forgiven..


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

the good thing is, Madara might finally go serious now


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 29, 2013)

y'all with the Sakura shade tho


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 29, 2013)

Luiz said:


> To be fair, there's a great difference between fighting on the same side and fighting as a team.
> 
> It's not like they're doing something like the strategy Naruto and Sasuke used together against Zabuza in the first arc.
> 
> You know, the one where Sasuke uses a large shuriken and Naruto transforms into one as well.



I'm fully expecting this in the next couple of chapters at this rate. It's gonna be just like Sasuke and Itachi with the boar flashback.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Now that I think of it there's absolutely no way that Mads could have been a clone all this time. Rock Lee sliced him half, he was clearly Edo Tensei. Clones don't survive something like that. So I think Mads just made a new clone for whatever reason.



He made a clone of himself half a kilometer away somehow and told everyone to wait for his real body to slouch over there? 

That makes no sense.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> just wait a little vered, we must see how it will progress. Looks like there is talk right in the beginning so...


Naruto: I love you Sassssssuke :amazed
Sakura: I love you too :amazed
Sasuke: ... 


That is the talk: 
this manga should me named Sasuke's dick riding


----------



## Raging Bird (May 29, 2013)

So basically Madara is taking advantage of the restrain the Hokage have put around the Juubi so that he can become the host? 


GG.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Sakura, diamond mark on her forehead. Awesome spoiler.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

BD said:


> What if clones have edo-tensei regeneration?



If this is true he could have one paneled the alliance as soon as he arrived..


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> This is getting stupid.  Can madara just get serious already?  He trolled the 5 kages enough.


Nonsense. He's only serious when it comes to Hashirama. 


JuubiSage said:


> Now that I think of it there's absolutely no way that Mads could have been a clone all this time. Rock Lee sliced him half, he was clearly Edo Tensei. Clones don't survive something like that. So I think Mads just made a new clone for whatever reason.


Wood clone and an edo one to boot.


Jeαnne said:


> Madara is a boss


Such a troll. 


Klue said:


> But then again, not really.
> 
> Lol, Kishi.



Well she had her moment, time to go for some real power.


----------



## Tony Lou (May 29, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> So basically Madara is taking advantage of the restrain the Hokage have put around the Juubi so that he can become the host?
> 
> 
> GG.



It's what I'm hoping for.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> So basically Madara is taking advantage of the restrain the Hokage have put around the Juubi so that he can become the host?
> 
> 
> GG.



That's what it looks like...


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

AMtrack said:


> Of course it would.  Dragonball had the same problem.  It should have ended after the Frieza saga but nooooo.  Not surprised that Kishi is following in Toriyama's footsteps.
> 
> Maybe end it with Cell Saga at the VERY latest.


They only think about money 
By the way Cell saga > Frieza sagabut Buu saga sucked a LOT


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 29, 2013)

Three years worth of chakra flowed into Asuna


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> That's what it looks like...



Do you really think Black Zetsu snatched up Nagato's remaining eye and is on his way to perform the Rinne Tensei?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> So basically Madara is taking advantage of the restrain the Hokage have put around the Juubi so that he can become the host?
> 
> 
> GG.



Well played Madara well played.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> Cover is probably Team 7 as T doesn't mention in his spoiler.



I knew it. :GALACTICGIOGIO


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> Three years worth of chakra flowed into Asuna



Three years worth of chakra wasted on White Zetsu level clones.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Do you really think Black Zetsu snatched up Nagato's remaining eye and is on his way to perform the Rinne Tensei?



Why not?  Are you still trying to make sense of this?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Why not?  Are you still trying to make sense of this?



I must Pika, it's my duty.


----------



## Shattering (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Do you really think Black Zetsu snatched up Nagato's remaining eye and is on his way to perform the Rinne Tensei?



We can dream


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> So basically Madara is taking advantage of the restrain the Hokage have put around the Juubi so that he can become the host?
> 
> 
> GG.



Seems legit...

seems very much like what madara does...

take advantage of others..... 

Hashi you better be careful dude....


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> the good thing is, Madara might finally go serious now


We need Hashirama for that. 


Klue said:


> Three years worth of chakra wasted on White Zetsu level clones.



Just three years wasted.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 29, 2013)

Still no chapter? Fuck it, I'm going back to Game Of Thrones. And Sakura did more than I expected her to, which is good. Worship the great god Kishimoto.


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> They only think about money
> By the way Cell saga > Frieza sagabut Buu saga sucked a LOT



i actually liked buu saga more > cell games > frieza saga

on : kishimoto is doing shit lately, he should have stopped some months ago, kishi should release his manga monthly or once he finished a volume.

just like berserk


----------



## Brain Slug (May 29, 2013)

Anyone able to translate the new Ohana spoiler?


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Someone needs to tell Kishi that April fools was last month, and doesn't last for more than a day


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Naymles said:


> Seems legit...
> 
> seems very much like what madara does...
> 
> ...



He's coming for dat ass Hashi better watch it.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Brandon Lee said:


> i actually liked buu saga more > cell games > frieza saga
> 
> on : kishimoto is doing shit lately, he should have stopped some months ago, kishi should release his manga monthly or once he finished a volume.
> 
> just like berserk


Go home Brandon Lee, you're drunk 


Brain Slug said:


> Anyone able to translate the new Ohana spoiler?


Doctor Google says this:
"C is like the poster.
I'm in line at the Sakura Naruto Sasuke.

Also forehead Sakura, came out diamond-shaped mark Tsunade like."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

> There's some speculation that Sakura not needing to artificially maintain a youthful appearance makes her even stronger.



So Sakura > Tsunade because Tsunade was too embarrassed to show people how saggy her boobs can get.


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Diamond mark (like Tsunade's) appears in Sakura's forehead.




Sakura (thinks she's useless) haters....this is the end of you


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> So Sakura> Tsunade because Tsunade was to embarrassed to show people how saggy her boobs can get.



Kishi has surpassed Kubo.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Go home Brandon Lee, you're drunk
> 
> Doctor Google says this:
> "C is like the poster.
> ...



And she's done. Let's go Sasuke you owe us one hell of a show.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Sakura has the diamond

WHERE IS YOUR GOD NOW HATERS!!11


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

So does anyone thing there will be any difference between Sakura and Tsunade's technique?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> And she's done. Let's go Sasuke you owe us one hell of a show.


Sasuke will solo Madara, don't worry boy 
They will fight for the UTC (Uchiha of The Century) title.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

though its a nice development for Sakura,she is saved yet again by both of them.its also too rushed and too late.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> So does anyone thing there will be any difference between Sakura and Tsunade's technique?



Nope....


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Seriously ....

he's missing out here......


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

its like Kishi wants to make Sakura shine already and get her out of the way as soon as possible


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Surprised T hadn't spoiled the color pages.


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its like Kishi wants to make Sakura shine already and get her out of the way as soon as possible



seems like it


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Surprised T hadn't spoiled the color pages.



It's Sakura and Team 7, obviously. 

Boring ass shit.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> though its a nice development for Sakura,she is saved yet again by both of them.its also too rushed and too late.


I wanna see her saving them not the other way around 


Jeαnne said:


> its like Kishi wants to make Sakura shine already and get her out of the way as soon as possible


He wants to write his Shounen-ai ASAP.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> And she's done. Let's go Sasuke you owe us one hell of a show.



I swear if the Sakura time Kishimoto mentioned after Kakashi's time is ONLY THIS CHAPTER...

I officially give up on Sakura's character being anything more than secondary. She's a main and yet treated worse than actual secondary characters -_-;


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Surprised T hadn't spoiled the color pages.



They are probably not that remarkable. Some usual team 7 stuff.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Sasuke will solo Madara, don't worry boy
> They will fight for the UTC (Uchiha of The Century) title.





vered said:


> though its a nice development for Sakura,she is saved yet again by both of them.its also too rushed and too late.


Too late more like it.


Jeαnne said:


> its like Kishi wants to make Sakura shine already and get her out of the way as soon as possible



Come on, who would we want to see more? The representation of both half of the sages (who actually stand a chance) take on Madara or the third wheel, that while strong can't do shit at this point?


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> I wanna see her saving them not the other way around
> 
> He wants to write his Shounen-ai ASAP.


she will retribute soon

Sakura will be healing both


----------



## Plague (May 29, 2013)

At least she really helped and didn't get in the way. My respect for her has increased!


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

So is it that she has to regenerate 3 years worth of chakra each time to use this power... as in she has to wait another 3 years to ever use this power again

or

just requires the first initial 3 years to collect the mass amount of chakra and from then on the power can be used at any given time continuously? basically requiring 3 years of mass chakra to 'unlock' the power and from then on the power can be used at will


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Too late more like it.
> 
> 
> Come on, who would we want to see more? The representation of both half of the sages (who actually stand a chance) take on Madara or the third wheel, that while strong can't do shit at this point?


thats why let her shine for 1 or 2 chapters and then BAM


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

*Reads spoilers*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> So is it that she has to regenerate 3 years worth of chakra each time to use this power... as in she has to wait another 3 years to ever use this power again
> 
> or
> 
> just requires the first initial 3 years to collect the mass amount of chakra and from then on the power can be used at any given time continuously? basically requiring 3 years of mass chakra to 'unlock' the power and from then on the power can be used at will


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> *Reads spoilers*



be thankful it's not anything worse ..... i daren't think what you'll be doing to yourself then ... 




~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.




this is it....!! braise yourselves!!!


----------



## Final Jutsu (May 29, 2013)

probably took her 3 years to learn, idk.. asspull regardless


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

celestialskyes said:


> I swear if the Sakura time Kishimoto mentioned after Kakashi's time is ONLY THIS CHAPTER...
> 
> I officially give up on Sakura's character being anything more than secondary. She's a main and yet treated worse than actual secondary characters -_-;


Like when Konan took on Jiraiya, I think she's done.


Jeαnne said:


> thats why let her shine for 1 or 2 chapters and then BAM



Fuck that, half a chapter is good enough as she can't do much beyond this point. You need more than just smashy smashy.


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

poor Darui,Temari,kurotsuchi,kanokuro et all....they won't appear again until the end of the war...


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.



Not seeing the connection.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

Final Jutsu said:


> probably took her 3 years to learn, idk.. asspull regardless


If she's been storing the chakra for three years, she would have needed to start in the early part of the Timeskip.


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> So is it that she has to regenerate 3 years worth of chakra each time to use this power... as in she has to wait another 3 years to ever use this power again
> 
> or
> 
> just requires the first initial 3 years to collect the mass amount of chakra and from then on the power can be used at any given time continuously? basically requiring 3 years of mass chakra to 'unlock' the power and from then on the power can be used at will



If It's like Tsunade's one, first time she needed to collect chakra for a lot of time (in Sakura's case 3 years), but from that point forward she was able to collect and restore the chakra for the seal in matter of days.

Maybe It depends on how much of that chakra stored for 3 years they use in battle.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.



With the possible snake bastard arriving to help. Doubt it at this point.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

tags:
_"sakura for rikudou sennin"_



At this point, ass-pulls in this manga won't surprise me anymore.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.



About time.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> It's Sakura and Team 7, obviously.
> 
> Boring ass shit.



Don't underestimate Kishi's color pages. He always delivers.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

That's right... Still no Orochimaru?



And lol at them fodders attacking the Juubi


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> she will retribute soon
> 
> Sakura will be healing both


Karin will troll her by regenerating them with only 2 bites


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> If she's been storing the chakra for three years, she would have needed to start in the early part of the Timeskip.



Actually almost 4 years have pass since the first part. So she probably started to gather the chakra a few months after Naruto and Jiraiya went to travel around the world. And she probably finished it for the time of the Kage summit or so.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Not seeing the connection.



I just see this as a sign that she has taught sakura all their is to learn and no longer have a role in the manga.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Don't underestimate Kishi's color pages. He always delivers.



Yeah, his art is pretty good in general to me.

Thank the heavens for that single consistency


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> That's right... Still no Orochimaru?
> 
> 
> 
> And lol at them fodders attacking the Juubi



Well they got to do something.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 29, 2013)

Pumped for the new chapter! 

I wonder if there's any reactions from Madara about Sasuke ;o 

Sakura's jutsu...need more of this ~


----------



## auem (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Karin will troll her by regenerating them with only 2 bites



that's why Kishi conveniently took her out of the main battlefield....Kages are probably biting her now...think about her horror..


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

Unknown said:


> Actually almost 4 years have pass since the first part. So she probably started to gather the chakra a few months after Naruto and Jiraiya went to travel around the world. And she probably finished it for the time of the Kage summit or so.



I think she said she required a bit more chakra until she was able to use the jutsu just last chapter, so she only completed it seconds ago.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

It still sounds ass-pullish nonetheless.

She has to store chakra for 3 years... Then how about when she wasted a lot of it healing and battling during those same 3 years?


Don't tell me this is going to Fairy Tail-tier of bullshit and there's apparentely a 2nd chakra pool that the user can use whenever he wants and in this case Sakura has been using it to store chakra for 3 years.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well they got to do something.



Do what? Tickle him? Get in the way of the ones who can actually hurt him?

Well, from a logical point of view the Juubi should be completely immune to any type of attack aside from Mokuton, Rinnegan jutsus and sealing Jutsus but whatevs...

>Tanks near country-level Bijuudama *on his insides*.
>His tails get cut by fodders and Naruto with chakra shroud.

>


----------



## Abanikochan (May 29, 2013)

> サクラは白豪の術を使い　十尾分身をせん滅　あまりの力にﾋﾞﾋﾞﾙﾅﾙﾄ　ｷｻﾞに笑うサス ケ
> The gist of it: Sakura uses her technique and Naruto is scared of it while Sauske laughs/smiles affectionately.



Confused by these various translations...


----------



## Unknown (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> It still sounds ass-pullish nonetheless.
> 
> She has to store chakra for 3 years... Then how about when she wasted a lot of it healing and battling during those same 3 years?
> 
> ...



Yeah, because it's impossible to do any technique while storing chakra on some body part 

It's not as if we have seen ninjas doing jutsus while walking on the water, which would mean that they were gathering chakra on their feet and doing another jutsu at the same time.


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Confused by these various translations...



Now that translation makes it sound badass...


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

I arrived just on time.

WTF.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Sakura's powerup is a bigger sign that tsunade could die.



Thank God, finally....


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Smiles affectionately? eh : /?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

auem said:


> that's why Kishi conveniently took her out of the main battlefield....Kages are probably biting her now...think about her horror..


I'll lol so hard if Orochimaru and his team saves them


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

Yes! Full scrip here! We just need someone to translate it :sanji


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Google Translation said:
			
		

> Art of wood 1 Release - tree alter ego!



Tree Alter Ego = Wood Clone.

Google Translation always brings the lulz.


----------



## Magician (May 29, 2013)

Kishi's taking notes from Hiro Mashima now. 

All we need is some fanservice.


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> Karin will troll her by regenerating them with only 2 bites



Karin's regenerative powers were a big dump taken on Tsunade and Sakura's accomplishment as a medic nin.

Don't get me wrong, I like Karin. But I found those powers of her too convenient and broken.


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> It still sounds ass-pullish nonetheless.
> 
> She has to store chakra for 3 years... Then how about when she wasted a lot of it healing and battling during those same 3 years?
> 
> ...



Naruto clone technique training method. Naruto child of prophecy. Naruto getting a work around to RasenShuriken.

Sasuke getting stronger the more butthurt he becomes. Sasuke taka summon. Iron arc.

You lost the bullshit train a long time ago.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> It still sounds ass-pullish nonetheless.
> 
> She has to store chakra for 3 years... Then how about when she wasted a lot of it healing and battling during those same 3 years?
> 
> ...



Like the whole Yin and Yang concept of chakra? 

who knows, maybe medics can separate their healing chakra with their combat chakra


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Do what? Tickle him? Get in the way of the ones who can actually hurt him?
> 
> Well, from a logical point of view the Juubi should be completely immune to any type of attack aside from Mokuton, Rinnegan jutsus and sealing Jutsus but whatevs...
> 
> ...



Cutting=/=explosion


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

According to Babelfish,



> Now. Trying to mate. Madara.



This sounds promising!


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> According to Babelfish,
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds promising!



Sweet Lord Pika.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

I don't understand shit from google translate. What a chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Sweet Lord Pika.



Hashirama says it, too!


----------



## Addy (May 29, 2013)

Lololol. I love you sakura  she makes me laugh at how win and fail she is.

And pika.... madara only mates with hashirama


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> This sounds promising!


It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Hashirama says it, too!



Sounds like your dream chapter.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Grimm6Jack said:


> Do what? Tickle him? Get in the way of the ones who can actually hurt him?
> 
> Well, from a logical point of view the Juubi should be completely immune to any type of attack aside from Mokuton, Rinnegan jutsus and sealing Jutsus but whatevs...
> 
> ...


Well fuck, we can't just have them stand there and do nothing yet.



> サクラは白豪の術を使い　十尾分身をせん滅　あまりの力にﾋﾞﾋﾞﾙﾅﾙﾄ　ｷｻﾞに笑うサス ケ
> The gist of it: Sakura uses her technique and Naruto is scared of it while *Sauske laughs/smiles affectionately.*


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

Abanikochan said:


> Confused by these various translations...



..... what? Smiles affectionately?! ..... Sasuke's character did a 180 and not in a good way, because it's too unbelievable for him to change this quickly after a 400 chapter-long descent into darkness. 

I mean, yeah I love Team 7 and sasusaku but this is just .... -____-; 

It really does seem like he just wants to get to the Naruto vs. Sasuke fight.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke laughs affectionately?

For fuck's sake Kishi


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> According to Babelfish,
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds promising!


These days it's not a Naruto chapter without HashiMada.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

> サクラは白豪の術を使い　十尾分身をせん滅　あまりの力にﾋﾞﾋﾞﾙﾅﾙﾄ　ｷｻﾞに笑うサス ケ
> The gist of it: Sakura uses her technique and Naruto is scared of it *while Sauske laughs/smiles affectionately.*




It's only just begun.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

WTH:

*The gist of it: Sakura uses her technique and Naruto is scared of it while Sauske laughs/smiles affectionately.*


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2013)

Smiles affectionately? What the fuck?


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Well fuck, we can't just have them stand there and do nothing yet.



Holy shit.

Don't do this to me all in one chapter.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Affectionate Sasuke...

..And now we've heard it all


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 29, 2013)

So Sakura could've one-shotted all her opponents since the time-skip?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Addy said:


> Lololol. I love you sakura  she makes me laugh at how win and fail she is.
> 
> And pika.... madara only mates with hashirama





Skywalker said:


> It was only a matter of time.





Klue said:


> Sounds like your dream chapter.





ch1p said:


> These days it's not a Naruto chapter without HashiMada.



Babelfish also has Hashirama saying:



> Go to the d!?



to him.

 And Tobirama (maybe?) randomly says he hates Madara right afterwards. I don't understand.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

and we thought last weeks troll was the worst


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2013)

BatoKusanagi said:


> So Sakura could've one-shotted all her opponents since the time-skip?


She saved it for the right moment.


----------



## T-Bag (May 29, 2013)

"spoiler provider suggests chapter felt a bit rushed"

well no fucking shit


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> According to Babelfish,
> 
> 
> 
> This sounds promising!





ShadowReij said:


> Well fuck, we can't just have them stand there and do nothing yet.






everyone is SO OCC it ain't even funny


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Oh.....you got to be fucking kidding me. 

Hit the deck!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

I can't wait to see "affectionate Sausage" panel


----------



## Saphira (May 29, 2013)

Someone tell me what is Sasuke's affectionate smile supposed to look like?


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Sasuke laughs affectionately?
> 
> For fuck's sake Kishi



lol just imagining what it would look like, can't help but think it would be the most creepiest and awkward expression.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Well, the person said it was a jist, so let's hope that it looks better than it sounds.



it won't look better than it sounds.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

Affectionate Sasuke. 

He's no longer so full of hate and that. He's recovering his Part I/Hebi cool. No OOC-ness whatsoever.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

sasuke smiles affectionately not long after he tried to murder her ?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 29, 2013)

Lol at Sasuke finally hitting puberty this chapter.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Now I just want to see the next chapter because 630 and 631 are toll chapters


----------



## Shattering (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> sasuke smiles affectionately not long after he tried to murder her ?



Details details


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Naymles said:


> everyone is SO OCC it ain't even funny



Madara and Hashirama having a lovey-dovey moment is hardly OOC.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

I'm just gonna wait till pics.


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Babelfish also has Hashirama saying:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It makes sense, Hashi being in charge. 

Tobirama is such the microwave nice guy friend who always loses.


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 29, 2013)

I think that panel will give me a heart attack actually. 

Sauce smiling affectionately...


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

If anything Taka Sasuke was OOC...


Sasuke's reaction is... kind of... IC


----------



## Jin-E (May 29, 2013)

This is hilarious


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I can't wait to see "affectionate Sausage" panel


His first boner. 


Saphira said:


> Someone tell me what is Sasuke's affectionate smile supposed to look like?



I'm guessing a Vegeta-esque smirk? 

Anyway, boarding up my internet windows.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 29, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Affectionate Sasuke.
> 
> He's no longer so full of hate and that. He's recovering his Part I/Hebi cool. No OOC-ness whatsoever.



So Taka Sasuke was just a rebellious teenager phase?


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

~Gesy~ said:


> Lol at Sasuke finally hitting puberty this chapter.



Contrarily to all others, he didn't get to penetrate Sakura with Chidori. He was always cockblocked one way or the other.

Typical male. This playing hard to get triggered it.


----------



## Jin-E (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> His first boner.



That was when he killed Danzou


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

Maybe his affectionate face is similar to the one he gave Karin in the FoD when he was searching for water or the other scroll they needed.


----------



## sasutachi (May 29, 2013)

looks like naruto uses fuuton and sasuke uses flame release together and it hurts ten tails.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Who does he smile at? Naruto and Sakura both or just one of them?


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

Back to Sasuke's Popularity poll.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

This is probably one of those moments where the translator says something that throws us off by accident lmao.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Affectionate Sasuke.
> 
> He's no longer so full of hate and that. He's recovering his Part I/Hebi cool. No OOC-ness whatsoever.





BringerOfChaos said:


> If anything Taka Sasuke was OOC...
> 
> 
> Sasuke's reaction is... kind of... IC



Yeah, he essentially did something similar in part 1 with the genjutsu bit. 



ch1p said:


> Contrarily to all others, he didn't get to penetrate Sakura with Chidori. He was always cockblocked one way or the other.
> 
> Typical male. This playing hard to get triggered it.


He learned from Kakashi. Damn it sasuke you were doing it all wrong. 


Jin-E said:


> That was when he killed Danzou



So it's his second.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> If anything Taka Sasuke was OOC...
> 
> 
> Sasuke's reaction is... kind of... IC



Taka Sasuke was OOC if compared to PTS Sasuke. Current Sasuke is OOC in comparison to Taka Sasuke.

PTS Sasuke is about the same as the current Sauce, but what's relevant here is the issue of time.

His character direction changed too quickly imo @_@...


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Google translate makes it too SasuSaku, I need a proper translation to have party.

/shameless


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Kishi had no idea what to do with his character since that danzo arc


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi had no idea what to do with his character since *that danzo arc*



You spelled, "The start of the manga" wrong.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 29, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> Kishi had no idea what to do with his character since that danzo arc



More like since the timeskip happened


----------



## zuul (May 29, 2013)

Nice Sasuke/Useful Sakura.:amazed

Shall I be able to handle such a drastic changes ?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who does he smile at? Naruto and Sakura both or just one of them?


When Sakura does her impression of a super saiyan Naruto gets terrified while Sasuke enjoys the display of power and smiles at her for it.


Black Banana said:


> This is probably one of those moments where the translator says something that throws us off by accident lmao.



That's possible too.


----------



## SenpaiSamaSan (May 29, 2013)

Kishi drove Team 7 through the mud in Kage Arc to give us the illusion of development we're getting now.
But I'm entertained nonetheless.


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

Oh holy shit  


anyone using Google Chrome go and auto translate the spoilers thread and read it


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Who does he smile at? Naruto and Sakura both or just one of them?



Pika... Obviously at Naruto... This _is_ Sasuke.





Krory said:


> You spelled, "The start of the manga" wrong.



QFT


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

zuul said:


> Nice Sasuke/Useful Sakura.:amazed
> 
> Shall I be able to handle such a drastic changes ?


Yes, yes you can. 


SenpaiSamaSan said:


> Kishi drove Team 7 through the mud in Kage Arc to give us the illusion of development we're getting now.
> But I'm entertained nonetheless.



I'm entertained, but I'm always entertained.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

>Google translate
>Sasuke needs mouth surgery

lmao.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Well I said the danzo arc because it was Kishi who said he suddenly decided the direction Sasuke is going in that arc, so....


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 29, 2013)

Blazing CobaltX said:


> She saved it for the right moment.


Dat foresight  

Affectionate Sasuke?


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Reading that script I kinda expect Oprah to appear and be all like "You gonna be hokage. And you gonna be hokage.  And you too. Everybody's gonna be hokage"

So we get what everybody expected FRS + Amaterasu or rather Sasuke's Kagutsuchi variant.


----------



## Grimm6Jack (May 29, 2013)

Yeah, we still can't deny it... Naruto overall is still entertaining.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

zuul said:


> Nice Sasuke/Useful Sakura.:amazed
> 
> Shall I be able to handle such a drastic changes ?



I don't think I can <____>.


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

Kishi knows what to keep you people reading


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

everyone wants to be hokage?


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

Krory said:


> You spelled, "The start of the manga" wrong.



Part 1 Naruto is godly. 

It's just that kishi doesn't care about the series anymore.


----------



## Norngpinky (May 29, 2013)

All I see is Sauce smiling affectionately at SOMEBODY?!

;( Chrome translation is hurting my head. Chapter, thou come out quick pweeease.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> >Google translate
> >Sasuke needs mouth surgery
> 
> lmao.


wtf. 


BatoKusanagi said:


> Dat foresight
> 
> Affectionate Sasuke?


It's a shock to everyone, seems like his pt1 persona has completely returned. :rofl


bearzerger said:


> Reading that script I kinda expect Oprah to appear and be all like "You gonna be hokage. And you gonna be hokage.  And you too. Everybody's gonna be hokage"
> 
> So we get what everybody expected FRS + Amaterasu or rather Sasuke's Kagutsuchi variant.



Fuck yes.


----------



## Saphira (May 29, 2013)

So, Sasuke is more like Madara than we've imagined...being turned on by displays of power and stuff...imagine how he'll smile when Naruto goes full strength


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

Cool face Sakura in handsome .


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> everyone wants to be hokage?



The fack is so good being hokage? All i see is Tsunade sitting in her office all day complaining bout paperworks and shits like that. Yeah, no thanks I'd rather be a sannin like Jiraiya


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Saphira said:


> So, Sasuke is more like Madara than we've imagined...being turned on by displays of power and stuff...imagine how he'll smile when Naruto goes full strength


he will be like "YESSSSSS YESSSSSSSSS" *humps floor*


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Saphira said:


> So, Sasuke is more like Madara than we've imagined...being turned on by displays of power and stuff...imagine how he'll smile when Naruto goes full strength



He expects from Naruto but I guess he counts this as Christmas.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> So we get what everybody expected FRS + Amaterasu or rather Sasuke's Kagutsuchi variant.



FRS? Did Naruto go Sage Mode or KCM/BM? Can he throw FRS in base now?


----------



## Cjones (May 29, 2013)

I wonder how big Kishi will draw the diamond on Sakura's forehead?


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

> " You and Bruno ward inherit the power of three Shinobu my disciples above all ... no reason not remember the way to fight in front of it ...* but no shit Tsunade ...*"




I love you google translator 

:rofl


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 29, 2013)

In Sage Mode he can. In KCM he can as well but can re-direct it with a chakra thread.

Bijuu Mode works fine too.

In base he has to get close to the foe.


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

Cjones said:


> I wonder how big Kishi will draw the diamond on Sakura's forehead?



He has a big canvas  









See what i did there?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

seriously confused by vered's new spoiler posts 

i'm going to wait for the actual chapter


----------



## KevKev (May 29, 2013)

When was the last time we got spoilers from Ohana?

Oh yes. Three rice cups ago. 

Sasuke laughing? He's getting comfortable way too fast


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

seems like there was a synchronized attack from Team 7 Sasuke's fire attack, Naruto futon rasengan and Sakura earth smash....

wonder if that officially counts as her element


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> In Sage Mode he can. In KCM he can as well but can re-direct it with a chakra thread.
> 
> Bijuu Mode works fine too.
> 
> In base he has to get close to the foe.



I wouldn't be surprised if he learned to throw it in base as well.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

KevKev said:


> When was the last time we got spoilers from Ohana?
> 
> Oh yes. Three rice cups ago.
> 
> Sasuke laughing? He's getting comfortable way too fast


Sasuke is their BFF, didn't you know? 
Next chapter Sasuke, the Hokages and Madara will all take a cup of tea somewhere.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

I think babelfish was hacked by a porn addict. Not only did Hashirama say all that to Madara but...



> Naruto-wind Zhi rasenshuriken!
> Sasuke fire escape test fixture at life!
> Jyubi's グギャアア!
> *Cherry's cum. Sasuke-Kun!
> ...



I noticed Lee is here, though? Kishi is really trying to cause a shitstorm.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke's smile: 
[sp][/sp]

"Well done, Sakura"

He's not used to smiling


----------



## Sagitta (May 29, 2013)

Cjones said:


> I wonder how big Kishi will draw the diamond on Sakura's forehead?



Hahahaha!
Probably really big!


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Cherry's cum? Seriously. .....


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

Lee is excited? NEJI JUST DIED!


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Naruto/Sasuke FRS + Fire combo, but no Amaterasu.


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke smiling affectionally at Sakura?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Lee is excited? NEJI JUST DIED!



Fixed! No need to thank me.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

BringerOfChaos said:


> Oh god... I can see it now...
> 
> All the Tsunade vs Sakura threads in the BD



Neh, not a very exciting matchup, even though.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto/Sasuke FRS + Fire combo, but no Amaterasu.


I'm glad that Kishimoto remembers Sasuke has Katons and Raitons besides his EMS powers.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Naruto/Sasuke FRS + Fire combo, but no Amaterasu.


Lies! Damn it Kishi. 


Rosi said:


> Sasuke smiling affectionally at Sakura?



Maybe.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> I'm glad that Kishimoto remembers Sasuke has Katons and Raitons besides his EMS powers.



I'm pretty sure Sasuke uses his EMS. It says Kagutsuchi and that is Sasuke's Amaterasu variant as I recall.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Remember, when Naruto was training for FRS he said how his Futon would fuel Sasuke's Katon. Foreshadowing


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Remember, when Naruto was training for FRS he said how his Futon would fuel Sasuke's Katon. Foreshadowing



it seems naruto did it in base mode?did he make it fly in base as well?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I'm pretty sure Sasuke uses his EMS. It says Kagutsuchi and that is Sasuke's Amaterasu variant as I recall.



Wait. FRS + Amaterasu combo, after all?


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> I'm pretty sure Sasuke uses his EMS. It says Kagutsuchi and that is Sasuke's Amaterasu variant as I recall.


So Sasuke is already spamming it? 
Next chapter he will use Susano'o for sure...


----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 29, 2013)

I wonder if someone kidnapped Kishi and secretly took over his place.. looking at the spoilers give this chapter continues the rushed bogus from last week..
hopefully the chapter is not as bad as the spoilers make it seem so


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> So Sasuke is already spamming it?
> Next chapter he will use Susano'o for sure...



Who says he didn't use it to shield Sakura? 





Does he use it?


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

I barely understood shit on the spoilers actually. Not gonna bother with google.


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

THATS WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL COME FROM


They will fight for SAKURA  


Its all coming together 


Crap i just scared myself


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Remember, when Naruto was training for FRS he said how his Futon would fuel Sasuke's Katon. Foreshadowing



Naruto fuel to Sasuke's flame... like it


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> it seems naruto did it in base mode?did he make it fly in base as well?



I'm going to assume that he entered Sage Mode. Best way to avoid the  feeling.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> So Sasuke is already spamming it?
> Next chapter he will use Susano'o for sure...



It's his sharingan now. No surprise if he's using it.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> THATS WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL COME FROM
> 
> 
> They will fight for SAKURA
> ...


They will fight for Hokage, Sakura and the Rammen VIP membership.
the funny part is Naruto willl lose all of them


----------



## Bringer (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> THATS WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL COME FROM
> 
> 
> They will fight for SAKURA
> ...



Quick take it back D:


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Remember, when Naruto was training for FRS he said how his Futon would fuel Sasuke's Katon. Foreshadowing


see guys, even after all the pairings discussions and hints, the only one that is getting action is SasuNaru 

Naruto always wanted to fuel Sasuke's fire


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's his sharingan now. No surprise if he's using it.



Come on Pika, there is nothing worst than Susanoo spam. It's ruined the Uchiha ultra-cool fighting style since its introduction.

Why fight when I can stand their looking cool with my arms folded over my chest.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Wait. FRS + Amaterasu combo, after all?





AoshiKun said:


> So Sasuke is already spamming it?
> Next chapter he will use Susano'o for sure...


Oh come on, this isn't time to hold back on juubi of all things. 


Fiona said:


> THATS WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL COME FROM
> 
> 
> They will fight for SAKURA
> ...



No.


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

AoshiKun said:


> They will fight for Hokage, Sakura and the Rammen VIP membership.
> the funny part is Naruto willl lose all of them



Sasuke will give him the ramen pass out of pity.


----------



## Plague (May 29, 2013)

My translator fails, but where did it say Sasuke smiles at Sakura?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> it seems naruto did it in base mode?did he make it fly in base as well?


1. Attach Katon/Enton rocket engine
2. Watch it soar away
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> THATS WHERE THE FINAL FIGHT WILL COME FROM
> 
> 
> They will fight for SAKURA
> ...



This is scary stuff


i'll get mad sakura if she decides to charge  in between the 2 of them again


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 1. Attach Katon/Enton rocket engine
> 2. Watch it soar away
> 3. ????
> 4. Profit



One too many steps bro.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> see guys, even after all the pairings discussions and hints, the only one that is getting action is SasuNaru
> 
> Naruto always wanted to fuel Sasuke's fire





Klue said:


> Come on Pika, there is nothing worst than Susanoo spam. It's ruined the Uchiha ultra-cool fighting style since its introduction.
> 
> Why fight when I can stand their looking cool with my arms folded over my chest.



Waiting on mini Susanoo to fix that.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Sasuke will give him the ramen pass out of pity.


Sasuke is heartess so he won't


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Waiting on mini Susanoo to fix that.



Like, full body armor? Do you even realize how hard I would fap? :sanji


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Like, full body armor? Do you even realize how hard I would fap? :sanji


its my dream ~.~


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 1. Attach Katon/Enton rocket engine
> 2. Watch it soar away
> 3. *Watch Black Fire Nuke detonate*
> 4. Profit





Naymles said:


> This is scary stuff
> 
> 
> i'll get mad sakura if she decides to charge  in between the 2 of them again



I thought people wanted this outcome?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

As expected the pairings are at war for yet another week...i cannot wait for Karin to enter the fray and trash the party and the vibe....  it will send everyone livid (not that they already)


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> Naruto fuel to Sasuke's flame... like it



It would only be fair. 

Since sasuke has always fueled Narutos fire.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> Like, full body armor? Do you even realize how hard I would fap? :sanji


Yes. I'm talking full body armor. It'll be glorious. 


Jeαnne said:


> its my dream ~.~



Mine too.


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> its my dream ~.~



VOTE Flashback made me a believer.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> Yes. I'm talking full body armor. It'll be glorious.
> 
> 
> Mine too.


well it has appeared in a cover, we can only hope ~.~


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well it has appeared in a cover, we can only hope ~.~



Wait, what? Linkkkkk.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Naymles said:


> As expected the pairings are at war for yet another week...i cannot wait for Karin to enter the fray and trash the party and the vibe....  it will send everyone livid (not that they already)



I said it last week repeatedly: When NS gets happy SasuSaku trolls immediately.

But to be frank I didn't expect it to be this quick


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Plague said:


> My translator fails, but where did it say Sasuke smiles at Sakura?



He doesn't. At least not with any romantic innuendo. What I think happens is that when Naruto and Sasuke use their combo attack Sakura only praises Sasuke. Naruto also wants some loving and Sasuke pokes fun at Naruto saying that Sakura also thinks he should be hokage or some such.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 29, 2013)

Klue, that looks like Sasuke using Madara's Susano'o as body armor. The Oni mask and multiple arms.

I hope that happens. So badass.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait, what? Linkkkkk.


well it was just Sasuke as a tengu in that cover


----------



## Rai (May 29, 2013)

No reaction to Sasuke from Madara? Oh well...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> VOTE Flashback made me a believer.


Hollow Susanoo Sasuke. 


Jeαnne said:


> well it has appeared in a cover, we can only hope ~.~


Wings, dual wield with enton sword in one hand, Kusanagi or totsuka in the other. Oh yeah. 


Arya Stark said:


> I said it last week repeatedly: When NS gets happy SasuSaku trolls immediately.
> 
> But to be frank I didn't expect it to be this quick



I knew it'd be quick.


----------



## Raiden (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> He doesn't. At least not with any romantic innuendo. What I think happens is that when Naruto and Sasuke use their combo attack Sakura only praises Sasuke. Naruto also wants some loving and Sasuke pokes fun at Naruto saying that Sakura also thinks he should be hokage or some such.



Sasuke learned troll no jutsu. Or did he already know that.


----------



## Charlotte (May 29, 2013)

Oh holy I hope it will be true. Sasuke with Susano'o armor.


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

PikaCheeka said:


> Klue, that looks like Sasuke using Madara's Susano'o as body armor. The Oni mask and multiple arms.
> 
> I hope that happens. So badass.



I agree. It's one of my fav fanarts. Something like that would be so good and much better than just giant Susano.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Raizel said:


> No reaction to Sasuke from Madara? Oh well...



You don't get reaction for every small pebble you see on a road.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

well it would make sense if the true objective of susanoo is become one with the user


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

I hope Sasuke gets something like that, it would mirror how Naruto can go BM without going full Kurama.


----------



## Renyou (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> He doesn't. At least not with any romantic innuendo. What I think happens is that when Naruto and Sasuke use their combo attack Sakura only praises Sasuke. Naruto also wants some loving and Sasuke pokes fun at Naruto saying that Sakura also thinks he should be hokage or some such.


Did the timeskip ever happen, like, at all?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

Charlotte said:


> Oh holy I hope it will be true. Sasuke with Susano'o armor.





ch1p said:


> I agree. It's one of my fav fanarts. Something like that would be so good and much better than just giant Susano.



it definitely be able to be comparable to Naruto's KCM that way

and the full susanno ....Bijuu Mode..

I think that's right.... correct me if i'm wrong


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Sasuke learned troll no jutsu. Or did he already know that.



He's had that in spades.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

JuubiSage said:


> I hope Sasuke gets something like that, it would mirror how Naruto can go BM without going full Kurama.


exacly, i think the same.

Also, Kishi might give him something that goes one step ahead from what Madara can do with his PS.


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

Black Banana said:


> Sasuke learned troll no jutsu. Or did he already know that.



It's what Itachi really passed on with that forehead poke of his. That Amaterasu he used on Obito was just a red herring.



Renyou said:


> Did the timeskip ever happen, like, at all?



That's the point you know. Kishi is showing us that Team 7 has revived so of course the dynamics are back like they were before.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> I said it last week repeatedly: When NS gets happy SasuSaku trolls immediately.
> 
> But to be frank I didn't expect it to be this quick



it went from NH to NS to SS so quickly...

manga is ending soon haha.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> well it would make sense if the true objective of susanoo is become one with the user


The true Perfect Susanoo is the user himself. 


Naymles said:


> it definitely be able to be comparable to Naruto's KCM that way
> 
> and the full susanno ....Bijuu Mode..
> 
> I think that's right.... correct me if i'm wrong



Honestly the moment Bijuu Mode made it's appearance I thought that that's Naruto's answer to Susanoo and a compressed Susanoo would be Sasuke's answer to the other form.


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

bearzerger said:


> It's what Itachi really passed on with that forehead poke of his. That Amaterasu he used on Obito was just a red herring.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point you know. Kishi is showing us that Team 7 has revived so of course the dynamics are back like they were before.



that's not believable.its so rushed,like part 2 never happened .At this point i wont be surprised if kishi decided to go for a 3rd part after all.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

He's already said there won't be. The manga is ending, geez.


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

WTH Sasuke smiles affectionately to Sakura?!  

He tried to kill her 3 times!


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

part 2/shippuden it was all filler

everything is back to square one


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Then'll write a third part and we'll all be back here.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> The true Perfect Susanoo is the user himself.
> 
> 
> Honestly the moment Bijuu Mode made it's appearance I thought that that's Naruto's answer to Susanoo and a compressed Susanoo would be Sasuke's answer to the other form.


also, considering the weapons that Rikudou had, he could very well have had something similar to a body sized susanoo, that fan doesnt lie


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Klue said:


> We'll revisit that comment once his next manga fails.


Mario, actually looks pretty damn decent. 


Skywalker said:


> Then'll write a third part and we'll all be back here.



He ain't going the route of Toriyama, we know that much.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

son_michael said:


> WTH Sasuke smiles affectionately to Sakura?!
> 
> He tried to kill her 3 times!



LOL. THIS.

Kishi.... what the hell...


----------



## Haruka Katana (May 29, 2013)

But SD is not by Kishi  Yet it's better than the series anyway 



CtrlAltPwn said:


> part 2/shippuden it was all filler
> 
> everything is back to square 1


Remember how Naruto promised Sakura that he'll get Sasuke back and all that crap? ME NEITHER.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Jeαnne said:


> also, considering the weapons that Rikudou had, he could very well have had something similar to a body sized susanoo, that fan doesnt lie



He had to fight Juubi somehow, figured it'd have to be Susanoo.


----------



## Mariko (May 29, 2013)

CtrlAltPwn said:


> part 2 shippuden *was a genjutsu*
> 
> everything is back to square one





fixed


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

Now that I think about it, PDQ said Sakura had been storing chakra for x years and that's why she couldn't use it before. I need to find that thread again.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Haruka Katana said:


> But SD is not by Kishi  Yet it's better than the series anyway
> 
> 
> Remember how Naruto promised Sakura that he'll get Sasuke back and all that crap? ME NEITHER.


In the end Sasuke brought himself back to the village and to them.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> He had to fight Juubi somehow, figured it'd have to be Susanoo.


origin of the ninja ftw


now we just have to discover that totsuka belonged to him, since in myth it belonged to izanagi and all ~.~


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.


----------



## CtrlAltPwn (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.


 
hahaha seems like everyone except Tsunade seems disappointed 

not exactly what the previous Hokages envisioned?


----------



## Abz (May 29, 2013)

son_michael said:


> WTH Sasuke smiles affectionately to Sakura?!
> 
> He tried to kill her 3 times!



this smile is going to be more disturbing than that double spread of that 'homicidal while stabbin karin look' face...

....looks to be one of the most anticipated pages of the next chapter by the looks of it..


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 29, 2013)

Yaoikage   

So this chapter is gonna be called Enter:Naruto Uzumaki vol 2


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



Hokages' face. 

Hashirama is like "Man, why didn't I think of this before? Madara and I could have done this too." 

Tobirama is feeling really awkward. Tsunade is a happy fangirl watching her OTP.


----------



## LMJ (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



Thank You, that is the best thing I have seen all day.


----------



## Fiona (May 29, 2013)

Honestly i have stopped caring about the cohesion of the story. 

I think everyone pretty much agrees taht there are _massive_ holes in the story/character progression. 

At this point i think for alot of people, myself included, Naruto is a gory car crash and none of us can seem to just pass by. We have to slow down and look.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.


i suggested this another day


----------



## First Tsurugi (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



Looks like we've found our new Telegrams image.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> Hokages' face.
> 
> Hashirama is like "Man, why didn't I think of this before? Madara and I could have done this too."
> 
> Tobirama is feeling really awkward. Tsunade is a happy fangirl watching her OTP.



Every single female in the village would be happy with that.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



Oh hell


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.




Minato's expression kind of scares me..


----------



## bearzerger (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> that's not believable.its so rushed,like part 2 never happened .At this point i wont be surprised if kishi decided to go for a 3rd part after all.



I don't think it's that unbelievable. Just look at it from their perspective.

Naruto always believed in Sasuke. Always considered him a friend and wanted him to return so much so it annoyed the hell out of us readers. He would obviously have no problem rekindling the spirit of the old team 7.

Sakura, while less vocal, isn't all that different. She swore to herself to become strong enough to able to protect both Naruto and Sasuke if their lives were in danger and there can be no doubt of the strength of her feelings for both of them. Even when her head accepted that Sasuke had to be killed for the good of the village she still couldn't go through with it.

And Sasuke didn't leave Konoha because he disliked Naruto and Sakura. Far from it. Even when he decided to destroy Konoha he still regarded them as his friends. It's just that he believed his revenge was more important than his friends. His heel face turn itself is quite unbelievable I agree. But now that it's done the way Team 7 acts as if nothing happened is pretty much what was to be expected.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

Naymles said:


> this smile is going to be more disturbing than that double spread of that 'homicidal while stabbin karin look' face...
> 
> ....looks to be one of the most anticipated pages of the next chapter by the looks of it..



Oh come on it can't be that bad.....compared to the incoming shit storm.


----------



## Sagitta (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



Hahaha thats awesome!


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

Fiona said:


> Honestly i have stopped caring about the cohesion of the story.
> 
> I think everyone pretty much agrees taht there are _massive_ holes in the story/character progression.
> 
> At this point i think for alot of people, myself included, Naruto is a gory car crash and none of us can seem to just pass by. We have to slow down and look.



I will take that approach if Sasuke just completely reverts to his part 1 self and team 7 is back with no problems after this battle.I'm hoping for a "hate sasuke arc" where the rookies argue over Sasuke coming back to the village and Tsunade banishes him.  During this time kishi could get the pairing drama settled and really have sasuke do something to redeem himself, as well as make him apologetic. 


but I definitely think that this manga is getting worse simply because it's being rushed.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 29, 2013)

1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
3. Don't post if you're just going to agonize/complain.
4. Please do post if you are going to discuss Naruto latest spoilers or chapter.​
For everything else, there's the convo thread.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 29, 2013)

No one is going to translate the last spoiler?


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

Orochibuto said:


> No one is going to translate the last spoiler?



takL and Yagami are never here when we need them


----------



## Jad (May 29, 2013)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> 3. Don't post if you're just going to agonize/complain.
> 4. Please do post if you are going to discuss Naruto latest spoilers or chapter.​
> For everything else, there's the convo thread.



or masters card 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict Sakura feeling positive about herself 

*Spoiler*: __ 



By throwing a large rock


----------



## vered (May 29, 2013)

Good thing about it all is the possible nice team work between naruto and sasuke,as it would be nice to see sasukes reaction if and when he finds out that Naruto can empower him by 3x.


----------



## Pain In The Ass (May 29, 2013)

This manga is getting weirder each chapter.


----------



## Coldhands (May 29, 2013)

I hope we see awesome FRS + Amaterasu explosion o_O

Did anyone figure out if Naruto went SM or KCM/BM yet or did he throw FRS in base?


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

I'm assuming SM.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Skywalker said:


> Sasuke and Naruto can both be Hokage.



This pic has one mistake.


Hashirama would approve


----------



## geminis (May 29, 2013)

Chap is out

1


----------



## ShadowReij (May 29, 2013)

son_michael said:


> I will take that approach if Sasuke just completely reverts to his part 1 self and team 7 is back with no problems after this battle.I'm hoping for a "hate sasuke arc" where the rookies argue over Sasuke coming back to the village and Tsunade banishes him.  During this time kishi could get the pairing drama settled and really have sasuke do something to redeem himself, as well as make him apologetic.
> 
> 
> but I definitely think that this manga is getting worse simply because it's being rushed.



And that sounds like a giant waste of time.


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

vered said:


> Good thing about it all is the possible nice team work between naruto and sasuke,as it would be nice to see sasukes reaction if and when he finds out that Naruto can empower him by 3x.



it sucks because Naruto is exhausted and probably not even using sage mode, meaning Sasuke will have no clue how powerful naruto is.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Chapter out I see? 

Let the games begin


----------



## Kenshi (May 29, 2013)

1

its out!


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

Where is the cover


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

ShadowReij said:


> And that sounds like a giant waste of time.



well id like to see the story progress in a natural way, the way its going now it hardly seems believable



Lol at the chapter, there was no affectionate smile to Sakura


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 29, 2013)

At least there were not any pairing implications here....we need a break from all of this pairing bullshit.

But Team 7 all of a sudden joking around, everyone wanting to be Hokage, and Sakura's power up all seem force .....


----------



## Sango-chan (May 29, 2013)

So in this chapeter we have more runner ups for Prom Queen er Hokage!


----------



## Arya Stark (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke and Sakura were so cute.


----------



## SageEnergyMode (May 29, 2013)

Hahaha, Sakura mentioned herself and the title of Hokage in the same thought!


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2013)

chap was pretty shit. Like I was reading a very badly written fanfic.

Where's the color cover tho?


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> chap was pretty shit. Like I was reading a very badly written fanfic.
> 
> Where's the color cover tho?



We can most likely bet it being Team 7 or whatnot....but yes, where is it?


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

This chapter _really_ felt rushed. And very short, like nothing happened.


----------



## Selva (May 29, 2013)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> We can most likely bet it being Team 7 or whatnot....


meh sounds boring 

I love how Team lol7 was joking around as if the Kage Summit arc never happened...


----------



## kingcools (May 29, 2013)

horribad.
I mean i was expecting kishi drawing a "the biggest villian(madara) being slow in interfering with the good guys plan so the good guys can actually do something" but for kishimoto to clearly stating that madara had no intentions of actually interfering the alliance's battle with the 10 tails...
WOW the whole build up with madara and obito on its shoulders was for nothing, thats a new one kishi hahahahaha biggest troll japan


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> This chapter _really_ felt rushed. And very short, like nothing happened.


Aside from Sakura making a hole, nothing did happen.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

Selva said:


> chap was pretty shit. Like I was reading a very badly written fanfic.
> 
> Where's the color cover tho?



It's a colorpage not a color spread.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

kingcools said:


> horribad.
> I mean i was expecting kishi drawing a *"the biggest villian(madara) being slow in interfering with the good guys plan so the good guys can actually do something"* but for kishimoto to clearly stating that madara had no intentions of actually interfering the alliance's battle with the 10 tails...
> WOW the whole build up with madara and obito on its shoulders was for nothing, thats a new one kishi hahahahaha biggest troll japan



Because he's not.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 29, 2013)

I feel like I am in some sort of genjutsu. Did last 2 chapters really happen? 

I just want to go back to Kamui dimension, windholes and trash talk.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 29, 2013)

Why doesnt kishi just end the manga?

"Hey guys you get a color page next week"

"Actually fuck you guys you get blue shit"

just end it

"Naruto and Sasuke dies Sakura becomes Hokage and Akumaru is dog" Fin


----------



## Mistshadow (May 29, 2013)

I almost NEVER bitch about chapters.


This one took cheesy and shitty to a whole new level. Like seriously.
"We'll show them our power"

I need a break from naruto for a while


----------



## extinction (May 29, 2013)

In the end, Sakura just did end up Shannaroing the field; this chapter just made her a Tsunade clone. For chrissakes, KISHI Y U NO GIVE HER COOL JUTSUS!?

And Kiba for Hokage. Nobody seems to care though


----------



## kaizokuluffy (May 29, 2013)

It does feel rushed. man naruto always had this chapters where everbody waited on,
the last one for me was the arrival of  the the strongest Soldiers AKA the 4 Hokages 
but man it sucks like nobody gave a rats-ass about the GOD OF SHINOBI not even some old timer shinobi saying somthing like HOLY SUGAR THAT THE FREAKIN 1ST Hokage lets bend the KNEE 
Sasuke entering the scene and saying he wants to be hokage and now in this latest chapter everbody want to be hokage lol. Sakura getting a power-up its okay after like 100 years kinda getting stupid at least for me naruto always getting scared of sakuras punch i mean damn you got like a demon fox living inside you why dont you grow a pair and say B!TCH PLEASE Kyuubi Cloak ACTIVATEEEE


----------



## Tengu (May 29, 2013)

This chapter was kinda boring.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

Exactly what's so bad about this chapter? 

Are people complaining just to be complaining?


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Mistshadow said:


> I almost NEVER bitch about chapters.
> 
> 
> This one took cheesy and shitty to a whole new level. Like seriously.
> ...



Do it. You will return feeling revitalized, like I. Trash like this will no longer alarm your jimmies. You'll just look, point, and laugh.

But seriously, give it a shot. I stayed away from this section following the chapter featuring the Alliance's Ultimately Jutsu, through Neji's death and until Sasuke and Orochimaru took over.


----------



## Rai (May 29, 2013)

SM Hashirama alone can solo the Juubi 

Sakura power-up: meh


----------



## Tengu (May 29, 2013)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Exactly what's so bad about this chapter?
> 
> Are people complaining just to be complaining?



I'm not saying it was bad, but it felt like nothing happened, i don't know, to much Sakura maybe, lol.


----------



## son_michael (May 29, 2013)

Sunspear7 said:


> I feel like I am in some sort of genjutsu. Did last 2 chapters really happen?
> 
> I just want to go back to Kamui dimension, windholes and trash talk.



This is kishi's plan, he needs to get us to love obito more so that we accept him taking over Juubi and being the final villain


----------



## Animaeon (May 29, 2013)

The chapter felt short, but that's because not much really happened storywise. Yeah, we saw Sakura's falcon punch and how strong the barrier is, but that's pretty much it. Also, why the fuck is Hashirama not interested in the whereabouts of his granddaughter? 

Overall a mediocre chapter, but thank goodness Kishi took it easy with the pairings


----------



## Miiami (May 29, 2013)

Sakura was  awesome! I'm so proud of her right now! Hashirama approved!


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

Rosi said:


> This chapter _really_ felt rushed. And very short, like nothing happened.



Yes yes it did. It is a trend for a while now, I don't really understand what's Kishi's problem. He's having fun, that much is clear, but he's being sloppy.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (May 29, 2013)

ch1p said:


> Yes yes it did. It is a trend for a while now, I don't really understand what's Kishi's problem.* He's having fun, that much is clear*, but he's being sloppy.


----------



## Yaaay (May 29, 2013)

Meh, the chapter was ok, but what a crappy power-up. It's great Sakura is strong and all, but she has just become Tsunade with higher strength and fewer jutsus. What happened to originally being a Genjutsu type user?


----------



## xRenChi (May 29, 2013)

Shouldn't there be a color page and a poster this week or something?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 29, 2013)

It was strange seeing Hinata randomly stutter after so long.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 29, 2013)

With Oro, there's a grip gesture but on the concentrated raiton chakra itself

I know everyone thinks it's cool to hate Sakura but can we just take a moment to marvel at the sheer fucking SCALE of the destruction Sakura caused? 

Look how tiny those fodders look compared to the rubble she unearthed!


----------



## ch1p (May 29, 2013)

^


He's clearly having fun. He's making funny stuff for chapters and chapters now, ever since he ressurrected Hashirama. You can see when Kishi is amused, he's either dropping funny stuff (sometimes terribly placed / context) or for example that Obito flashback where he made that artistic spiral fuckery.

His pacing in Hashirama's flashback was good at times, odd at others. I feel much the same for these last 3-4 chapters


----------



## Scizor (May 29, 2013)

Sakura just as strong as EMS Sasuke and KM Naruto?



I'm not buying that. Even if it's true, it can't last long, lol.


----------



## azurelegance (May 29, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> With Oro, there's a grip gesture but on the concentrated raiton chakra itself
> 
> I know everyone thinks it's cool to hate Sakura but can we just take a moment to marvel at the sheer fucking SCALE of the destruction Sakura caused?
> 
> Look how tiny those fodders look compared to the rubble she unearthed!



So many anti-sakura fans in the Telegrams right now X_X But far less than I expected, really...

I know she can be irritating sometimes but you have to admit that the page was pretty cool


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 29, 2013)

Is the Hyakugou seal the Yin seal or something different? Or is it a misspelled version of Byakugou?


----------



## Yaaay (May 29, 2013)

celestialskyes said:


> I know she can be irritating sometimes but you have to admit that the page was pretty cool



The page was pretty cool but I had hoped for a bit more originality in her power-up.


----------



## Deathgun (May 29, 2013)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> It was strange seeing Hinata randomly stutter after so long.



Old habits die hard.


----------



## Sunspear7 (May 29, 2013)

I think the main issue with Sakura's new jutsu is that it came out of nowhere. I'm not a Sakura hater and was actually looking forward to Sakura finally standing her ground as a part of Team 7. We just had no prior hints about her storing chakra for this seal over time so people are going to question if it is lazy writing on Kishi's part. Also, this power-up happens when Sasuke comes to battlefield; convenient way to rekindle all the shipping drama, meaning her character is still determined by Sasuke's.

For me, discontent comes from the way idea is executed. I am not bothered that this new jutsu isn't flashy/powerful/different. I am happy Sakura's doing pretty destructive stuff out there. I just wish it was a gradual development so when it finally happened I could realize her hard work and how her determination paid off. I don't mean a whole training arc, but some hints/foreshadowing would be useful. Might be just my preferred way of story telling.

I believe this is the reason many people dislike the last 2 chapters. Interesting things are happening in the manga at the moment, things that most readers were extremely hyped about. Yes, there are always some people bitching about stuff; but this time even the most optimistic readers are left feeling dissatisfied.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 29, 2013)

Deathgun said:


> Old habits die hard.


I suppose but why now? Its not a situation where you would think she would do it and she has never stuttered when talking to Kiba before.


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

lol

the chapter felt FORCED as fck

hinata stammeringly...
sakura acting like the same biatch she used to be....

seems like kishi wants to destroy all the character progression with just one chapter

... this is like wtf, on the other hand the nostalgia feeling kishi wanted to create, well, i didn't feel it


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Sage Mode Hashirama created non-Sage Mode Wood Clones.

How the fuck does that work?


----------



## takL (May 29, 2013)

?Hyakugo
✓Byakugo


----------



## Boradis (May 29, 2013)

Sasuke, what are you thinking right now?

My bet is he's collecting data on how everyone fights so he can murder them all after the main battle. I don't buy his or Orochimaru's conversion.


----------



## UzumakiMAAKU (May 29, 2013)

Hm, looks to me like Sakura is on her way to becoming Hokage. I don't see Sasuke doing it as I reckon he's still evil and I've thought for a while now that Naruto wouldn't do it, I think he'll do what Jiraiya did and just travel and enjoy life. 

Still, it was a shit chapter in my opinion. Kishi has utterly annihilated any character development those three had.


----------



## takL (May 29, 2013)

Hash: Now ...ill deal with you....madara.... I kept u waiting, my bad.
Madara: nope....
hash: !?
Madara: im not interested in a clone(/clones).... I?ll wait till the original body comes over here.

maybe theres a possibility that hashs original is not even on the field? 



Boradis said:


> Sasuke, what are you thinking right now?
> 
> My bet is he's collecting data on how everyone fights so he can murder them all after the main battle. I don't buy his or Orochimaru's conversion.



Obitooh....


----------



## GoDMasteR (May 29, 2013)

Hashirama's real body is busy by being at one of those barrier's angles...


----------



## Mateush (May 29, 2013)

A bit disappointed about the Juubi. Though it's proved now that it's more intelligent than we think. However I don't understand why his clones didn't have the Sharinnegan, because then they should be more effective in taijutsu.


----------



## Moeka (May 29, 2013)

I liked the chapter, although it added juuuust a tiny suspicion on sasuke, but then again I am an over thinker so there's that ^^


----------



## Klue (May 29, 2013)

Gawl, this chapter was a fucking waste.


----------



## KaitenV (May 29, 2013)

I enjoyed the way Sakura was the lime light of the chapter, but she got a little too much panel time. It wasn't a complete waste. 8/10 - just because it's Naruto.


----------



## Plague (May 29, 2013)

I predict next chapter will finish up the whole Kakashi Obito stuff, and Kakashi will return. 

Might even take his mask off! ^.^


----------



## WT (May 29, 2013)

Although excited at the time, in hindsight, Edo Tensei ruined the manga quite nicely. 

By bringing back dead characters, the development of the living ones suffered. Imagine no Edo Tensei.

The enemy is Tobi, Kabuto and Sasuke. 

Tobi reveals himself to be Madara having taken over Obito's body. 

Final villain is Orochimaru whose cells take over Kabuto's, he returns and absorbs Tobi/Obito's body obtaining both Sharingan and Rinnegan.


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

Finally...my Sasuke is back. Ahem, over with my fangirl behavior.

Exactly why did Sakura waste such a powerful attack on basically nothing? Shouldn't she have saved that attack she held onto for 3 years for the Juubi, Obito or Madara...?


----------



## Gentlecook (May 29, 2013)

*Kishi is a bad writer.*

So much shit in a single chapter.


----------



## T-Bag (May 29, 2013)

i dont think so. when he wants, he can write decent story telling, we've seen him do it. but right now it appears he's fed up with his own manga, in other words he doesn't give a shit.


----------



## Rosi (May 29, 2013)

you don't say.jpg


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2013)

No, he's a great writer. He doesn't give a damn about Naruto anymore.


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 29, 2013)

I wouldn't call him a completely bad writer.

He just seems tired of Naruto and is ready to move on to me and it _really _shows.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

He's a _decent_ writer and damn near excellent at his peaks but he has glaring flaws and his low points are _pretty damn low. _


----------



## Yakkai (May 29, 2013)

He's great a developing characters and introducing situations. What he's terrible at is character development and followthrough. He really should be a behind the scenes guy. He should create manga ideas and characters that other people develop.


----------



## Amanda (May 29, 2013)

T-Bag said:


> i dont think so. when he wants, he can write decent story telling, we've seen him do it. but right now it appears he's fed up with his own manga, in other words he doesn't give a shit.




This. People take all the good parts for granted, and only concentrate on the bad parts. But the good parts, such as Hashi's flashback, didn't write themselves. So it's more like Kishi has his bad day and his good days.


----------



## The enigmaNINJA (May 29, 2013)

People say that every single week. Not that I really blame them, but you could cut the guy some slack. He seems to have stretched this series out longer than he wanted, and he just wants to get it done now. There have been some ridiculous moments, but that doesn't destroy the previous years of good storytelling that hooked so many people to begin with.


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 29, 2013)

I thought the Hashirama flashback showed that he just needs a different story and a different cast altogether.


----------



## Jagger (May 29, 2013)

He's just tired of this manga already, that's all.


----------



## Euraj (May 29, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> I thought the Hashirama flashback showed that he just needs a different story and a different cast altogether.


I think the same thing whenever I see fights or subplots between only adult characters. With an older cast a target of an older audience, I think he'd have a more consistent manga.


----------



## αce (May 29, 2013)

So much wasted potential with Akatsuki and the Kage's.


----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 29, 2013)

I think a better title would be: *kishimoto sucks at writing females in general


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (May 29, 2013)

I dunno, I thought this chapter was pretty cool.


----------



## ninjaneko (May 29, 2013)

*Mah thoughts:*

Lol, Madara is acting like a little kid pouting and refusing to play.

Although I want Sakura to develop her own unique stuff, it's good Tsunade has a true successor. Poor Shizune 

Honestly, I didn't really need the explicit rehash of Sakura's desire to get stronger and feeling of falling behind. It's already been touched on before, I still remember Part 1, and I think last chapter pretty much summed it up in 2 panels anyway. I can't complain too much though  

I do think it was too convenient that her power-up completed _right now_. But that's par for the course with Kishi. It would be better if he had sprinkled some foreshadowing a bit earlier. 

That said, yayz! Smashy!Sakura taking an active (violent) role with _self-assurance_.

Man, I felt like I was watching Part 1 again. It was too eerily the same. 

Team 7 fanservice: check
Rookies standing together: check
:33

LOL, Naruto and Sasuke working together so naturally when the time calls for it. Sasuke can't escape his booonndzzz  

Also, Juugo is there. Where is everybody else?


----------



## True Uchiha (May 29, 2013)

We both know thats not true OP









He's a Horrible writter.


----------



## Bender (May 29, 2013)

A better title would be:

Kishi sucks more than Kubo on some weeks


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

^ With Orochimaru, I assume. Oro has something big planned, something that will probably end Madara itself, or is required to actually end Madara and his plan.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 29, 2013)

Kishimoto is a good writer.

You will all be bandwagoning in a few chapters anyway when the plot takes off further.

Why even bother?


----------



## spiritmight (May 29, 2013)

Oh look it's the weekly "Kishi is a bad writer" thread


----------



## insane111 (May 29, 2013)

Bender said:


> A better title would be:
> 
> Kishi sucks more than Kubo on some weeks



At least Kubo's shit usually ends up being funny, and I think he does most of it intentionally. 

Kishi isn't trying to be ridiculous, he just plain isn't trying at all.


----------



## Reddan (May 29, 2013)

Kishimoto had it right when he said a story is only as good as it's ending. So far the ending sucks. He should take a break do something else and either leave Naruto unfinished or come back to it when he is prepared to put the work in.


----------



## SoleAccord (May 29, 2013)

αce said:


> So much wasted potential with Akatsuki and the Kage's.



Remember when Kakuzu could handle Kakashi and two Chuunin handily, but Naruto one-shot him?

Great writing. The guy who fought Hashirama and lived to tell about it, fooled by Shadow Clones.


----------



## santanico (May 29, 2013)

oh look, the weekly "kishi is a bad writer" thread


----------



## Whirlpool (May 29, 2013)

Laugh at Kubo all you want.

Our telegram header destroys yours.


----------



## Grendel (May 29, 2013)

I have a hard time talking about kishi's "writing" because he pretty much draws pictures and fills in dialog...basically i see him as more of a story teller than a writer...

In my pov a writer is someone that can create a whole world in your mind and get you to love and hate characters through words alone...

So just judging his dialog then yeah he's not what I'd consider a "good" writer but as for a story teller I think he is a pretty good one...


----------



## Pan Arkadiusz (May 29, 2013)

Kishi is awesome writer... damn, this manga has 630 chapters, we had hokage level fight in first 50 chapters... and every next fight had to be on higher level... think about it...  he did really great job writing very long story and only at the end of manga he decided to rush op powers and thanks to it, weird things started to happen... but its the end, so why not? thats the moment, when he has to do it...


----------



## Bloo (May 29, 2013)

Kishimoto isn't a consistent writer. It's not that he's a terrible writer, his literary peaks are amazing. However, his biggest flaw as a writer lies in that he forgets to consistently write about main characters and he's left to play Catch Up with characters like Sakura in one chapter that took Naruto and Sasuke hundreds of chapters to reach.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 29, 2013)

I heard he changed his studio name to honey badger


----------



## Tekkenman11 (May 29, 2013)

They sell tissue boxes at Walgreens for about 3-4 dollars.


----------



## Kusa (May 29, 2013)

i wouldn't call him a bad writer.He proved countless times that he is capable to be a better writer for instance Hashis flashback which he pulled out very well.I think he got bored of writing Naruto which is in one way understandable considering how long he has written this manga but on the other hand I am still dissapointed because I know he could write much better yet he does not.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 29, 2013)

Does anyone else think Shizune looked a bit jealous of Sakura in the panel where she says "Not even I could master the Byakugou no Jutsu"?


----------



## ChickenPotPie (May 29, 2013)

SoleAccord said:


> Remember when Kakuzu could handle Kakashi and two Chuunin handily, but Naruto one-shot him?
> 
> Great writing. The guy who fought Hashirama and lived to tell about it, fooled by Shadow Clones.



And then when kakuzu was brought back from the dead he was one-shotted again by two chuunin.


----------



## Skywalker (May 29, 2013)

It's not that he's bad, it's that he doesn't care about this series anymore, who could blame him.


----------



## SoleAccord (May 29, 2013)

ChickenPotPie said:


> And then when kakuzu was brought back from the dead he was one-shotted again by two chuunin.



So much salt in my wounds right now.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 29, 2013)

αce said:


> He's a _decent_ writer and damn near excellent at his peaks but he has glaring flaws and his low points are _pretty damn low. _



Hey, if you watched Rocko's Modern Life, do you remember the Bigheads' son? The cartoonist that became sick of his own work that made him famous after having to work on it for so long?

That's Kishi right now.


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2013)

I don't think he is a bad writer, I just think that it is difficult to write a weekly manga. I thought to create a thread on the matter ( but I couldn't be bothered to), but for me what he does it akin to submitting a 170 word paragraph every day for a 15k word assignment. 

The quality would suffer because you wouldn't be completely sure of how open or closed the direction should be, when to place and suggest certain information, what themes to pay special attention to. You could write something that seems appropriate on the day, then be unable to remove it from the body of work. Think the series would be much better if it was monthly.


----------



## KakashiTsunade (May 29, 2013)

Has kishi implied anywhere in an interview or open source that he doesn't care about his own series anymore?


----------



## CuteJuubi (May 29, 2013)

*EDIT- Chapter 632*

[3]


----------



## Ghost14 (May 29, 2013)

The beginning was great.


----------



## Galactic (May 29, 2013)

While I do agree Kishimoto's writing skills leave much to be desired with recent chapters, this is not one of the lowest of the low. The previous chapter would be a better contender and even then, there are worse ones out there. Two prominent ones that come to mind are Sasuke's Great Manda Exit to escape Deidara's exploding 10 kilometer blast and Nagato's plot convenient mass resurrection to prove that he's really not a bad guy.

That said, every author has their ups and downs when writing and Kishimoto is no exception. And while I am one of those that feels Part 2 is vastly inferior to Part 1, I do not believe it's a case of Kishimoto just sucking, or that he wants to move on to another manga. I actually believe it's a case of not wanting to apply himself. 

Why should he do so much work and effort when he can produce mediocre chapters and fans will eat it up? Take, Naruto. Why bother giving Naruto an arsenal of wind techniques when Kishimoto can just give out bigger Rasengans and fans will be happy? And that's just one of many aspects Kishimoto has taken the easy way out on in recent years.


----------



## RBL (May 29, 2013)

loool

it seems that juubi wants to be hokage too. hahaha


----------



## Terra Branford (May 29, 2013)

spiritmight said:


> Oh look it's the weekly "Kishi is a bad writer" thread



This is the most obnoxious part about getting a new chapter.

Doesn't turn out exactly as you wanted = bad writer.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 29, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> This is the most obnoxious part about getting a new chapter.
> 
> Doesn't turn out exactly as you wanted = bad writer.



Except that's hardly it. It's just a consistent failure to meet basic standards, regardless of expectations.


----------



## Hydro Spiral (May 29, 2013)

Terra Branford said:


> Doesn't turn out exactly as you wanted = bad writer.



Y'know, it's not like our expectations are unfounded...


----------



## sweep (May 30, 2013)

The writing is like a car crash that you can't look away from. Shippu has been very hit and miss but it's been a heavy streak of misses lately.


----------



## narut0ninjafan (May 30, 2013)

Poor Sasori though, it turns out he got beaten by Chiyo and a Sakura that was holding back.


----------



## takL (May 30, 2013)

toshiakis @ futaba were shocked to see...


----------



## Turrin (May 30, 2013)

My review of the recent Bleach and Naruto Chapters:
[YOUTUBE]CyVs3hcl2t0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Phobos (May 31, 2013)

narut0ninjafan said:


> Poor Sasori though, it turns out he got beaten by Chiyo and a Sakura that was holding back.



She almost died so I don't think it's a matter of holding back but being unable to use it at all because it wasn't ready by that fight.

I expected more from this chapter. Like another sage mode form. And we got only a Sakura with upgraded strength.


----------



## Abz (May 31, 2013)

I just found THE song for this reunion chapter lol










​


----------



## takL (May 31, 2013)

Naymles said:


> I just found THE song for this reunion chapter lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Everyone is special in their own way
We make each other strong

We're not the same
We're different in a good way
Together's where we belong"

good lyrics.  really suit to the shinobi united in the last few chaps.












for the hokages


----------



## Abz (May 31, 2013)

takL said:


> "Everyone is special in their own way
> We make each other strong
> 
> We're not the same
> ...





takL you ....are...just...  

and when Kakashi and Obito team-up and come out of Kamui this is what will be playing 









​
Guess who just got back today?
Them wild-eyed boys that had been away
Haven't changed, haven't much to say
But man, I still think them cats are crazy


----------



## DaSogeking (Jun 1, 2013)

LOL at all the bitching about how Kishi is a bad writer and how Terrible Naruto is yet there's 46 pages worth of dicussion before the chapter is even released. Sure the last chapters particularly dealing with Sasuke & Sakura could've been handled better but to call Kishi a bad writer or dismiss Naruto completely because of it is wrong.


----------

